# Dawnforge Campaign - The True Kings - Calling my Active Players!



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2005)

> King Enir II held the gaze of each hero in turn, his blue eyes showing both wisdom and compassion.  "Each of you has found a reason to aid the Kingsmarch against the Dominion, either from love of this land, hatred of the tieflings, defense of your own people, or the desire to protect the downtrodden.  Your goals may be personal, or at one with my own, but I believe now they march side-by-side.  The Dominion grows stronger while Deluin and Andlemere are bled dry by her relentless demonic conquest.  If Deluin falls, Andlemere will as well, and the rest of the Kingsmarch will follow.  If we stand united, we may stand against the tieflings and their fiends with an assurance of victory.  If we stand as we have, divided and squabbling, we will eventually fall.
> 
> "It is said the Horn and Hound rivers are the only true kings in the Kingsmarch.  They give us the water for our crops, and lines of transport, but they prevent any strong unity amongst the kingdoms.  Any bridge to span them would have to be strong enough to survive multiple attempts to burn or destroy it, yet be able to be whisked away in an instant should we need to slow invaders.  It must be tall enough to allow ships to pass, and there must be enough of them to allow free trade.  Only with the Horn and Hound bridged thusly can the Kingsmarch be united and the tiefling threat ended.
> 
> ...




~~~~

'Cause Starman started his, I figured I could handle one more game, and doing a new one at this point is easier than trying to restart one of my old ones...

So, who's up for more Dawnforged?  Our heroes will be starting in the Kingsmarch, having gained some small amount of fame in their last quest.  You will be on a quest to find a particular personage that can aid the Kingsmarch, and in turn, help keep the tieflings from rampaging across the trueborn lands.  I expect you'll be spanning most of the continent, and probably some places off of it as well.  

*Our Soon-to-be Heroes*


*Character generation info*

36 point-buy

5th level

9,000gp, no more than 25% on any one item.

11,000xp 

Books available - Three core, Dawnforge, and Age of Legends.  Races of Stone/Wild/Destiny, Complete Arcane/Adventurer/Divine/Warrior, Expanded Psionics Handbook, Arms and Equipment Guide, stuff from dragon 287-present upon request.  Note that DMG II, PHB II, and Complete Psionics aren't on that list, because I don't own them.  Nothing from them will be entertained at this point (unless someone wants to buy them for me, then we'll see, because the DM can be bribed).

Hit points max at first level, 75% + Con each level thereafter. Round up if necessary.

1 legend point (and 1st circle path if you meet the prerequisites).

Legendary items will be allowed.

Heroic characters, which will probably mean good alignment, but a neutral is possible if you have a smashing concept.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

Umm.... anybody?  Anybody?  Bueller?  

Would people be interested in crossing the war-torn Kingsmarch?  Or attempting to quell the ambitions of the monarchs of Anderland?  How about working with the dwarves to stop an incursion of fire giants, or with the elves to stem their civil war?  Questing to stop the terrible Gorgon from ravaging the new settlements of Tammerland?  Does that trip anyone's trigger?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

Not a single person is even the tiniest bit interested in contemplating the possibility of a Dawnforge campaign?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

You got me...  and really what more do you need?


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 29, 2005)

I would like to express interest, as well, but with a similar amount of commitment for right now.  

I'm a big fan of FFG (especially the Midnight setting) and I own _Dawnforge_.  Unfortunately, I have not had a chance to read through it, yet, although I know the basic premise.  If you end up starting a game soon, I will go ahead and make that book one of my priority reads.

So, I am definitely interested, but will need some time (a week or two?) to go through the setting book.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2005)

I suppose most people (including myself) don't even know what Dawnforge is. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

Then you should know what Dawnforge is, because it's cool!  

Dawnforge is a campaign setting set when the great empires of the world are just beginning, and all the races are struggling to find their destinies.  Characters get to choose racial talents and transformations that will eventually transform them into a paragon of their race, though it will be slightly different for each.  It's a setting where essentially the characters get in on the ground floor of empire-building, kingship, exploration, and legendary adventure.

I think it's pretty cool.    You can play a myriad of races, all the core races (minus half-orcs, and the elves are separated into Dawn and Night elves, as well as some others if you have Age of Legends) as well as dopplegangers, orcs, ogres, tieflings, thinbloods (low-caste yuan-ti), and minotuars.  Humans also have distinct racial groups as well (highlanders, lowlanders, saltbloods, and trueborn).  It's a very interesting setting.  

There's already one game of Dawnforge on this board (Tailspinner is running it), and I was thinking about starting my own.  But I want to make sure there's enough interest.  Also I wanted people's input in terms of level of play desired, starting location, and type of campaign.  I'm glad I have Bro Shatterstone and jeremydnd, but I need more than two people.  So, if you think this sounds interesting and you don't own Dawnforge yet, then go buy it or borrow it from somebody!


----------



## d'Anconia (Jun 29, 2005)

I'd be up for this! I have the setting book at home, but none of the supplements. (in fact, I don't even think I know if there are any other books besides the main one). Once I get home, I'll go through the book again and come back with some recommendations. I'd prefer to start in the mid-levels (6-10 or so).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'm glad I have Bro Shatterstone and jeremydnd, but I need more than two people.




Nope you lost me...   I don't feel humored when it came to my joke. *pout*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

There are actually three things for Dawnforge.  The main book, Age of Legends, which is a supplement with additional racial feats, talents, transformations, and prestige classes, and an adventure called Path of Legend.  http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/df04.html

Just FYI.  

Bro - You telling me I never humor you?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Bro - You telling me I never humor you?




Oh you always humor me, except for this time cause you didn't comment on the joke...  but I'm willing to forgive if you tell me you rolled your eyes at me when you originally read it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

>




All right, Miss DeMille, I'm ready for my close up.


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 30, 2005)

What level is the _Path of Legend_ designed for?  We could go through that, if it would be easier for ya.

Otherwise, I'm happy with any level range.  Although, it would be fun to play a high-level (18th-20th) or epic-level game in DAWNFORGE.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> Although, it would be fun to play a high-level (18th-20th) or epic-level game in DAWNFORGE.




With gestalt classes!


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

I am very much interested!      which you already know.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Hmm...this sounds like a concept I'd like (I've been told some mechanics I created were Dawnforgedesque without knowing what Dawnforged is), but I do not have the books.  Admittedly, that hasn't stopped me in the past (A Warping of the Blood and The Secret Scion), but I guess this time not having the books will be a bigger hurdle, so I probably won't be able to join.  We'll see what the Moirae have in store for me, though...


----------



## Starman (Jun 30, 2005)

I would definitely be interested in this. I've got the core book and Age of Legends and I've been dying to actually use them.

I would be up for just about anything, but I would prefer starting at a lower level (say 1-5). I find it easier to get a feel for my character when I'm not all ready pretty powerful. As far as what kind of adventures I'm up for, well I'm not picky and I would be game for anything.

Starman


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 30, 2005)

I will throw my hat in the ring. I own the core book and if needed I will purchase Age of Legends.

I would like to build the characters into heroes. High or Low Level doesn't matter. I like the fact that the game is designed to make the PC's powerful heroes. 

I am open to playing anywhere, but I would prefer the Anderland or Kingsmarch to begin. Tamarland is a possibility but I would like it further down the road. 

I am willing to discuss this more. 

I would be willing to bet Starman will be willing to play as well. I bet he will post here in a little bit.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, I don't own Path of Legends as I tend to make my own adventures instead of using the pre-written ones.  So I'm not sure at what level that starts at.  And no Bro, I refuse to use gestalt classes.  Ever.  Again.

Anyways, as I'm currently hunting for a job, and may need to move in under two weeks, I didn't want to leap into another game with both feet.  However, it seems there is plenty of interest.  

Lemme see, we have Brother Shatterstone, Lady Shatterstone, Starman, Widowmaker, jeremydnd, and d'Aconia.  That would make for a good group.  Now, I've decided that would indeed like to run this, but the starting of this game may be delayed for a while due to my personal issues.  But, so that people can get started, lemme post some character creation material.  

36 point-buy

5th level

9,000gp, no more than 25% on any one item.

Books available - Three core, Dawnforge, and Age of Legends.  I'm not going to entertain anything from the other books at this point.

Hit points max at first level, 75% + Con each level thereafter.  Round up if necessary.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> And no Bro, I refuse to use gestalt classes.  Ever.  Again.




I've heard that one before... 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Anyways, as I'm currently hunting for a job, and may need to move in under two weeks, I didn't want to leap into another game with both feet.



A delay is fine with me, I have a few other things on my plate anyhow, but I do wish you luck on your move and job hunt.


----------



## Starman (Jul 1, 2005)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> I would be willing to bet Starman will be willing to play as well. I bet he will post here in a little bit.




Or eight minutes before you as the case may be. 

So, what kind of characters are people thinking of playing? I've got three general concepts in mind: a dawn elf wizard, a trueborn disciple/paladin, or a minotaur spirit adept (or fighter/spirit adept). 

Starman


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

I think I'm going to play the lizardman race....  Not sure yet.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2005)

What aspect for your wizard Starman?


----------



## Starman (Jul 1, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> What aspect for your wizard Starman?




If I played the wizard, I would almost certainly be Life aspected.

Starman


----------



## unleashed (Jul 1, 2005)

Always just too late to join one of your games from the start, keep me in mind if someone pulls out Isida.


----------



## Starman (Jul 3, 2005)

Well, widowmaker told me he wants to play a trueborn paladin or fighter. So, I am leaning toward the dawn elf life wizard unless someone else really wants to play a wizard in which case I may play the minotaur fighter/spirit adept. 

What is everyone else thinking about?

Starman


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2005)

unleashed, since this game has such a delayed start, and you never know who may have issues that may cause them to drop out/be delayed, you might as well get your character concepts ready.  

Starman - I'm thinking about a gnome shaman... oh wait, I'm the DM...


----------



## Starman (Jul 3, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Starman - I'm thinking about a gnome shaman... oh wait, I'm the DM...




Does this mean we're going to have a wise, old gnome shaman guiding us where ever we go and doing all of the hard stuff for us?   

Starman


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm thinking (possibly) Night Elf Rogue. I take it from reading the book that at this point they're still pretty well accepted by society as whole - ie, they're not considered evil on sight yet. I'm on vacation right now, and so I'll have pretty limited internet access until Friday - but I'm still around.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 4, 2005)

I have a character concept in mind of a Trueborn fighter/paladin. I am looking at the Epic General. He would look at uniting or helping unite the Kingsmarch. I am still fleshing out the details, but I have a few questions and/or concerns.

1) The Epic General has a requirement of the Leadership feat. Some DM's have reservations about letting PC's have this as it can make them powerful. What are you feelings on this?

2) The Phb says the paladin cannot multiclass are you using this rule?

3) In Age of Legend it mentions creating Items of Legend. Is this possible in the game.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 4, 2005)

Yes, you may take the leadership feat.  No, I'm not quite cool with paladins mulitclassing, and I'll have to look over Items of Legend before I decide.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

I thinking Dawn Elf, either Spirit Epet or Icon... I think.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 5, 2005)

Anything of particular interest I'm missing by not having Age of Legend?


----------



## Starman (Jul 5, 2005)

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I thinking Dawn Elf, either Spirit Epet or Icon... I think.




By Icon, are you talking about aiming for the Legendary Class? 



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Anything of particular interest I'm missing by not having Age of Legend?




I think it's a great resource. It has cultural feats which are similar to regional feats but are easier to take. It has race specific prestige classes which are tied to interesting organizations, more racial talents and transformations, and more info about all of the races. Highly recommended.

Starman


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Starman said:
			
		

> By Icon, are you talking about aiming for the Legendary Class? Starman




Like I said I was thinking, but I  am most likely not going to do it.  I would love to play it, but I am not totally comfortable with my RPing abilities to play a character with that kind of leadership.  So no need to worry.


----------



## hbarsquared (Jul 5, 2005)

Geez, gone for a few days and the title of the thread is changed!

i'm glad there has been plenty of interest, looks like we can get a full-fledged party together!

I haven't thought out a character concept, yet (*cracks open the Dawnforge setting book*), but will try to get something hammered out, shortly.


----------



## Starman (Jul 6, 2005)

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Like I said I was thinking, but I  am most likely not going to do it.  I would love to play it, but I am not totally comfortable with my RPing abilities to play a character with that kind of leadership.  So no need to worry.




I think you're being too hard on yourself. Besides, the only way to learn is to sit down and try it. Give it a shot!  

Starman


----------



## Starman (Jul 6, 2005)

Isida, are we at 10,000 XP exactly or do we have a little bit more? I'm thinking about stuff like learning spells outside of your bond or crafting items.

Starman


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok, I've decided to put the kobosh on legendary items at the current time.

Everyone is at 12,000XP for the purposes of making items or whatnot.


----------



## Starman (Jul 6, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, I've decided to put the kobosh on legendary items at the current time.




 Do you mind explaining why? Not that it's a real big deal; I just like the idea and I'm curious about your reasons.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Everyone is at 12,000XP for the purposes of making items or whatnot.




Excellent!


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 11, 2005)

Isida, I have my character completed. Did you want me to post it somewhere or send it to you? Just let me know.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 12, 2005)

Starman said:
			
		

> I think it's a great resource. It has cultural feats which are similar to regional feats but are easier to take. It has race specific prestige classes which are tied to interesting organizations, more racial talents and transformations, and more info about all of the races. Highly recommended.




Thanks for the review Starman, but I was looking for a listing of the things you mentioned if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Isida, I have my character completed. Did you want me to post it somewhere or send it to you? Just let me know.



I believe that Isida is on a leave of some sort... I didn't see a note so I could be wrong but to be on the safe side you might want to realize their could be some delay.


----------



## Starman (Jul 12, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Thanks for the review Starman, but I was looking for a listing of the things you mentioned if you wouldn't mind.




Well, it's a big book. Could you be more specific as to the stuff you are curious about (other than "the whole, darn thing!"  )?

Starman


----------



## unleashed (Jul 12, 2005)

Starman said:
			
		

> Well, it's a big book. Could you be more specific as to the stuff you are curious about (other than "the whole, darn thing!"  )?
> 
> Starman




Never mind, I don't think my alternate spot is likely to get a look in anyway.   

Even if it does I'll likely try to fill the spot vacated to some degree, so there's not much point hunting for anything in particular from a book I don't have until I have a basic character at least.


----------



## Starman (Jul 13, 2005)

I've got two character concepts in mind, but I'm having trouble deciding which one I want to play. I really like them both. So, I thought I'd solicit the opinion of everyone else involved in the game. Which one do you like or want to see in the party. One is a CG dawn elf life wizard and the other is a CN minotaur barbarian/ranger.



			
				Dawn elf said:
			
		

> The dawn elf is someone whose life has been deeply touched by the civil war. He has lost several family members to the conflict. Perhaps the most troubling part for him, though, is that his best friend is a night elf who has joined in the worship of Lathail. He didn't know at first, but his friend finally confided in him one day. The dawn elf was horrified and scared. He didn't tell anyone about it even though he knew he should. His friend told him about the worship rites and rituals that were performed. At first, they seemed harmless, but they became more and more depraved and barbaric. The dawn elf was disgusted and tried to persuade his friend to end his association with the Lathail worshippers. They got into a huge argument and bitter words were spoken. It almost came to blows, but they went their seperate ways.
> 
> The dawn elf finally went and reported his friend. He knew where their meetings were and he went on the raid to arrest the night elves. What he saw scarred him. Elven sacrifices were the most minor part of what he saw. He ended up fighting and killing his friend. He was lauded as a hero for several well-known night elf fugitives were caught or killed on the raid. He didn't want any part of it, though. He left Sildanyr to get away from it all. That was six months ago. Since then, questions have consumed him. Why did he have to kill his friend? Why have the night elves rebelled? Did he do the right thing? The most burning question, though, has become, what can be done to end the war? A dark thought, a whisper, a hint, has started growing in the back of his mind. Kill the head and the body dies.
> 
> He adventures now because he is not ready to go back to his homeland. And because he knows his knowledge of magic must increase tenfold if he is to entertain his idea to end the war.






			
				Minotaur said:
			
		

> The minotaur adventures because he was outcast from his home. He grew up in a small village of minotaurs. While he was young, life was peaceful and good. He never seemed to fit in, though. He never felt totally comfortable around others and was even distant from his family members. He had very few friends. No one really worried about it, though, because he seemed normal and didn't cause trouble.
> 
> Things changed when he was 12. A small war party of giants came to the village to reclaim their rightful servants. The village was able to fend the giants off, but several members of the minotaur's family were killed, including his father and his younger brother who was closer to him than anyone else. Something inside the young minotaur seemed to snap. He became consumed with a fiery rage. He preached loudly and frequently for war with the giants. He got into fights frequently and became a drunkard as he grew older.
> 
> ...




So, what do you guys think?

Starman


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 13, 2005)

I want to throw in my glove for an alternate spot.

Tailspinner


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 13, 2005)

Just wanted to post a quick not to all saying that I just don't think I'm going to have time to devote to this game at the moment, and didn't want everyone waiting on me.
Thanks,
d'Anconia


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 15, 2005)

*Trueborn Fighter*

Reposted below


----------



## unleashed (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm going to drop out as I just can't seem to find the time to read the Dawnforge book.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Starman (Oct 15, 2005)

Isida's back! Woot!  

Everyone still interested in getting the Dawnforge game going go ahead and post here telling Isida you're still game.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2005)

Ok, we now be active.  Post characters here for initial approval please.  This includes my alts, because I think some of the people that were initially interested had to withdraw, so I don't know how many we have as of yet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, we now be active.  Post characters here for initial approval please.  This includes my alts, because I think some of the people that were initially interested had to withdraw, so I don't know how many we have as of yet.



 Isida, I do believe you should be worrying about activating old games not making new ones…  With that said it is you call but I would have thought you would have gone the other way so I'm a bit unprepared for this game...

I will have to speak to LS tonight about what we will do.  Our unused d20 books are in storage and it will be no small task to find the books in question.


----------



## Starman (Oct 23, 2005)

Woot!  

I'd like to play a Dawn elf Life wizard. I'll post his stats and background tomorrow.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

Isida~

 BS and I are going to have to back out.  We hope you all have fun and everything goes well.  Happy Gaming Guys!


----------



## Starman (Oct 23, 2005)

*Galanorthrim Evanyrdor*

*Medium Dawn elf (Humanoid) Wizard (Life) 5*
*Hit Dice:* 5d4+5 (21 hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*Armor Class:* 15 (+3 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflection), touch 14, flat 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+2
*Attack:* MW dagger +2 melee (1d4/19-20/x2) 
*Full Attack:* MW dagger +2 melee (1d4/19-20/x2)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./10 ft. 
*Special Qualities:* +1 on attack rolls with longbows and shortbows, +1 bonus to listen, search and spot checks, +2 bonus on saves against enchantment spells and effects, Elfsight, Immune to sleep spells and effects, Immune to magic missile, Low-light vision, Summon familiar, Talent feats (Spell Focus (conjuration), Empower Spell), Talent skills (Spellcraft +3, Knowledge (arcana) +2), Transformation feats (Iron Will)
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +7
*Abilities:* Str 10, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 12, Cha 12
*Skills:* Concentration +9(8), Decipher Script +8(3), Knowledge (arcana) +15(8), Knowledge (dungeoneering) +7(2), Knowledge (history) +11(6), Knowledge (local) +9(4), Knowledge (nature) +7(2), Knowledge (the planes) +11(6), Knowledge (religion) +9(4), Listen +2(0), Search +6(0), Spellcraft +16(8), Spot +2(0)
Feats: Craft Wondrous Items, Empower Spell, Iron Will, Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (conjuration), Spell Focus (transmutation), Still Spell

*Alignment:* Chaotic Good  

*Languages:* Anderlar, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Sylvan

*Elfsight:* Some dawn elves have the ability to see the living auras of all creatures, manifesting itself as a hazy white glow. An elf that selects this racial transformation gains a +4 bonus on Spot checks to detect hidden creatures, and the miss chance due to concealment for creatures affected by invisibility, displacement (but not blink or etherealness), and similar effects is halved. 

*Spells:* 4/5/3/2 per day; save DC 15+spell level (17+spell level for conjuration and transmutation spells). Aspect-life; can use Silent Spell and Still Spell 1/day with no level adjustment for life spells. 

*Spells known:* 

*0-level:* All PHB spells

*1st-level:* Comprehend Languages, Enlarge Person‡, Feather Fall‡, Grease†, Identify, Mage Armor†, Magic Missile*, Protection from Evil, Shield, True Strike, Unseen Servant†

*2nd-level:* Bull’s Strength‡, Cat’s Grace‡, Fox’s Cunning‡, Knock‡, Melf’s Acid Arrow†, Rope Trick‡, Spider Climb‡, Web†

*3rd-level:* Clairaudience/clairvoyance, Fly‡, Hold Person*, Magic Circle vs. Evil, Stinking Cloud†, Summon Monster III†

* Non-life spells
† Conjuration 
‡ Transmutation
*
Possessions:* MW dagger, Ring of Protection +1, Amulet of Natural Armor +1, Spell Component Pouch, Backpack, Potion of Cure Light Wounds x3, Spellbook, Waterskin x2, Bedroll, Scrollcase x2, Paper x50, Ink x2, Inkpen

Galanorthrim Evanyrdor, or Galan as he is usually called, is a dawn elf whose life has been deeply touched by the civil war. He has lost several family members to the conflict. Perhaps the most troubling part for him, though, is that his best friend, Saurgrim, is a night elf who had joined in the worship of Lathail. He didn't know at first, but his friend finally confided in him one day. Galan was horrified and scared. He didn't tell anyone about it even though he knew he should. Saurgrim told him about the worship rites and rituals that were performed. At first, they seemed harmless, but they became more and more depraved and barbaric. Galan was disgusted and tried to persuade his friend to end his association with the Lathail worshippers. They got into a huge argument and bitter words were spoken. It almost came to blows, but they went their separate ways. 

Galan finally went and reported his friend. He knew where their meetings were and he went on the raid to arrest the night elves. What he saw scarred him. Elven sacrifices were the most minor part of what he saw. He ended up fighting and killing Saurgrim. He was lauded as a hero for several well-known night elf fugitives were caught or killed on the raid. He didn't want any part of it, though. He left Sildanyr to get away from it all. That was six months ago. Since then, questions have consumed him. Why did he have to kill his friend? Why have the night elves rebelled? Did he do the right thing? The most burning question, though, has become, what can be done to end the war? A dark thought, a whisper, a hint, has started growing in the back of his mind. He thinks he has found the solution.

He adventures now because he is not ready to go back to his homeland. And because he knows his knowledge of magic must increase tenfold if he is to entertain his idea to end the war.

Galan is tall compared to most dawn elves, being near five and a half feet tall. He is slender and has long dark blonde hair. His eyes are a deep blue that used to sparkle with life, but are now cold. He is quiet and somber, though a chance to use his magic makes him come to life.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 23, 2005)

*Sir Aravir*

Sir Aravir

Medium Trueborn (Humanoid)
5 Level Fighter
Hit Dice: 5d10 + 10 (48 hp)
Initiative: +4 (+1 Dex, +3 Feat)
Speed: 30 ft.
Armor Class: 23 (+1 Dex, +8 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Deflection), touch 12 
Base Attack/Grapple: +5/+8
Attack: MW Bastard Sword +10 melee (1d10+5/19-20/x2) or lance +8 (1d8+3/x3) (Double Damage when mounted) or short sword +8 (1d6+3/19-20/x2) or dagger +8 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) or dragnet (special) or Heavy Crossbow +6 (1d10/19-20x2)  
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Qualities: Darkvision, Divine Heritage
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +2, Will +2
Abilities: Str 17, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 18
Skills: Diplomacy +9(5), Handle Animal +7(1), Intimidate +12(8), Knowledge (Nobility) +3(1), Knowledge (War) +3(1), Ride +11(8) 
Feats: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword), Improved Initiative, Innate Talent, Mounted Combat, Power Attack, Ride-by-Attack, Trample, Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword), Weapon Specialization

Alignment: Lawful Neutral

Languages: Common, King’s Tongue, Valhedrin

Darkvision: Aravir gains the ability darkvision to a range of 60 feet. 

Divine Heritage: Aravir possesses a bloodline that is up to one-quarter celestial. Aravir skin takes on a slightly metallic sheen, and has no difficulties passing blood purity tests. He gains a +4 transformation bonus on all Charisma-based skill checks against other trueborn, but suffers a –2 to all Disguise checks to hide his celestial nature.

Possessions: MW Bastard Sword (Soulforge), Short Sword, Dagger, Lance, Dragnet, Heavy Crossbow, MW Full Plate Mail (Armor of the Black Knight), Heavy Steel Shield +1, Chain Shirt, Ring of Protection +1, Heward’s Handy Haversack, Potion of Cure Light Wounds x 3, Waterskin x2, 50’ silk rope, grappling hook, flint and steel, whetstone, Bedroll, Noble Outfit, Signet Ring, Heavy Warhorse, Chain Barding, Military Saddle, Bit and Bridle, Light Riding Horse, Pack Saddle, 301 gold, 8 silver, 8 copper 

History
	Aravir was born into the royal family of Deluin. As distant cousin to the King, Aravir’s father held no land and was dependent on the King. As often that was needed politics came first. An alliance between Deluin and Andlemere was created. Aravir’s father was required to marry a cursed family member of Andlemere. 	

	Less than a year into the marriage Araheil was killed in battle. Deemed to be cursed Tanta forced to live in Ardaven as an ambassador to Andlemere. While there Aravir was taught the skills of diplomacy. Just as any other noble of Delune, Aravir was trained in the art of war. At a young age Aravir was noted for his physical prowess and skill with a sword as well as diplomacy.

	When old enough Aravir was sent to Elladyian Keep. Elladyian Keep is located on the border with Emerlyn, battles and skirmishes are common. After a year at Elladyian, the tieflings invaded the Kingsmarch. Aravir was among the Delune on the field of battle fighting all the way until the Battle of Dor Erlon. At the battle of Dor Erlon, Aravir was amongst those that Valia Perenor rallied. During the retreat the tiefling commander was located on a nearby hill, Aravir noticed and rallied the nearby troops to charge the position. The tiefling commander was rode down and trampled. This action led Aravir to be a minor hero at the battle.  Among the loot captured from the Battle of Dor Erlon was the suit of plate mail the tiefling commander wore, Aravir claimed the armor. 

No long afterwards Tanta died. Aravir had experienced much death on the field of battle, he had never experienced the loss of family member. Aravir grieved for the loss of his mother, in a fit of drunkenness and anger he killed a fellow soldier. Before he could be caught he fled to the countryside.

	Destiny works in strange ways, Aravir stopped at Lake Alharra. Upon the shores of the lake, Aravir had a vision. He saw dark clouds growing to the south upon the plains of Emerlyn, Valhedar, and the Azran Desert. Slowly but surely the clouds moved north towards the Kingsmarch. Upon reaching the Kingsmarch the dark clouds materialized into an army of humans, yuan-ti, demons, tieflings, and other monsters. On the other side of the field sat a golden light shining down upon an army of dwarves, elves, minotaurs, and humans. Beneath a banner stood a united Kingsmarch. Leading the army was Aravir. When Aravir awake he saw a fading female figure walking out into the lake. Aravir knew he was granted a vision by Alharra. 

	A few hours later Aravir was captured and imprisoned. While in prison he told many of his vision. He was labeled a lunatic, a drunk, and others said he was making excuses for killing another man in cold blood. Finally before a closed audience Aravir told his vision to King Enir. The King was not impressed and was about to pass judgement on Aravir, when a disciple of Alharra stepped forward. She said that Alharra had spoken and chosen Aravir. Many wondered why Alharra had chosen Aravir, he was anything but faithful or worthy. The disciple explained Aravir could be the Kingsmarch greatest hero or its greatest enemy. But the fate of the Kingsmarch was to be made by the King of Deluin. With reluctance King Enir granted Aravir his freedom. After the meeting the disciple gave Aravir, a bastard sword named Soulforge, the disciple said the sword was touched by Alharra.  

	What is Aravir’s true destiny and where it will bring him? Aravir saw elves, dwarves, and other creatures among the army, as well as a united Kingsmarch. Aravir now travels the land trying to fulfill his destiny!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm still looking over the possibilities. Brother Shatterstone and Lady Shatterstone, if you need help creating characters I can post game info on whatever race/class combo you want.

Tailspinner


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the offer TS, but RL is kind of in the way right now for either of us to be trying to build a new Character right now. We appericiate the offer though.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 28, 2005)

OK! I'm thinking one of the following:

Lizardfolk Spirit Adept
Gnome Shaman or Disciple
Wood Elf Rogue


----------



## Starman (Oct 28, 2005)

I think any of those would be great, especially the lizardfolk. What sort of background do you have in mind for any of them?


----------



## Starman (Nov 21, 2005)

So, did this game die again or is there a chance we can still play?


----------



## Widowmaker (Dec 10, 2005)

I take this game has been postponed or died?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm rebooting this game, because Starman shamed me into it by starting his.  And at this point, it's much easier to start a new game then try to resurrect any of my old ones.  So, I've added new information to the first post, and you can ignore any discussion of mine up until this post.  However, anyone that posted originally does get first shot at slots, because they _did_ post first...


----------



## Starman (Jun 12, 2006)

If I would have known how easy it was, I would have done it a long time ago, Isida. I would kill to play, but I'm going to have to give it some thought. I have a rather full plate at the moment. Hmmmm...we shall see.


----------



## doghead (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey Isida,

I have been hoping to get into one of your games for a while. I suppose I did in a way with Sylinda. I don't know anything about Dawnforged. But assuming that was not an problem, and there are slots available, I was thinking of something like Sylinda, but sticking with straight Druid with a bear animal companion. I love bears. Alternatively, if something more martial was required, a Ranger. It would all be pretty much straight SRD material.

thotd


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Jun 12, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> I have a character concept in mind of a Trueborn fighter/paladin. I am looking at the Epic General. He would look at uniting or helping unite the Kingsmarch. I am still fleshing out the details, but I have a few questions and/or concerns.
> 
> 1) The Epic General has a requirement of the Leadership feat. Some DM's have reservations about letting PC's have this as it can make them powerful. What are you feelings on this?
> 
> ...



This sounds the concept I used for my tabletop game.  For that DM's choice feat, our DM chose Force of Personality out of the Complete Adventurer.  We've currently worked our way up to 12th level and his goals (uniting the Kingsmarch) are almost seeming a plausible reality now.  
The Leadership feat has been interesting for us, as we all went with a very high point buy for this campaign. 36 + 3d6  and I decided to play a very charismatic Trueborn fighter.  I've got a Leadership Score of 26 right now, since we established a base of operations.  Essentially gaining control of the Isle of Statues having defeated the Medusa there.  A lot of the followers were statues on the Isle, that we freed.  They are in the process of building a city/village now.

Yeti


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 12, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> Hey Isida,
> 
> I have been hoping to get into one of your games for a while. I suppose I did in a way with Sylinda. I don't know anything about Dawnforged. But assuming that was not an problem, and there are slots available, I was thinking of something like Sylinda, but sticking with straight Druid with a bear animal companion. I love bears. Alternatively, if something more martial was required, a Ranger. It would all be pretty much straight SRD material.
> 
> thotd



  Hey doghead - I'd love to have you, but there are several fundemental differences in between Dawnforge and regular D&D.  The races are all different, and you can choose different special abilities for them (racial talents and racial transformations) at each level.  Divinity is not fixed, and so the divine classes are different.  The druid class not present, instead the Shaman class is used, which has much of the same features, including the animal companion.  If you can buy, beg, borrow, or steal a Dawnforge book, it would be mucho easier for you.  But I still want you in if you can!


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Jun 13, 2006)

I believe Drive Thru RPG has pdf's of it.

Yeti


----------



## doghead (Jun 13, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hey doghead - I'd love to have you, but there are several fundemental differences in between Dawnforge and regular D&D.  The races are all different, and you can choose different special abilities for them (racial talents and racial transformations) at each level.  Divinity is not fixed, and so the divine classes are different.  The druid class not present, instead the Shaman class is used, which has much of the same features, including the animal companion.  If you can buy, beg, borrow, or steal a Dawnforge book, it would be mucho easier for you.  But I still want you in if you can!




Thanks Isida,

Its good to see you back, btw. I hope the job hunting (and moving?) went well.

I kind of suspected it was a little different from the OP, but thought _you never know unless you ask_. At the moment I am feeling a little overwhelmed by all the different settings and options and variations. I don't think I am up to wrapping my little brain around a whole new set at the moment. I just want to play. You know, something simple where I don't have to think about the rules and mechanics and can just focus on ... well, playing. I must be getting old :-(

Oh well. I you ever decide to run something were an old dog like me can keep up, let me know. 

Good luck with the game.

thotd


----------



## Starman (Jun 14, 2006)

Okay, I've decided that I'm crazy enough to throw my hat into the ring for another game. I still want to play one of the two characters I had thought of before. Looking over the them, I'm still torn between which one to play. I like the potential of both of them. Which one do you like more, Isida?



> The dawn elf is someone whose life has been deeply touched by the civil war. He has lost several family members to the conflict. Perhaps the most troubling part for him, though, is that his best friend is a night elf who has joined in the worship of Lathail. He didn't know at first, but his friend finally confided in him one day. The dawn elf was horrified and scared. He didn't tell anyone about it even though he knew he should. His friend told him about the worship rites and rituals that were performed. At first, they seemed harmless, but they became more and more depraved and barbaric. The dawn elf was disgusted and tried to persuade his friend to end his association with the Lathail worshippers. They got into a huge argument and bitter words were spoken. It almost came to blows, but they went their seperate ways.
> 
> The dawn elf finally went and reported his friend. He knew where their meetings were and he went on the raid to arrest the night elves. What he saw scarred him. Elven sacrifices were the most minor part of what he saw. He ended up fighting and killing his friend. He was lauded as a hero for several well-known night elf fugitives were caught or killed on the raid. He didn't want any part of it, though. He left Sildanyr to get away from it all. That was six months ago. Since then, questions have consumed him. Why did he have to kill his friend? Why have the night elves rebelled? Did he do the right thing? The most burning question, though, has become, what can be done to end the war? A dark thought, a whisper, a hint, has started growing in the back of his mind. Kill the head and the body dies.
> 
> He adventures now because he is not ready to go back to his homeland. And because he knows his knowledge of magic must increase tenfold if he is to entertain his idea to end the war.





> The minotaur adventures because he was outcast from his home. He grew up in a small village of minotaurs. While he was young, life was peaceful and good. He never seemed to fit in, though. He never felt totally comfortable around others and was even distant from his family members. He had very few friends. No one really worried about it, though, because he seemed normal and didn't cause trouble.
> 
> Things changed when he was 12. A small war party of giants came to the village to reclaim their rightful servants. The village was able to fend the giants off, but several members of the minotaur's family were killed, including his father and his younger brother who was closer to him than anyone else. Something inside the young minotaur seemed to snap. He became consumed with a fiery rage. He preached loudly and frequently for war with the giants. He got into fights frequently and became a drunkard as he grew older.
> 
> ...


----------



## doghead (Jun 14, 2006)

I like the Minotaur. Play the Minotaur. Minotaurs are cool. Almost as cool as Bears. Well, maybe cooler than black bears, but not as cool as Dire Brown Bears. 

thotd


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2006)

Actually, I was going to say play the dawn elf, he would be particularly well suited to the campaign I have in mind.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey, I remember when this game first started recruiting   In the intervening time, I have come across the Dawnforge books, and I have a few ideas on the backburner.  I'll throw my hat in the ring, though I'll need to wait to return to my Dawnforge books next Tuesday to fully crystallise the characters.

By the way, I agree with Isida--the Dawn Elf is cool!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2006)

Glad to have you Rystil, lemme know what you come up with.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 14, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> Thanks Isida,
> 
> Its good to see you back, btw. I hope the job hunting (and moving?) went well.
> 
> ...




Hey doghead,

Take a look at this for a bit of Dawnforge:

[sblock]Race and Class choices in Dawnforge:

RACES: 
Doppleganger 
Dwarf 
Elf, Dawn 
Elf, Ghost (AoL) 
Elf, Moon (AoL) 
Elf, Night 
Elf, Wood (AoL) 
Gnome 
Halfling 
Human, Highlander 
Human, Lowlander 
Human, Saltblood 
Human, Trueborn 
Lizardfolk 
Minotaur 
Ogre 
Orc 
Orc, Albino (Forest Wight) (AoL) 
Tiefling 
Yuan-ti, Thinblood 

CLASSES: 
Barbarian 
Bard 
Disciple - Dawnforge version of the Cleric. 
Fighter 
Monk 
Paladin
Psion 
Psychic Warrior 
Ranger 
Rogue 
Shaman - Dawnforge version of the Druid. 
Shaper - Sort of a Sorcerer style Cleric. 
Sorcerer 
Spirit Adept - Uses connection to the spirit to augment self. 
Wizard

Racial ability changes and racial advancement:

Each race advances like this:

Racial Level / Special
1 / Racial talent, Race traits
2 / Racial Transformation
3 / Racial talent, First ability increase
4 / Racial Transformation
5 / Racial talent, Second ability increase
6 / Racial Transformation
7 / Racial talent, Third ability increase
8 / Racial Transformation
9 / Racial talent, Forth ability increase
10 / Racial Transformation

Each ability increase is +2 to the appropriate ability and is different for each race as shown below.

Race / First level ability changes / Ability increases / Favored Class
Doppleganger / +2 Con, -2 Str / Dex, Cha, Int, Con / Rogue
Dwarf / +2 Con, -2 Dex / Con, Str, Con, Wis / Fighter
Elf, Dawn / +2 Dex, -2 Con / Int, Dex, Cha, Dex / Wizard
Elf, Night / +2 Dex, -2 Con / Int, Dex, Cha, Dex / Rogue
Gnome / +2 Wis, +2 Cha, -2 Str / Con, Wis, Cha, Wis / Shaman
Halfling / +2 Dex, +2 Cha, -2 Str, -2 Wis / Con, Cha, Dex, Cha / Bard
Human, Highlander / +2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Cha / Con, Dex, Wis, Dex / Barbarian
Human, Lowlander / +2 Any, -2 Any other / Con, Str, Wis, Con / Any
Human, Saltblood / +2 Dex, -2 Str / Con, Str, Dex, Con / Any
Human, Trueborn / +2 Wis, +2 Cha, -2 Dex / Con Wis, Cha, Str / Any
Lizardfolk / +2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Cha / Con, Wis, Dex, Str / Barbarian
Minotaur / +2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Wis / Str, Con, Str, Wis / Fighter
Ogre / +4 Str, -2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Cha / Con, Con, Str, Wis / Fighter or Barbarian
Orc / +2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Cha / Con, Wis, Str, Con / Barbarian
Tiefling / +2 Dex, +2 Int, +2 Cha, -2 Str, -2 Con / Con, Int, Str, Cha / Wizard
Yuan-ti, Thinblood / +2 Int, +2 Wis, -2 Str / Con, Wis, Int, Cha / Psion

RACES

DOPPLEGANGER
+2 Con, -2 Str
Medium
30 feet
Low-Light Vision
+4 Bluff
+4 Fort vs. poison and disease
Cultural Influence
Alternate Form
Restricted Skills (Decipher Script & Literacy)
Languages: Common, Doppleganger / Any (except secret languages)
Favored Class: Rogue

Racial Talents:
Alternate Form
Form Mastery
Deception
Improvised Equipment
Quick Form
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Monstrous Humanoid
Darkvision
Detect Thoughts
Unusual Physiology
Change Shape
Natural Armor
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


DWARF
+2 Con, -2 Str
Medium
20 feet
+2 Knowledge (engineering), Craft (relating to machines)
Low-Light Vision
+1 AB with axes & hammers
Stability
Weapon Familiarity
+4 dodge vs. giant type
Languages: Common, Dwarven / Anderlar, Clan Speech, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Stone-speak, Terran
Favored Class: Fighter

Racial Talents:
Divine Mastery
Craft Magic Arms and Armor I
Craft Magic Arms and Armor II
Giant Fighter
Identify Magic Arms and Armor
Sabotage
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Damage Reduction
Darkvision
Improved Climber
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


ELF, DAWN
+2 Dex, -2 Con
Medium
30 feet
Immunity to magic sleep spells & effects
+2 save vs. Enchantment spells & effects
Low-Light Vision
Weapon Familiarity
+1 AB with all longbows and shortbows
+1 Listen, Search, Spot
Spell Immunity
Languages: Common, Elven / Anderlar, Gnome, Sylvan
Favored Class: Wizard

Racial Talents:
Lesser Spellcasting I
Lesser Spellcasting II
Voice of the Woodlands
Woodland Fighting
Arcane Mastery
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Elfsight
Improved Spell Immunity
Wild Empathy
Ageless
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


ELF, NIGHT
+2 Dex, -2 Con
Medium
30 feet
Low-Light Vision
+2 save vs. spells & spell-like abilities
Spell Resistance
Languages: Common, Elven / Anderlar, Gnome, Sylvan, Abyssal (disciples of Lathail only)
Favored Class: Rogue

Racial Talents:
Arcane Mastery
Unusual Stealth
Spider's Bite
Shadow Jump
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Darkvision
Full Spell Resistance
Minor Spell Resistance
Moderate Spell Resistance
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


GNOME
+2 Wis, +2 Cha, -2 Str
Small
20 feet
Low-Light Vision
+2 Handle Animal
+2 Listen
Weapon Familiarity
Do not need to eat or drink
+1 AB with bludgeoning weapons (including slings)
Wild Empathy
Languages: Common, Gnome / Anderlar, Elven, Sylvan

Racial Talents:
Arcane Mastery
Divine Mastery
Fey Gift I
Fey Gift II
Potion Mastery I
Potion Mastery II
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Damage Reduction
Ghosting
Fading
Improved Fading
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


HALFLING
+2 Dex, +2 Cha, -2 Str, -2 Wis
Small
20 Feet
+2 Bluff, Perform, Sleight of Hand
1 extra feat at first level
+1 AB with all light weapons (including thrown weapons)
Weapon Familiarity
Languages: Common, Halfling / Anderlan, Clan Speech, King's Tongue, Goblin, Orc
Favored Class: Bard

Racial Talents:
Arcane Mastery
Fast Learner
Incredible Luck
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Animal Companion
Good First Impression
Quick Feet
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


HUMAN, HIGHLANDER
+2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Cha
Medium
30 feet
1 extra feat at first level
4 extra skill points at first level
+2 save vs. Will
Clan Honor Code
Languages: Common, Clan Speech / Anderlar, Giant, Goblin, Highland Runic, King's Tongue, Orc
Favored Class: Barbarian

Racial Talents:
Clan Favored Weapon
Fast Learner
Talent Feats
Voice of the Highlands

Racial Transformations:
Disciplined Mind
Fast Movement
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


HUMAN, LOWLANDER
+2 Any, -2 Any other
Medium
30 feet
1 extra feat at first level
4 extra skill points at first level
+2 Bluff, Diplomacy made to influence a transaction or trade
Languages: Common, Anderlar / Any, including Druidic (but not other secret languages)
Favored Class: Any

Racial Talents:
Arcane Mastery
Divine Mastery
Connected
Fast Learner
Group Fighter
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Fast Movement
Great Swimmer
Strength of Body, Mind, and Spirit
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


HUMAN, SALTBLOOD
+2 Dex, -2 Str
Medium
30 feet
1 extra feat at first level
4 extra skill points at first level
+4 Swim
+2 Use Rope
+1 AC when using a buckler (stacks with buckler shield bonus)
Bucklers do not impair swim ability
Languages: Common, Dorlian / Any (except secret languages)
Favored Class: Any

Racial Talents:
Fast Learner
Danger Sense
Ignore Pain
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Hold Breath
Damage Reduction
Natural Swimmer
Perfect Swimmer
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


HUMAN, TRUEBORN
+2 Wis, +2 Cha, -2 Dex
Medium
30 feet
1 extra feat at first level
4 extra skill points at first level
+2 Handle Animal, Ride with horses
Languages: Common, King's Tongue / Anderlar, Celestial, Clan Speech, Valhedrin
Favored Class: Any

Racial Talents:
Divine Mastery
Lesser Spellcasting I
Lesser Spellcasting II
Horse Shield
Natural Rider
Mounted Warrior
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Outsider
Aura of Good
Natural Armor
Spell Resistance
Angel Wings
Darkvision
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


LIZARDFOLK
+2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Cha
Medium
30 feet, swim 40 feet
+8 Swim to avoid hazards or perform special actions
Can always take 10 on Swim
Can use run action provided movement is in straight line while swimming
+2 Knowledge (nature) & Survival
+1 natural AC
Can hold breath three time Con score
Can never gain proficiency with Heavy Armor
Languages: Common, Draconic / Any (except secret)
Favored Class: Barbarian

Racial Talents:
Natural Weapon Mastery I
Natural Weapon Mastery II
Natural Weapon Mastery III
Primitive Weapon Mastery
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Breath Water
Natural Armor
Scent
Darkvision
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


MINOTAUR
+2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Dex, -2 int, -2 Wis
Medium
30 feet (when charging move 2.5 times base speed)
Low-Light Vision
+2 Spot
Natural Cunning
Languages: Common, Giant / Anderlar, Clan Speech, Dwarven, Goblin, Orc
Favored Class: Fighter

Racial Talents:
Gore
Powerful Charge
Robust
Second Wind
Stamina
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Monstrous Humanoid
Darkvision
Natural Armor
Large Size
Scent
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


OGRE
+4 Str, -2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Cha
Medium
40 feet
Low-Light Vision
Languages: Common, Giant / Anderlar, Clan Speech, Dwarven, Goblin, Orc
Favored Class: Fighter

Racial Talents:
Favored Weapons
Feat of Strength
Intellectual Curiosity
Keep the Distance
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Darkvision
Large Size
Giant
Natural Armor
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


ORC
+2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Cha
Medium
40 feet
Low-Light Vision
Cold Tolerance
+2 save vs. Fort
Languages: Common, Orc / Anderlar, Clan Speech, Dwarven, Giant, Goblin
Favored Class: Barbarian

Racial Talents:
Feat of Strength
The Bigger the Wound the Better
Orcish Rage
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Damage Reduction
Darkvision
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


TIEFLING
+2 Dex, +2 Int, +2 Cha, -2 Str, -2 Con
Medium
30 feet
+2 Bluff, Diplomacy
Low-Light Vision
Languages: Common, Valhedrin / Anderlar, Infernal, King's Tongue, Sothren
Favored Class: Wizard

Racial Talents:
Arcane Mastery
Infernal Gift I
Infernal Gift II
Demonic Familiar
Infernal Resistance
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Outsider
Fire Resistance
Darkvision
Infernal Presence
Natural Armor
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


YUAN-TI, THINBLOOD
+2 int, +2 Wis, -2 Str
Medium
30 feet
+2 Diplomacy, Sense Motive
Low-Light Vision
Languages: Common, Yuan-ti / Abyssal, Draconic, Valhedrin
Favored Class: Psion

Racial Talents:
Bite Attack
Poison Bite
Lesser Psionics I
Lesser Psionics II
Psionic Mastery
Invisible Psionics
Talent Feats
Talent Skills
Identify Psionic Item
Craft Power Stone

Racial Transformations:
Darkvision
Natural Armor
Snake Form I
Snake Form II
Snake Form III
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills

CLASSES

DISCIPLE
HD: d8
BAB: As Cleric
Saves: As Cleric
Starting Gold: As Cleric
Weapons: Simple
Armor: All including shields except tower shield
Skills: 2 points - As Cleric minus Knowledge (history) plus Listen
Spells: As Druid (choose spells from the cleric list)
Special:
1. Divine spells, intercession 1/day
2. Innate spell (0-level)
3. Innate spell (1st)
4. Immortal gift
5. Innate spell (2nd)
7. Innate spell (3rd)
9. Innate spell (4th)
10. Intercession 2/day
11. Innate spell (5th)
13. Innate spell (6th)
15. Innate spell (7th)
17. Innate spell (8th)
19. Innate spell (9th)
20. Intercession 3/day

SHAMAN
HD: d8
BAB: As Druid
Saves: As Druid
Starting Gold: As Druid
Weapons: Simple
Armor: Light, medium, and shields
Skills: 4 points - As Druid
Spells: As Druid (choose spells from the druid list)
Special:
1. Divine spells, animal companion, nature sense, wild empathy
2. Craft spell fetish
3. Rituals of power I
4. Companion sight
5. Medium elemental form 1/day
6. Trackless step
7. Rituals of power II
8. Treant form 1/day
10. Huge elemental form 1/day
11. Second elemental type
12. Quickened rituals
13. Rituals of power III
14. Improved elemental form 1/day
15. Timeless body
16. Greater elemental form 1/day
17. Third elemental type
18. Rituals of power IV
20. Elder elemental form 1/day

SHAPER
HD: d8
BAB: As Cleric
Saves: As Sorcerer
Starting Gold: As Sorcerer
Weapons: Simple
Armor: Light, medium, and shields
Skills: 4 points - As Cleric minus Heal and Knowledge (history), plus Gather Information, Listen, and Search
Spells: As Sorcerer (choose spells from the cleric list)
Special:
1. Divine spells, divine focuses
2. First specialty, enlarge specialty spell
5. Second specialty
8. Empower specialty spell
10. Advanced divine focuses
11. Third specialty
14. Extend specialty spell
17. Maximize specialty spell
18. Fourth specialty

SPIRIT ADEPT
HD: d10
BAB: As Cleric
Saves: As Monk
Starting Gold: As Bard
Weapons: Simple and Martial
Armor: Light including shields except tower shield
Skills: 4 points - As Monk minus Concentration, Craft, Perform, Profession, and Sense Motive
Special:
1. Spirit sense I, spirit stength 2, 1 adept power
2. Evasion, spirit stength 4, 1 adept power
3. Spirit stength 6, 2 adept powers
4. Bonus feat, spirit stength 8, 2 adept powers
5. Feather fall, spirit stength 10, 3 adept powers
6. Spirit sense II, spirit stength 15, 3 adept powers
7. Wholeness of body, spirit stength 20, 4 adept powers
8. Bonus feat, spirit stength 25, 4 adept powers
9. Improved evasion, spirit stength 30, 5 adept powers
10. Spirit stength 35, 5 adept powers
11. Spirit sense III, spirit stength 45, 6 adept powers
12. Bonus feat, spirit stength 55, 6 adept powers
13. Spirit stength 65, 7 adept powers
14. Spirit stength 75, 7 adept powers
15. Spirit stength 85, 8 adept powers
16. Bonus feat, spirit stength 95, 8 adept powers
17. Spirit stength 105, 9 adept powers
18. Spirit stength 115, 9 adept powers
19. Spirit stength 125, 10 adept powers
20. Bonus feat, spirit stength 135, 10 adept powers

Spirit Strength is what the spirit adept uses to power his spirit powers. There are 10 spirit powers and each power has 3 ability levels. At every odd class level a spirit adept gains a new spirit ability. The spirit adept can use a power that he knows at any ability level, provided he is of the proper spirit adept level. The activation cost of a given power is shown in the following table:

Spirit Sense Level / Adept Power Activation Cost
1/1
2/5
3/10

The level powers and their level 1 abilities are as follows:
Improved Movement - +5 to Climb, Jump, or Swim checks
Smite Enemies - One attack deals +2d6 points of damage as a full round action
Burst of Speed - +20 feet add to movement for one minute
Evasive Action - +2 AC, +4 AC vs. AoO for one minute
Piercing Strike - Strike as a magic weapon for one minute
Purify Self - Slow poison or remove disease (self only)
Heighten Senses - +4 bonus to Listen and Spot for 10 minutes
True Vision - Sense Invisibility (reduces miss chance, can target within 15 feet)
Spirit Warrior - Detect undead and outsiders (those with no connect to the Spirit)
Extreme Focus - +4 to skill used under pressure[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 14, 2006)

Here are my original thoughts about character concepts:

Lizardfolk Spirit Adept
Gnome Shaman or Disciple
Wood Elf Rogue


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2006)

Any of the three would work, but the wood elf or gnome might be best suited.  But if you have your heart set on the lizardfolk, more power to you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

Seems like a fey-centred adventure idea then?  That helps me narrow down from my original concept list including Tiefling, Yuan-ti, Doppleganger, Gnome, and Dawn/Moon Elf to one of the latter two


----------



## Starman (Jun 14, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Actually, I was going to say play the dawn elf, he would be particularly well suited to the campaign I have in mind.




Sounds good to me. I'll get him up later tonight.


----------



## Starman (Jun 14, 2006)

Are you allowing substitution levels from the Races books, Isida, specifically the elf wizard sub levels from Races of the Wild?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 15, 2006)

Starman, I'll allow the 3rd and 5th elf wizard substitution levels, but due to the aspect bonding in Dawnforge, all wizards are specialists anyway, which makes the 1st level benefits too good, because there is no penalty.  

Also, I've added the first scene of my adventure to the 1st post, which may help people decide what direction they want to build their characters.


----------



## Starman (Jun 15, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Starman, I'll allow the 3rd and 5th elf wizard substitution levels, but due to the aspect bonding in Dawnforge, all wizards are specialists anyway, which makes the 1st level benefits too good, because there is no penalty.




Ah, yeah, I forgot about that. 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Also, I've added the first scene of my adventure to the 1st post, which may help people decide what direction they want to build their characters.




And the setup sounds great. I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Seems like a fey-centred adventure idea then?  That helps me narrow down from my original concept list including Tiefling, Yuan-ti, Doppleganger, Gnome, and Dawn/Moon Elf to one of the latter two



  Curiously enough (take a read of the new and edited first post) the tiefling might not be bad idea, if you like.  Dopplegangers fit in anywhere of course, and Yuan-ti could work for the same reason the tiefling would.   

I recommended Starman's dawn elf over the minotaur because we need some reasonably clean fairly level-headed heroes, and I could totally see his minotaur blowing something up at the wrong time...  A different type of minotaur would have worked perfectly (maybe one with the honorable talents from AoL), but the drunk and disorderly minotaur would have been much more of a challenge to fit in.  Not to say he wouldn't be a good character, but in this particular game he'd be a liability, and I'd be hard-pressed to find a good story reason for him to meet the rest of the party in the first place.

I recommended Tailspinner's wood elf or gnome over the lizardfolk purely because the lizardfolk might be very out of place, because I don't think we're getting anywhere near Tamerland.  He could still do it if he wants to, he'd just be the odd man out.  

Hopefully the newly-edited first post will help point you guys in the right direction for character creation.

So, lemme see, we have Starman, Tailspinner, Rystil, TheYeti1775 (I think), possibly doghead, and that's it right?  Anyone else up for it?  I wish we had Widowmaker, the character he/she originally created for this game and is now using in Starman's would have been absolutely freaking ideal for this campaign...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2006)

Hmm...on the one hand, if I did make the renegade good tiefling, it would give a strong connection to the sacrificial victim we need to save, but on the other hand, having several might cheapen the effect, plus all the NPCs on our side would probably hate the tiefling anyway.  And a yuan-ti would also be pretty weird out there.  So probably going to go with either a gnome wistful for the lost fey realms from whence she came, a doppleganger who fell in love as a male form only to have its paramour slain and then adopted her identity out of grief, or a moon elf who weaves powerful magics from the starlight.  I'm going to have to get back to my DF books before I choose classes for sure--might have been a Wizard with the Gnome or the Elf, but we have one already so that may not be a good idea.  The Doppleganger would probably be a Telepath.

EDIT: Beat me to the punch on the Tiefling thing (I type slowly when I'm thinking  ).  The Tiefling probably would also be a Wizard, so I guess that still might not be a good idea--lots of my concepts end up being Wizards, I guess


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 15, 2006)

Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Starman (Jun 15, 2006)

Okay. Galanorthrim Evanyrdor, Dawn elf, Wizard 5:

[sblock]
*Galanorthrim Evanyrdor*

*Medium Dawn elf (Humanoid) *
*Wizard (Life) 5*
*XP:* 10,900
*Hit Dice:* 5d4+5 (21 hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*Armor Class:* 15 (+1 Deflection, +3 Dex, +1 Natural), touch 14, flat 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+2
*Attack:* MW dagger +2 melee (1d4/19-20/x2) 
*Full Attack:* MW dagger +2 melee (1d4/19-20/x2)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Qualities:* +1 on attack rolls with longbows and shortbows, +1 bonus to listen, search and spot checks, +2 bonus on saves against enchantment spells and effects, Elfsight, Immune to sleep spells and effects, Immune to magic missile, Low-light vision, Summon familiar, Talent feats (Spell Focus (conjuration), Empower Spell), Talent skills (Spellcraft +3, Knowledge (arcana) +2), Transformation feats (Iron Will)
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +7
*Abilities:* Str 10 (2 points), Dex 16 (4 points, +4 racial), Con 12 (6 points, -2 racial), Int 22 (16 points, +2 racial, +1 level, +1 legendary), Wis 12 (4 points), Cha 12 (4 points)
*Skills:* Concentration +9(8), Decipher Script +9(3), Knowledge (arcana) +16(8), Knowledge (dungeoneering) +8(2), Knowledge (history) +12(6), Knowledge (local) +10(4), Knowledge (nature) +8(2), Knowledge (the planes) +12(6), Knowledge (religion) +10(4), Listen +2(0), Search +6(0), Spellcraft +17(8), Spot +2(0), Survival +6(0)
Feats: Craft Wondrous Items, Empower Spell, Iron Will, Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (conjuration), Spell Focus (transmutation), Still Spell

*Legendary Points:* 1
*Legendary Paths:* 1st Circle Path of the Learned (Survival) 

*Alignment:* Chaotic Good  

*Languages:* Anderlar, Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Sylvan

*Elfsight: *Some dawn elves have the ability to see the living auras of all creatures, manifesting itself as a hazy white glow. An elf that selects this racial transformation gains a +4 bonus on Spot checks to detect hidden creatures, and the miss chance due to concealment for creatures affected by invisibility, displacement (but not blink or etherealness), and similar effects is halved. 

*Spells:* 4/5/3/2 per day; save DC 16+spell level (18+spell level for conjuration and transmutation spells). Aspect-life; can use Silent Spell and Still Spell 1/day with no level adjustment for life spells. 

*Spells known: *

0-level: Acid Splash†, Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Mage Hand‡, Mending‡, Message‡, Open/Close‡, Read Magic, Resistance

1st-level: Comprehend Languages, Enlarge Person‡, Feather Fall‡, Grease†, Identify, Mage Armor†, Magic Missile*, Protection from Evil, Shield, True Strike, Unseen Servant†

2nd-level: Bull’s Strength‡, Fox’s Cunning‡, Knock‡, Locate Object, Melf’s Acid Arrow†, Rope Trick‡, Spider Climb‡, Web†

3rd-level: Fly‡, Hold Person*, Magic Circle vs. Evil, Stinking Cloud†, Summon Monster III†

* Non-life spells
† Conjuration 
‡ Transmutation

*Possessions:* MW dagger, Ring of Protection +1, Amulet of Natural Armor +1, Spell Component Pouch, Backpack, Potion of Cure Light Wounds x3, Spellbook, Waterskin x2, Bedroll, Scrollcase x2, Paper x50, Ink (2 oz.), Inkpen, Traveler’s outfit (extra), 425 gp, 8 sp 

Notes: 
A big chunk of my money went to buying scrolls and scribing them into my book. I bought two 1st level spells, four 2nd level spells, and four 3rd level spells. That accounts for 3775 gp.
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jun 15, 2006)

OK, I confess. I've been lurking.

I was thinking a melee type, as they are generally simpler (for me at least) and there doesn't appear to be one yet. Something on the bigger side. Given the first post, survival/wilderness skills might be an idea. Ranger? Barbarian?

When RA mentioned Fey, I immediately thought tielfing. Interestingly, I think several works quite well. Teiflings who have gone renegade would probably be draw to each other, like expats in forgiegn countries. Of course, they may not all like each other that much, but strangers in a strange place ...

Psychic Warrior appeals as well. Kind of like having the force on your side.

I'm working though the material you posted Isida. I can probably get the bulk of it done, but will need some help making sure its all legit. Is that OK?

thotd


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 15, 2006)

Since my presence is requested, that and I like the idea of the Kingsmarch. 

I would like to submit my name as a possible character.

I would like to use Sir Aravir a Trueborn Fighter.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 15, 2006)

Widowmaker, glad you have you and Sir Aravir!

doghead, can do, will be happy to help.  Either of those ideas sound good, I particularly like the idea of the tiefling psychic warrior.

Starman, can you list explicitly your chosen racial talents and transformations?  Other than that I think he looks good.

I also would like everyone to go by the character sheet format in the Rogue's Gallery (if you need to add anything, like specifics descriptions or spells though, feel free).


----------



## doghead (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks,

I had some free time, so I drafted up an Orc Barbarian 5. Not really sure about the racial talent and transformations.

[sblock=Orc Barbarian 5]Orc Barbarian 5

Str [10]16+2 > 18 (+4)
Dex [10]16 > 16 (+3)
Con [06]14+2 > 16 (+3)
Int [06]14-2	 > 12 (+1)
Wis [04]12+2 > 14 (+2)
Cha [04]12-2 > 10 (+0)

Skills (Barbarian)
* Climb +12 	[8 ranks, +4 str]
* Intimidate +8 [8 ranks]
* Jump +12 	[8 ranks, +4 str]
* Listen +10 	[8 ranks, +2 wis]
* Survival +10 	[8 ranks, +2 wis]

Class Abilities
* Fast Movement (Spd +10)
* Illiterate
* Rage 2/day 
* Uncanny Dodge, Improved Uncanny Dodge
* Trap Sense +1
Racial Abilities
* L1 Racial Traits
* * Low-Light Vision
* * Cold Tolerance
* * +2 save vs. Fort
* L1 Racial Talent 
* L2 Racial Transformation (Damage Reduction?)
* L3 Racial Talent 
* L3 Racial Ability Increase 1 (+2 Con)
* L4 Racial Transformation
* L5 Racial Ability Increase 2 (+2 Wis)

+2 Studded Leather (4,000 gp), mw Bastard Sword (310 gp), +3 Mighty Composite Bow (700 gp), Cloak of Elvenkind (2,500 gp).

Generations ago a pact was made between the orcs of the tribe and the people of Kingsmarch; security in return for service. In times of peace, the tribe was a buffer on the cold northern borders. In times of war, the tribe's warriors served as raiders, skirmishers and shock troops. With their speed they were to run down a mounted warrior, or rapidly exploit a tactical advantage and, for a short period at least, sow chaos among the enemy formation. Since its creation both sides have largely respected the agreement and some small measure of respect and trust has earned by both sides.[/sblock]

I'll have a crack at a Tiefling Psychic Warrior. I like the idea. If widowmaker is on board, perhaps a dedicated front line fighter isn't need here.

thotd


----------



## Starman (Jun 15, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Starman, can you list explicitly your chosen racial talents and transformations?  Other than that I think he looks good.




Whoops. I thought I did.

Talents-
1st-Feat (Spell Focus/conjuration)
2nd-Skills (Knowledge/arcana +2, Spellcraft +3)
3rd-Feat (Empower Spell)

Transformations-
2nd-Feat (Iron Will)
4th-Elfsight


----------



## doghead (Jun 15, 2006)

Here is the beginnings of a Teifling Psychic Warrior 5.

Give the racial adj to stats (-2 str, +2 dex) I decided to try a dex fighter (weapon finess) and use Animal Affinity (+4 dex) to increase accuracy, and things like Psionic Weapon and Dissolving Weapons to increase damage. It will probably mean a bit of mid combat minifesting and Conc checks to regain focus, which is a bit more clunky than I would like.

[sblock=Teifling Psychic Warrior 5]Tiefling Psychic Warrior 5

Str [06] 14-2		12 (+1)
Dex [10] 16+2		18 (+4)
Con [06] 14-2+2		14 (+2)
Int [04] 12+2+2		16 (+3)
Wis [10] 16		16 (+3)
Cha [00] 08+2		10 (+0)

BAB +3.
Saves
* Fort +4
* Refl +1
* Will +1

Skills 4*4=16/4*4=16/5 37
* Autohypnosis	[8 ranks, +3 Wis]
* Concentration [8 ranks, +2 Con]
* Knowledge (Psionics) [8 ranks, +3 Int]
* Search [8 ranks, +3 Int]
* Ride [5 ranks, +2 dex]

Power Points 7+7
Max Power 2
Powers 5
* L1 Chameleon
* L1 Detect Psionics
* L1 Distract
* L2 Animal Affinity
* L2 Dissolving Weapon

Dodge, Weapon Finess.
Deep Impact, Psionic Meditation, Psionic Weapon, Narrow Mind.[/sblock]

Did I mention how hopeless I am at this sort of thing. What I really wanted was a bastard sword weilding bad ... well, teifling.

Thats as far as I have got tonight. My brain is fried, so I am going to sit on it for a while.

thotd


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 15, 2006)

Going with the Wood Elf Rogue. I'll have the character's Appearance, Personality & Background added soon.

[sblock]*Jillian*
*Female Wood Elf Rogue 5*
_Medium Humanoid_
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Patron Spirits:* None
*Region:* Sildanyr

*Height:* 4' 6''
*Weight:* 82lbs
*Skin:* Light Brown
*Hair:* Dirt Brown
*Eyes:* Leaf Green
*Age:* 120

*Str:* 10 (+0) [2 points, -2 racial, +2 3rd level]
*Dex:* 24 (+7) [16 points, +2 racial, +1 4th level, +2 5th level, +1 Legendary]
*Con:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Int:* 14 (+2) [6 point]
*Wis:* 16 (+3) [10 points]
*Cha:* 8 (-1) [0 points]

*Racial Abilities:*
+2 Dex, -2 Str, improved low light vision, forest senses. Racial talents – Aim is True (Ex), Talent Skills: Listen +3, Spot +2, Talent Skills: Hide +3, Move Silently +2. Racial transformations – Ears of a Fox (Ex), Eyes of a Hawk (Ex).

*Class Abilities:* Proficient in light armor, but not with shields. Proficient in all simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, rapier, shortbow, and short sword. Sneak attack +3d6, evasion, trap sense +1, uncanny dodge.

*Legendary:* 1st Circle of the Path of the Swift

*Hit Dice:* 5d6
*HP:* 26
*AC:* 20 [+7 Dex, +1 Amulet, +1 Bracers, +1 Ring]
*Armor Check Penalty:* +0
*Init:* +7 (+7 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft

*Saves*
*Fortitude* +2 [+1 base, +0 Con, +1 Cloak]
*Reflex* +12 [+4 base, +7 Dex, +1 Cloak]
*Will* +5 [+1 base, +3 Wis, +1 Cloak]

*BAB:* +3
*Melee Atk:* +4 (1d6/19-20:x2/P, mw short sword)
or
+4 (1d4/19-20:x2/P, mw dagger)
*Ranged Atk:* +11 (1d6/x3/60 ft./P, mw shortbow)
or
+3 (1d6/x2/30 ft./P, javelin)

*Skills*
Balance +15 [8 ranks, +7 Dex]
Climb +8 [8 ranks, +0 Str]
Disable Device +10 [8 ranks, +2 Int]
Hide +18 [8 ranks, +7 Dex, +3 Talent]
Listen +21 [8 ranks, +3 Wis, +4 Race, +3 Trans, +3 Talent]
Move Silently +17 [8 ranks, +7 Dex, +2 Talent]
Open Lock +15 [8 ranks, +7 Dex]
Search +14 [8 ranks, +2 Int, +4 Race]
Sleight of Hand +15 [8 ranks, +7 Dex]
Spot +20 [8 ranks, +3 Wis, +4 Race, +3 Trans, +2 Talent]

*Feats:*
Point Blank Shot (1st level)
Precise Shot (3rd level)

*Languages:* Elven, Sylvan, Night Elven, Common

*Equipment:*
Traveler’s Outfit - free
Amulet of Natural Armor +1 – 2,000gp
Bracers of Armor +1 – 1,000gp
Cloak of Resistance +1 – 1,000gp
Ring of Protection +1 – 2,000gp
Efficient Quiver – 1,800gp
MW Short Sword – 310gp
MW Dagger – 302gp
MW Shortbow – 330gp
Shortbow – 30gp
60 Arrows – 3gp
18 Javelins - 18gp
Backpack – 2gp
MW Thieves’ Tools – 100gp
Bedroll - 5sp
Waterskin - 1gp
Trail rations (4 days worth) - 2gp
2 Potions of CLW – 100gp

_Current load:_ 24 lbs, light load

*Carrying Capacity* light – 33 lbs or less, medium 34 – 66 lbs, heavy 67 – 100 lbs. Lift 100 lbs, Lift and Stagger 200 lbs, Push/Drag 500 lbs

*Money*
1gp, 5 sp

*Appearance:*

*Personality:*

*Background:*[/sblock]


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 15, 2006)

Sir Aravir
[sblock] *Medium Trueborn (Humanoid)*
*5 Level Fighter*
*Hit Dice:* 5d10 + 10 (48 hp)
*Initiative:* +4 (+1 Dex, +3 Feat)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*Armor Class:* 24 (+1 Dex, +8 Armor, +4 Shield, +1 Deflection), Touch 12 
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +5/+8
*Attack:* _MW Bastard Sword _ +10 melee (1d10+5/19-20/x2) or _lance_ +8 (1d8+3/x3) (Double Damage when mounted) or _short sword _ +8 (1d6+3/19-20/x2) or dagger +8 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) or _dragnet_ (special) or _Heavy Crossbow_ +6 (1d10/19-20x2)  
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft. 
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +2, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 17, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 19
*Skills:* Diplomacy +11(7), Handle Animal +5(1)*, Intimidate +12(8), Knowledge (Nobility) +2(1), Knowledge (War) +3(2), Ride +12(8)*^
*+2 Ride and Handle Animal w/horses
^ +2 Ride when staying in saddle.
*Feats:* Improved Initiative, Ride-by-Attack, Innate Talent (Diplomacy, Knowledge War), Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword), Weapon Specialization, Shield Specialization
*Racial Talent:* Talent Feat (Trample), Talent Feat [Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword)], Talent Feat (Mounted Combat)
*Racial Transformation:* Darkvision, Divine Heritage

*Legendary Points:* 1
*Legendary Path: * 1st Circle of the Persuasive (Ride)

*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral

*Languages:* Common, King’s Tongue, Valhedrin

_Darkvision:_ Aravir gains the ability darkvision to a range of 60 feet. 

_Divine Heritage:_ Aravir possesses a bloodline that is up to one-quarter celestial. Aravir skin takes on a slightly metallic sheen, and has no difficulties passing blood purity tests. He gains a +4 transformation bonus on all Charisma-based skill checks against other trueborn, but suffers a –2 to all Disguise checks to hide his celestial nature.

*Possessions:* MW Bastard Sword (Soulforge), Short Sword, Dagger, Lance, Dragnet, Heavy Crossbow, MW Full Plate Mail w/spikes (Armor of the Black Knight), Heavy Steel Shield +1, Chain Shirt, Ring of Protection +1, Heward’s Handy Haversack, Potion of Cure Light Wounds x 3, Waterskin x2, 50’ silk rope, grappling hook, flint and steel, whetstone, Bedroll, Noble Outfit, Signet Ring, Heavy Warhorse, Chain Barding, MW Military Saddle (CA), Bit and Bridle, Light Riding Horse, Pack Saddle, 251 gold, 8 silver, 8 copper 

_Shade_
Heavy Warhorse – Large Animal (CR 2)
Hit Dice: 4d8+12 (30 hp)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 50 ft.
Armor Class: 14/19 (-1 Size, +1 Dex, +4 Natural, +5 Armor) 
Base Attack/Grapple: Hoof +6 melee (1d6+4)
Full Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +5, Spot +4
Feats: Endurance, Run
Carrying Capacity: A light load for a heavy warhorse is up to 300 pounds; a medium load, 301–600 pounds; and a heavy load, 601–900 pounds. A heavy warhorse can drag 4,500 pounds.

History
Aravir was born into the royal family of Deluin. As distant cousin to the King, Aravir’s father held no land and was dependent on the King. As often that was needed politics came first. An alliance between Deluin and Andlemere was created. Aravir’s father was required to marry a cursed family member of Andlemere. 	

Less than a year into the marriage Araheil was killed in battle. Deemed to be cursed Tanta forced to live in Ardaven as an ambassador to Andlemere. While there Aravir was taught the skills of diplomacy. Just as any other noble of Delune, Aravir was trained in the art of war. At a young age Aravir was noted for his physical prowess and skill with a sword as well as diplomacy.

When old enough Aravir was sent to Elladyian Keep. Elladyian Keep is located on the border with Emerlyn, battles and skirmishes are common. After a year at Elladyian, the tieflings invaded the Kingsmarch. Aravir was among the Delune on the field of battle fighting all the way until the Battle of Dor Erlon. At the battle of Dor Erlon, Aravir was amongst those that Valia Perenor rallied. During the retreat the tiefling commander was located on a nearby hill, Aravir noticed and rallied the nearby troops to charge the position. The tiefling commander was rode down and trampled. This action led Aravir to be a minor hero at the battle.  Among the loot captured from the Battle of Dor Erlon was the suit of plate mail the tiefling commander wore, Aravir claimed the armor. 

Not long afterwards Tanta died. Aravir had experienced much death on the field of battle, he had never experienced the loss of family member. Aravir grieved for the loss of his mother, in a fit of drunkenness and anger he killed a fellow soldier. Before he could be caught he fled to the countryside.

Destiny works in strange ways, Aravir stopped at Lake Alharra. Upon the shores of the lake, Aravir had a vision. He saw dark clouds growing to the south upon the plains of Emerlyn, Valhedar, and the Azran Desert. Slowly but surely the clouds moved north towards the Kingsmarch. Upon reaching the Kingsmarch the dark clouds materialized into an army of humans, yuan-ti, demons, tieflings, and other monsters. On the other side of the field sat a golden light shining down upon an army of dwarves, elves, minotaurs, and humans. Beneath a banner stood a united Kingsmarch. Leading the army was Aravir. When Aravir awake he saw a fading female figure walking out into the lake. Aravir knew he was granted a vision by Alharra. 

A few hours later Aravir was captured and imprisoned. While in prison he told many of his vision. He was labeled a lunatic, a drunk, and others said he was making excuses for killing another man in cold blood. Finally before a closed audience Aravir told his vision to King Enir. The King was not impressed and was about to pass judgement on Aravir, when a disciple of Alharra stepped forward. She said that Alharra had spoken and chosen Aravir. Many wondered why Alharra had chosen Aravir, he was anything but faithful or worthy. The disciple explained Aravir could be the Kingsmarch greatest hero or its greatest enemy. But the fate of the Kingsmarch was to be made by the King of Deluin. With reluctance King Enir granted Aravir his freedom. After the meeting the disciple gave Aravir, a bastard sword named Soulforge, the disciple said the sword was touched by Alharra. 

Sir Aravir has a hatred of Tieflings, due to his history of fighting them. Sir Aravir would like to restore his families name, but he knows he will have to do something great to do that.

Appereance
Have a mix of Trueborn blood, Aravir stands over six feet tall. He has the Deluin trait of a well built frame and is quite muscular. He has bright green eyes and platnium blond hair. There is liitle doubt though that he heirs from a celestrial line. He skin has a slight metallic sheen to it. 

When dressed for battle he wears a suit of full plate mail that is made of a black metal. The armor has spike and gives quite a fearsome appearance. He likes to see the fear in the enemies eyes as he rides them down. He carries a long bastard sword in one hand and a shield in the other. [/sblock]

Isida after you look Sir Aravir over I will post him in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 15, 2006)

Tailspinner, Widowmaker, Starman, go ahead and put your PCs up in the RG.

doghead, which racial talents/transformations did you want more info on?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2006)

Any preference between my three concepts above (and maybe the renegade tiefling if two in the party + one NPC isn't too crazy).  As I said before, I will unfortunately need until Tuesday to get back to my DF books, but I can still build the rest of  the character before then pretty easily assuming I don't play a Shaman, Shaper, etc.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

Heya Isida, on recommendation from Rystil, I'm thinking about tossing my hat in.

Maybe a psion, with a very straight-faced and practical sort of view on things.  A craftsman who discovered an ability to alter matter, although looking through the powers list I'm having a hard time pointing out powers that would fit the concept well.  He'd be a human lowlander most likely.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

On second look, I've found exactly four non-discipline powers which fit the concept, one of them is Far Hand (which for a 1st level power is a pathetic choice), and it doesn't look like the concept I had in mind is going to work.  I'll figure something else out.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

It looks like we have a Rogue, a Fighter, a Wizard, and a Psychic Warrior.  If I make a Telepath, it looks like we need a divine caster.  I don't want to slow you guys by making a divine caster (though the Gnome concept could be a fun Shaman), though, since I don't have the class abilities on hand until Tuesday, but it would be even harder for Ferrix to make one.  Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## doghead (Jun 16, 2006)

So far we have:

Widowmaker: Sir Aravir, fighter and tank.
Tailspinner: Jillian, rogue and archery speciallist
Starman: Galanorthrim, Wizard.
RA: Teifling?

The orc barbarian seems a fairly solid fighter as is. Assuming that characters still get feats at 1st and 3rd, I'm thinking Weapon Prof (Bastard Sword) and Power Attack, and Weapon Speicalisation at 6th. 

The Teifling Psychic Warrior is more challenging (translation: I have no idea what I'm doing).  I've made a few minor adjustments to what I have so far.

[sblock=Teifling Psychic Warrior 5]Tiefling Psychic Warrior 5

Str [06] 14-2 > 12 (+1)
Dex [10] 16+2+1 > 19 (+4)
Con [06] 14-2+2 > 14 (+2)
Int [02] 10+2+2 > 14 (+2)
Wis [10] 16	> 16 (+3)
Cha [00] 08+2 > 10 (+0)

BAB +3.
Saves
* Fort +4+2
* Refl +1+4
* Will +1+3

Skills 3*4=12/3*3=9/4 25
* Autohypnosis	+11 [8 ranks, +3 Wis]
* Concentration +10 [8 ranks, +2 Con]
* Knowledge (Psionics) +10 [8 ranks, +2 Int]
* Ride +5 [1 ranks, +4 Dex]

Power Points 7+7
Max Power Level 2
Powers 5
* L1 Detect Psionics
* L1 Distract
* L1 Synesthete
* L2 Animal Affinity
* L2 Dissolving Weapon

Dodge, Weapon Finess.
Deep Impact, Psionic Meditation, Psionic Weapon, Narrow Mind.

Equipment
+1 Rapier (2320 gp), +1 Studded Leather (1175 gp), Ring of Protection (2,000 gp), Light Warhorse (500 gp), Outfit (100 gp), +1 Short Comp Bow (2,375 gp), ...[/sblock]

I think I will give the Teifling a go. 

Infernal Gift sounds interesting (hmm ... INfernal). As for Transformations, Natural Armour and Darkvision are two useful options. I also like the sound of Infernal Presence and Outsider. Isida, can you do me a _huge_ favour; just choose them for me. I would be most grateful.

thotd


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2006)

Gnome Shaman would be fun, and aptly suited to this crew Rystil.  With the wood elf and dawn elf, we'd have a nice little fey contingent going on.

Ferrix, psionics _tend_ to be more the domain of the yuan-ti, but that certainly doesn't mean that a few lowly humans couldn't have developed the powers.  Or did you have something else entirely in mind now that your power list didn't work out?


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 16, 2006)

RA - What exactly do you need? 

I can type up the Shaman class if you want. I can post it or email it to you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Gnome Shaman would be fun, and aptly suited to this crew Rystil.  With the wood elf and dawn elf, we'd have a nice little fey contingent going on.
> 
> Ferrix, psionics _tend_ to be more the domain of the yuan-ti, but that certainly doesn't mean that a few lowly humans couldn't have developed the powers.  Or did you have something else entirely in mind now that your power list didn't work out?



 Okay then.  I guess the party make-up has chosen my hand for the Gnome.  But without the books, I can't build her until Tuesday because I lack the class write-up.  Is that okay?


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

Looking at the racial traits for the yuanti I figured that, but it would have been an interesting character.

I can't seem to get that character concept off the ground at the moment, I should really go into development of some of the lacking areas of psionics and publish a PDF or something like that.

I can sort of continue along that line, I like the idea of an engineer type, but am wondering where to go with it.  Dwarf?  Class is still beyond me at the moment.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> RA - What exactly do you need?
> 
> I can type up the Shaman class if you want. I can post it or email it to you.



 Well, I don't have anything at all except vague memories that the Shaman class can heal if it needs to and is a neat match for my gnome who pines for the fey realms from whence she came   So anything could help


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 16, 2006)

I have the DF book in .pdf form. I will do what I can. Give me a few minutes.


----------



## doghead (Jun 16, 2006)

RA, Isida posted this for me earlier. Not sure if it helps.

[sblock=Dawnforged Material]Race and Class choices in Dawnforge:

RACES: 
Doppleganger 
Dwarf 
Elf, Dawn 
Elf, Ghost (AoL) 
Elf, Moon (AoL) 
Elf, Night 
Elf, Wood (AoL) 
Gnome 
Halfling 
Human, Highlander 
Human, Lowlander 
Human, Saltblood 
Human, Trueborn 
Lizardfolk 
Minotaur 
Ogre 
Orc 
Orc, Albino (Forest Wight) (AoL) 
Tiefling 
Yuan-ti, Thinblood 

CLASSES: 
Barbarian 
Bard 
Disciple - Dawnforge version of the Cleric. 
Fighter 
Monk 
Paladin
Psion 
Psychic Warrior 
Ranger 
Rogue 
Shaman - Dawnforge version of the Druid. 
Shaper - Sort of a Sorcerer style Cleric. 
Sorcerer 
Spirit Adept - Uses connection to the spirit to augment self. 
Wizard

Racial ability changes and racial advancement:

Each race advances like this:

Racial Level / Special
1 / Racial talent, Race traits
2 / Racial Transformation
3 / Racial talent, First ability increase
4 / Racial Transformation
5 / Racial talent, Second ability increase
6 / Racial Transformation
7 / Racial talent, Third ability increase
8 / Racial Transformation
9 / Racial talent, Forth ability increase
10 / Racial Transformation

Each ability increase is +2 to the appropriate ability and is different for each race as shown below.

Race / First level ability changes / Ability increases / Favored Class
Doppleganger / +2 Con, -2 Str / Dex, Cha, Int, Con / Rogue
Dwarf / +2 Con, -2 Dex / Con, Str, Con, Wis / Fighter
Elf, Dawn / +2 Dex, -2 Con / Int, Dex, Cha, Dex / Wizard
Elf, Night / +2 Dex, -2 Con / Int, Dex, Cha, Dex / Rogue
Gnome / +2 Wis, +2 Cha, -2 Str / Con, Wis, Cha, Wis / Shaman
Halfling / +2 Dex, +2 Cha, -2 Str, -2 Wis / Con, Cha, Dex, Cha / Bard
Human, Highlander / +2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Cha / Con, Dex, Wis, Dex / Barbarian
Human, Lowlander / +2 Any, -2 Any other / Con, Str, Wis, Con / Any
Human, Saltblood / +2 Dex, -2 Str / Con, Str, Dex, Con / Any
Human, Trueborn / +2 Wis, +2 Cha, -2 Dex / Con Wis, Cha, Str / Any
Lizardfolk / +2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Cha / Con, Wis, Dex, Str / Barbarian
Minotaur / +2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Wis / Str, Con, Str, Wis / Fighter
Ogre / +4 Str, -2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Cha / Con, Con, Str, Wis / Fighter or Barbarian
Orc / +2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Cha / Con, Wis, Str, Con / Barbarian
Tiefling / +2 Dex, +2 Int, +2 Cha, -2 Str, -2 Con / Con, Int, Str, Cha / Wizard
Yuan-ti, Thinblood / +2 Int, +2 Wis, -2 Str / Con, Wis, Int, Cha / Psion

RACES

DOPPLEGANGER
+2 Con, -2 Str
Medium
30 feet
Low-Light Vision
+4 Bluff
+4 Fort vs. poison and disease
Cultural Influence
Alternate Form
Restricted Skills (Decipher Script & Literacy)
Languages: Common, Doppleganger / Any (except secret languages)
Favored Class: Rogue

Racial Talents:
Alternate Form
Form Mastery
Deception
Improvised Equipment
Quick Form
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Monstrous Humanoid
Darkvision
Detect Thoughts
Unusual Physiology
Change Shape
Natural Armor
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


DWARF
+2 Con, -2 Str
Medium
20 feet
+2 Knowledge (engineering), Craft (relating to machines)
Low-Light Vision
+1 AB with axes & hammers
Stability
Weapon Familiarity
+4 dodge vs. giant type
Languages: Common, Dwarven / Anderlar, Clan Speech, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Stone-speak, Terran
Favored Class: Fighter

Racial Talents:
Divine Mastery
Craft Magic Arms and Armor I
Craft Magic Arms and Armor II
Giant Fighter
Identify Magic Arms and Armor
Sabotage
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Damage Reduction
Darkvision
Improved Climber
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


ELF, DAWN
+2 Dex, -2 Con
Medium
30 feet
Immunity to magic sleep spells & effects
+2 save vs. Enchantment spells & effects
Low-Light Vision
Weapon Familiarity
+1 AB with all longbows and shortbows
+1 Listen, Search, Spot
Spell Immunity
Languages: Common, Elven / Anderlar, Gnome, Sylvan
Favored Class: Wizard

Racial Talents:
Lesser Spellcasting I
Lesser Spellcasting II
Voice of the Woodlands
Woodland Fighting
Arcane Mastery
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Elfsight
Improved Spell Immunity
Wild Empathy
Ageless
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


ELF, NIGHT
+2 Dex, -2 Con
Medium
30 feet
Low-Light Vision
+2 save vs. spells & spell-like abilities
Spell Resistance
Languages: Common, Elven / Anderlar, Gnome, Sylvan, Abyssal (disciples of Lathail only)
Favored Class: Rogue

Racial Talents:
Arcane Mastery
Unusual Stealth
Spider's Bite
Shadow Jump
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Darkvision
Full Spell Resistance
Minor Spell Resistance
Moderate Spell Resistance
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


GNOME
+2 Wis, +2 Cha, -2 Str
Small
20 feet
Low-Light Vision
+2 Handle Animal
+2 Listen
Weapon Familiarity
Do not need to eat or drink
+1 AB with bludgeoning weapons (including slings)
Wild Empathy
Languages: Common, Gnome / Anderlar, Elven, Sylvan

Racial Talents:
Arcane Mastery
Divine Mastery
Fey Gift I
Fey Gift II
Potion Mastery I
Potion Mastery II
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Damage Reduction
Ghosting
Fading
Improved Fading
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


HALFLING
+2 Dex, +2 Cha, -2 Str, -2 Wis
Small
20 Feet
+2 Bluff, Perform, Sleight of Hand
1 extra feat at first level
+1 AB with all light weapons (including thrown weapons)
Weapon Familiarity
Languages: Common, Halfling / Anderlan, Clan Speech, King's Tongue, Goblin, Orc
Favored Class: Bard

Racial Talents:
Arcane Mastery
Fast Learner
Incredible Luck
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Animal Companion
Good First Impression
Quick Feet
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


HUMAN, HIGHLANDER
+2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Cha
Medium
30 feet
1 extra feat at first level
4 extra skill points at first level
+2 save vs. Will
Clan Honor Code
Languages: Common, Clan Speech / Anderlar, Giant, Goblin, Highland Runic, King's Tongue, Orc
Favored Class: Barbarian

Racial Talents:
Clan Favored Weapon
Fast Learner
Talent Feats
Voice of the Highlands

Racial Transformations:
Disciplined Mind
Fast Movement
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


HUMAN, LOWLANDER
+2 Any, -2 Any other
Medium
30 feet
1 extra feat at first level
4 extra skill points at first level
+2 Bluff, Diplomacy made to influence a transaction or trade
Languages: Common, Anderlar / Any, including Druidic (but not other secret languages)
Favored Class: Any

Racial Talents:
Arcane Mastery
Divine Mastery
Connected
Fast Learner
Group Fighter
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Fast Movement
Great Swimmer
Strength of Body, Mind, and Spirit
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


HUMAN, SALTBLOOD
+2 Dex, -2 Str
Medium
30 feet
1 extra feat at first level
4 extra skill points at first level
+4 Swim
+2 Use Rope
+1 AC when using a buckler (stacks with buckler shield bonus)
Bucklers do not impair swim ability
Languages: Common, Dorlian / Any (except secret languages)
Favored Class: Any

Racial Talents:
Fast Learner
Danger Sense
Ignore Pain
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Hold Breath
Damage Reduction
Natural Swimmer
Perfect Swimmer
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


HUMAN, TRUEBORN
+2 Wis, +2 Cha, -2 Dex
Medium
30 feet
1 extra feat at first level
4 extra skill points at first level
+2 Handle Animal, Ride with horses
Languages: Common, King's Tongue / Anderlar, Celestial, Clan Speech, Valhedrin
Favored Class: Any

Racial Talents:
Divine Mastery
Lesser Spellcasting I
Lesser Spellcasting II
Horse Shield
Natural Rider
Mounted Warrior
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Outsider
Aura of Good
Natural Armor
Spell Resistance
Angel Wings
Darkvision
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


LIZARDFOLK
+2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Cha
Medium
30 feet, swim 40 feet
+8 Swim to avoid hazards or perform special actions
Can always take 10 on Swim
Can use run action provided movement is in straight line while swimming
+2 Knowledge (nature) & Survival
+1 natural AC
Can hold breath three time Con score
Can never gain proficiency with Heavy Armor
Languages: Common, Draconic / Any (except secret)
Favored Class: Barbarian

Racial Talents:
Natural Weapon Mastery I
Natural Weapon Mastery II
Natural Weapon Mastery III
Primitive Weapon Mastery
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Breath Water
Natural Armor
Scent
Darkvision
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


MINOTAUR
+2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Dex, -2 int, -2 Wis
Medium
30 feet (when charging move 2.5 times base speed)
Low-Light Vision
+2 Spot
Natural Cunning
Languages: Common, Giant / Anderlar, Clan Speech, Dwarven, Goblin, Orc
Favored Class: Fighter

Racial Talents:
Gore
Powerful Charge
Robust
Second Wind
Stamina
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Monstrous Humanoid
Darkvision
Natural Armor
Large Size
Scent
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


OGRE
+4 Str, -2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Cha
Medium
40 feet
Low-Light Vision
Languages: Common, Giant / Anderlar, Clan Speech, Dwarven, Goblin, Orc
Favored Class: Fighter

Racial Talents:
Favored Weapons
Feat of Strength
Intellectual Curiosity
Keep the Distance
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Darkvision
Large Size
Giant
Natural Armor
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


ORC
+2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Cha
Medium
40 feet
Low-Light Vision
Cold Tolerance
+2 save vs. Fort
Languages: Common, Orc / Anderlar, Clan Speech, Dwarven, Giant, Goblin
Favored Class: Barbarian

Racial Talents:
Feat of Strength
The Bigger the Wound the Better
Orcish Rage
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Damage Reduction
Darkvision
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


TIEFLING
+2 Dex, +2 Int, +2 Cha, -2 Str, -2 Con
Medium
30 feet
+2 Bluff, Diplomacy
Low-Light Vision
Languages: Common, Valhedrin / Anderlar, Infernal, King's Tongue, Sothren
Favored Class: Wizard

Racial Talents:
Arcane Mastery
Infernal Gift I
Infernal Gift II
Demonic Familiar
Infernal Resistance
Talent Feats
Talent Skills

Racial Transformations:
Outsider
Fire Resistance
Darkvision
Infernal Presence
Natural Armor
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills


YUAN-TI, THINBLOOD
+2 int, +2 Wis, -2 Str
Medium
30 feet
+2 Diplomacy, Sense Motive
Low-Light Vision
Languages: Common, Yuan-ti / Abyssal, Draconic, Valhedrin
Favored Class: Psion

Racial Talents:
Bite Attack
Poison Bite
Lesser Psionics I
Lesser Psionics II
Psionic Mastery
Invisible Psionics
Talent Feats
Talent Skills
Identify Psionic Item
Craft Power Stone

Racial Transformations:
Darkvision
Natural Armor
Snake Form I
Snake Form II
Snake Form III
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills

CLASSES

DISCIPLE
HD: d8
BAB: As Cleric
Saves: As Cleric
Starting Gold: As Cleric
Weapons: Simple
Armor: All including shields except tower shield
Skills: 2 points - As Cleric minus Knowledge (history) plus Listen
Spells: As Druid (choose spells from the cleric list)
Special:
1. Divine spells, intercession 1/day
2. Innate spell (0-level)
3. Innate spell (1st)
4. Immortal gift
5. Innate spell (2nd)
7. Innate spell (3rd)
9. Innate spell (4th)
10. Intercession 2/day
11. Innate spell (5th)
13. Innate spell (6th)
15. Innate spell (7th)
17. Innate spell (8th)
19. Innate spell (9th)
20. Intercession 3/day

SHAMAN
HD: d8
BAB: As Druid
Saves: As Druid
Starting Gold: As Druid
Weapons: Simple
Armor: Light, medium, and shields
Skills: 4 points - As Druid
Spells: As Druid (choose spells from the druid list)
Special:
1. Divine spells, animal companion, nature sense, wild empathy
2. Craft spell fetish
3. Rituals of power I
4. Companion sight
5. Medium elemental form 1/day
6. Trackless step
7. Rituals of power II
8. Treant form 1/day
10. Huge elemental form 1/day
11. Second elemental type
12. Quickened rituals
13. Rituals of power III
14. Improved elemental form 1/day
15. Timeless body
16. Greater elemental form 1/day
17. Third elemental type
18. Rituals of power IV
20. Elder elemental form 1/day

SHAPER
HD: d8
BAB: As Cleric
Saves: As Sorcerer
Starting Gold: As Sorcerer
Weapons: Simple
Armor: Light, medium, and shields
Skills: 4 points - As Cleric minus Heal and Knowledge (history), plus Gather Information, Listen, and Search
Spells: As Sorcerer (choose spells from the cleric list)
Special:
1. Divine spells, divine focuses
2. First specialty, enlarge specialty spell
5. Second specialty
8. Empower specialty spell
10. Advanced divine focuses
11. Third specialty
14. Extend specialty spell
17. Maximize specialty spell
18. Fourth specialty

SPIRIT ADEPT
HD: d10
BAB: As Cleric
Saves: As Monk
Starting Gold: As Bard
Weapons: Simple and Martial
Armor: Light including shields except tower shield
Skills: 4 points - As Monk minus Concentration, Craft, Perform, Profession, and Sense Motive
Special:
1. Spirit sense I, spirit stength 2, 1 adept power
2. Evasion, spirit stength 4, 1 adept power
3. Spirit stength 6, 2 adept powers
4. Bonus feat, spirit stength 8, 2 adept powers
5. Feather fall, spirit stength 10, 3 adept powers
6. Spirit sense II, spirit stength 15, 3 adept powers
7. Wholeness of body, spirit stength 20, 4 adept powers
8. Bonus feat, spirit stength 25, 4 adept powers
9. Improved evasion, spirit stength 30, 5 adept powers
10. Spirit stength 35, 5 adept powers
11. Spirit sense III, spirit stength 45, 6 adept powers
12. Bonus feat, spirit stength 55, 6 adept powers
13. Spirit stength 65, 7 adept powers
14. Spirit stength 75, 7 adept powers
15. Spirit stength 85, 8 adept powers
16. Bonus feat, spirit stength 95, 8 adept powers
17. Spirit stength 105, 9 adept powers
18. Spirit stength 115, 9 adept powers
19. Spirit stength 125, 10 adept powers
20. Bonus feat, spirit stength 135, 10 adept powers

Spirit Strength is what the spirit adept uses to power his spirit powers. There are 10 spirit powers and each power has 3 ability levels. At every odd class level a spirit adept gains a new spirit ability. The spirit adept can use a power that he knows at any ability level, provided he is of the proper spirit adept level. The activation cost of a given power is shown in the following table:

Spirit Sense Level / Adept Power Activation Cost
1/1
2/5
3/10

The level powers and their level 1 abilities are as follows:
Improved Movement - +5 to Climb, Jump, or Swim checks
Smite Enemies - One attack deals +2d6 points of damage as a full round action
Burst of Speed - +20 feet add to movement for one minute
Evasive Action - +2 AC, +4 AC vs. AoO for one minute
Piercing Strike - Strike as a magic weapon for one minute
Purify Self - Slow poison or remove disease (self only)
Heighten Senses - +4 bonus to Listen and Spot for 10 minutes
True Vision - Sense Invisibility (reduces miss chance, can target within 15 feet)
Spirit Warrior - Detect undead and outsiders (those with no connect to the Spirit)
Extreme Focus - +4 to skill used under pressure[/sblock]

As you may have gathered, I'm somewhat over character generation at the moment. But if the party needs a divine caster, and no one really wants to play one, I'm happy to take it. Downside is, someone else would have to create the character though  

thotd


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> Infernal Gift sounds interesting (hmm ... INfernal). As for Transformations, Natural Armour and Darkvision are two useful options. I also like the sound of Infernal Presence and Outsider. Isida, can you do me a _huge_ favour; just choose them for me. I would be most grateful.
> 
> thotd



  Okiday...

Racial Talents:  Infernal gift (you choose one 0th level and one 1st level spell from the wizard's spell list.  You can cast each 1/day as a wizard of you character level), Infernal Resistance (+4 bonus on all saving throws against the spells, special abilities, and special attacks of evil outsiders), Talent Skills (you have a total talent bonus of +5 that may be distributed among the following skills: Craft (any), Diplomacy, Intimidate, Knowledge (any), Profession (any), and Speak Language.  A skill may receive no more than a +3 talent bonus from this ability).

Racial Transformations:  Infernal Presence (_fear_ effect 1/day against all enemies that can see you, DC 14+Cha mod), Darkvision 60 ft.

~~~~

Ferrix - Dwarves are fun, we like dwarves.  Dwarven... something.  Akashic?  Rogue?  Bard?  Ooo!  Disciple of an immortal of creation/building?  Anything trip your trigger?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

Hmmm...I'll build a skeleton of the Gnome Shaman along with a less-skeleton version of the Yuan-ti Telepath, and I may play the latter if Ferrix winds up as a Disciple of an immortal of creation/building, which can heal.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 16, 2006)

RA give me you email address. I have a word file for you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> RA give me you email address. I have a word file for you.



 Sure, thanks   Send it to %rystilarden% @ %hotmail.com% except with the %% or the blank spaces.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> RA give me you email address. I have a word file for you.



 Got it!  Much thanks


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 16, 2006)

No problem. Hope it helps. 

If you need something else let me know. I will see what I can do.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> No problem. Hope it helps.
> 
> If you need something else let me know. I will see what I can do.



 That should cover everything except the racial transformations and talents, which are probably minor enough that I can pick them up on Tuesday.  In the process of writing up Kharisa Vesper and Ssiran Zan'sil.  No points for figuring out which is the Gnome and which is the Yuan-ti


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

Ssiran mostly done.  Kharisa soon--As an aside, believe it or not, some of the best parts of his history arose due to the restriction on spending only 25% of the gold on one item (which I was initially cursing because I couldn't get anything that actually helps a Psion do psion-stuff).  See if you can figure out what I mean 

Ssiran Zan'sil
Male Yuan-ti Thinblood Telepath 5
Medium Humanoid
Alignment: Neutral Good
Patron Spirits: 
Region: Originally Zangala, Currently Ambria 

Height: 5' 6'' 
Weight: 135lbs 
Skin: Tan, sometimes barely hinting at Green 
Eyes: Yellow-Green
Age: 24

Str: 6 (-2) [0 points, -2 racial] 
Dex: 12 (+0) [4 points]
Con: 14 (+4) [6 points] 
Int: 21 (-2) [16 point, +2 racial, +1 stat raise] 
Wis: 14 (+1) [4 points, +2 racial] 
Cha: 14 (+3) [6 points] 

Racial Abilities:
+2 Int, +2 Wis, -2 Str, low light vision, +2 Diplomacy and Sense Motive.

Class Abilities:
37 PP / day
Powers Known-
1-Attraction, Charm, Inertial Armour, Mindlink, Telempathic Projection, Vigour
2-Concealing Amorpha, Suggestion, Swarm of Crystals
3-Body Adjustment, Dispel Psionics


Hit Dice: 5d4 + 10
HP: 26
AC: 16 [+3 Shield, +1 enhancement to Natural, +1 Deflection, +1 Dex] (AC 20 or higher with Inertial Armour)
Armor Check Penalty: 0
Init: +1 (+1 Dex)
Speed: 30ft 

Saves
Fortitude +4 [+1 base, +2 Con, +1 Cloak]
Reflex +3 [+1 base, +1 Dex, +1 Cloak]
Will +7 [+4 base, +2 Wis, +1 Cloak]

BAB: +2 
Melee Atk: +0 (melee weapon)

Ranged Atk: +3 (as per power)

Skills
Bluff +10
Concentration +10
Diplomacy +21
Knowledge (Arcana) +13
Knowledge (Nobility) +13
Listen +4
Psicraft +13
Sense Motive +12
Spot +4

Feats:
Overchannel (1st level)
Talented (Telepath 1)
Psicrystal Affinity [Friendly] (3rd level)
Alertness (Psicrystal)
Psionic Meditation(Telepath 5)

Languages: Common, Yuan-ti, Valhedrin, Sylvan, Draconic, Celestial, Abyssal

Equipment:
+1 Mithral Heavy Shield (2,020 gp)
+1 Ring of Protection (2,000 gp)
+1 Amulet of Natural Armour (2,000 gp)
+1 Cloak of Resistance (1,000 gp)
Handy Haversack (2,000 gp)

Current load: 12.5 lbs

Carrying Capacity light –  lbs or less, medium  –  lbs, heavy  –  lbs. Lift  lbs, Lift and Stagger lbs, Push/Drag  lbs

Money
0 gp

Appearance: Ssiran is slight and slender, with unusual yellow-green eyes and angular features.  He carries a gleaming shield of mithral silver with the symbol of a Trueborn noble family, and he sometimes looks upon the shield with equal parts pride, affection, and wistful nostalgia.  He keeps it meticulously, and foes who mar the shield incite his wrath.  

Personality: Ssiran is kind-hearted, generous, and particularly sympathetic to outcasts, but he is new to being so, and he sometimes has to meditate to sort out the new feelings coursing through him.  Evil beings who perform a great wrong to Ssiran or his friends, including damaging his shield, may yet rouse the wrathful ire bubbling within him, in which case he strikes for vengeance before he can stop himself. 

Background: Although his mind is among the keenest of his people, Ssiran's Yuan-ti blood is weak, even for a thinblood.  As such, he was constantly ostracised and tormented in Zangala, and his significant psionic achievements were ignored with racist disdain, even by his own family.  Dejected and pettily jealous and angry, Ssiran decided he would teach them all by setting out on his own, but the road to a new life was not kind to the young Yuan-ti.  Nearly slain by dark beasts along the way, Ssiran managed to reach civilised lands, only to be turned away by those who recognised his thick Zangalan accent and clothing, and the subtle hints of his yuan-ti heritage.  This stirred Ssiran's ire, and he was quick to add the humans of these new lands to his list of those against whom he would one day wreak vengeance.  

One day, Ssiran was being harassed by a militia of frightened villagers with torches and simple weapons, including stones that they threw at his exposed skin, raising nasty bruises, when a knight in shining armour descended into the midst, riding upon a beautiful horse of purest white.  Ssiran was sure that this newest opponent would spell his doom, and he prepared to take as many of the villagers with him as possible, when a startling thing happened--the knight brought down a shining shield of pure mithral silver and deflected the rocks being thrown at him.  Removing the helmet and calling out to the villagers to halt, the knight was revealed to be a stunningly beautiful Trueborn lady with kind blue eyes that seemed like gates to a celestial ocean.  She calmed down the villagers and then bade Ssiran ride with her in a commanding voice he could not refuse.  She introduced herself as Rayne Liore, a paladin and champion of virtue.  Ssiran shook his head and told her that she was a fool to save him from the villagers' stones, for he would one day have his vengeance upon them.  Didn't she know that he was yuan-ti.  She replied that while she recognised him for what he was, she could see that though his heart had grown callous from the hatred and suspicion of others planted within him since his youngest days in the Machiavellian world of Zangala, there was good within him that was seeking to express itself.  She told him that she believed in him.  He scoffed at her words--what foolishness the altruism she described!--but he allowed her to bring him to stay at an inn, since her company seemed to either dissuade the humans from attacking him or perhaps convince them that he was not a danger to them.  Finally able to mingle among humans, he immediately took this opportunity to learn more of their ways so he could fit in among them as if he weren't Yuan-ti at all, something with which his weak blood was finally an aid.   

But his peaceful travels with the charismatic Trueblood could not last forever.  In a ploy to cement the perceived threat of Ssiran's vengeance from afar, his own sister Lass'riza sent a dangerous pyrokineticist killer for hire to eliminate her brother in the foreign lands.  As the pyrokineticist crept upon the sleeping Ssiran, the young Telepath would surely have perished to the assassin's flames, but with a cry of alarm, Rayne bolted through the door and brought her shining shield to bear directly in the path of the flame, leaving both of them unscathed.  Handing him the shield she held, Rayne looked deeply into Ssiran's eyes and spoke two simple words "Ssiran, run!"  Such was the commanding voice in her words and her powerful presence, as well as the immediateness and fear of the moment, that Ssiran had already lept from the window and run a fair distance before he turned to look back for Rayne and realised that he had seen her charge towards the pyrokineticist with her lone sword glowing with holy light.  At that moment, the cold reptilian logic that held sway over Ssiran's mind snapped, as the full realisation of Rayne's sacrifice, her belief in him, sunk in.  His heart, a little-used organ in the past, twinged with some unknown feeling, and before he knew it, he had turned about and was running back towards the inn.  It was at that moment that the inn exploded into a roiling firestorm.  Uncharacteristic tears flowed from Ssiran's eyes, and he couldn't explain why, but he was overcome with a sense of loss.  He called out to alert the town of the fire and helped carry water to put it out with the energy of a much stronger man, but by the time it was safe to check amidst the smoldering ruins of the inn, there was no sign of Rayne or the pyrokineticist, not even recognisable bodies...only ashes.  

Ssiran meditated for a full week on the revelations of that fateful night, and he realised that he had discovered something pure and powerful, something that even the greatest masterminds of Zangala didn't understand.  He had discovered love, and he had begun to understand the meaning of altruism, of sacrifice for others.  And he decided that Rayne's sacrifice could not be in vain.  He devoted himself to a new goal to go along with his studies in psionics.  Instead of vengeance upon those who had wronged him, Ssiran decided that he must aid all those who are wrongfully ostracised, like he had been, especially those who did not have the chance Rayne gave him, helping them find a place to join society among friends and loved ones as best they can.  To that end, Ssiran first realised that he must successfully establish himself among the humans, which he did with startling ease now that he had perfected his ability to blend in.  Some day, he hopes all those in Ambria can live in peace, without hating their neighbours for being different.  When that day comes, perhaps he can turn his sight to a place where his new way of thinking is needed even more...Zangala...


----------



## doghead (Jun 16, 2006)

Getting there

[sblock=Hiitar]*Hiitar
Female Tiefling Psychic Warrior 5*
_Medium Humanoid_
*Alignment:* 
*Patron Spirits:* XX
*Region:* XX

*Height:* 6'0  
*Weight:* 160 lbs  
*Skin:* Dark  
*Eyes:* Black
*Age:* XX

*Str:* 12 (+1) [06 points, -2 racial]  
*Dex:* 19 (+4) [10 points, +2 racial, +1 level]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [06 points, -2 racial, +2 racial] 
*Int:* 14 (+2) [02 point, +2 racial, +2 racial]  
*Wis:* 16 (+3) [10 points] 
*Cha:* 12 (+1) [02 points, +2 racial] 

*Racial Abilities:*
Low-light vison, +2 Bluff and Diplomacy.  Racial Talents – Infernal Gift (Flare, True Strike, 1/day, cast as wizard at character level), Infernal Resistance (+4 bonus on all saving throws against the spells, special abilities, and special attacks of evil outsiders), Talent Skills (languages if possible).  Racial transformations – Darkvision 60ft., Infernal Presence (Fear effect 1/day against all enemies that can see you, DC 14+Cha mod).

*Class Abilities:* Proficient with all simple and martial weapons, with all types of armor (heavy, medium, and light), and with shields (except tower shields). Bonus Feats.

*Hit Dice:* 5d8+11
*HP:* 37
*AC:* 19 [+4 armour, +4 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 Dodge]
*Armor Check Penalty:* 0
*Arcane Spell Failure:* 15%
*Init:* +4 (+4 Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft. 

*Saves*
*Fortitude* +6 [+4 base, +1 Con]
*Reflex* +5 [+1 base, +4 Dex]
*Will* +4 [+1 base, +3 Wis]

*BAB:* +3
*Melee Atk:* +7 with light weapons
* +1 rapier +8 melee (1d6+2, 18-20x2)
* Dagger +7 melee (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*Ranged Atk:* +7
* +1 Short Comp Bow +8 range (1d6+1, x3, 70 ft.)
* Dagger +7 range (1d4+1, 19-20/x2, 10 ft.)

*Skills*
* Autohypnosis +11 [8 ranks, +3 Wis]
* Bluff +3 [0 ranks, +1 Cha, +2 racial]
* Concentration +10 [8 ranks, +2 Con]
* Diplomacy +3 [0 ranks, +1 Cha, +2 racial]
* Knowledge (Psionics) +10 [8 ranks, +2 Int]
* Ride +5 [1 ranks, +4 Dex]

*Feats:*
* Dodge
* Weapon Finesse
* Deep Impact
* Narrow Mind, 
* Psionic Meditation
* Psionic Weapon

*Languages:* Common, Infernal.

*Equipment:*
+1 Rapier (2320 gp), +1 Studded Leather (1175 gp), +1 Short Comp Bow (2375 gp), Two Cold Iron Daggers (30 gp), +1 Ring of Protection (2000 gp), Light Warhorse w/Millitary Saddle and gear (500 gp), Outfit (100 gp), 4 potions of CLW (200 gp), 

_Current load:_ XXX lbs, light load.

*Carrying Capacity* light – 43 lbs or less, medium 44 – 86 lbs, heavy 87 – 130 lbs.  Lift 130 lbs, Lift and Stagger 260 lbs, Push/Drag 680 lbs

*Money*
300 gp.

*Appearance:* Immaculately dressed and groomed.

*Personality:* Abrupt and impatient. Vain.

*Background:*  [/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Jun 16, 2006)

I posted my character in the RG, Isida. I did realize that I forgot to purchase a bow, so I did add that.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice to see this game up and running again. I'd be up for giving this a go again Isida, if you have any space left...seeing as I've had some time to read the book now.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2006)

unleashed, glad to have you.  And with that I'll stop active recruiting, but alt spots are always open.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks Isida. I'm working on a Lowlander Spirit Adept (was Monk, but Spirit Adept fits my concept better, now I think about it)...I'll try to get something up shortly.


----------



## doghead (Jun 16, 2006)

A couple of quick questions. Can I use the Talent feat to aquire new languages? Or are languages purchased with ranks like normal skills in Dawnforged?



			
				Isida said:
			
		

> Talent Skills (you have a total talent bonus of +5 that may be distributed among the following skills: Craft (any), Diplomacy, Intimidate, Knowledge (any), Profession (any), and *Speak Language*.




If I can purchase new languages, how would it work? And are Valhedrin / Anderlar (from the teifling languages entry) one language? Two different dialects?

What is the age range for a teifling?

And I think that that is it.

thotd


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

I think the / on Isida's quick cheatsheet is the separating point between the automatic language and the bonus languages.  Don't quote me on that, though


----------



## unleashed (Jun 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think the / on Isida's quick cheatsheet is the separating point between the automatic language and the bonus languages.  Don't quote me on that, though



You're right, I just checked.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> You're right, I just checked.



 Yeah, that's what I thought.  Oh, and my Yuan-ti's Int was too high for the list, so I took them all and then took a few others.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

Should have the Kharisa character sheet as finished as Ssiran is by the next time I have internet access, which will be sometimes between tonight and Sunday night.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2006)

Rystil, I actually think Tailspinner is responsible for that Dawnforge primer...

doghead, languages are bought with skill points as usual, and the talent bonus to skill points would let you learn new languages.  As for what languages there are, I'll post that later tonight.  

unleashed, lowlander spirit adapt sounds good!

Now, I have something I would like to run by you all.  People that have played with me before might note that I sometimes try out new rules varients in my PbP games.  I have one I'd like to try.  I kind of dislike the idea of a Common tongue that can express the full range of emotion and ideas as a regional tongue.  I understand its use, because there are some logistical difficulties in translating all the time.

However, I have an alternate solution.  The Common tongue would be purely a trade language, a few words modified by gestures, emphasis, and expression used to conduct business with foreigners.  I have a rather interesting handout I got from my dad (his DM used it in one of his games some time back), that would show how the Common tongue (called Trader on the handout) would be spoken.  Take a look and see if it's something you'd like to do.  If it seems like too much trouble, no problem, we can go with the Common language as a universal language as normal.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 16, 2006)

Isida I think the idea is great and would work.

My concern is that in everyday situations and battle other expressions and terms are going to be used. It would force the players to all pick one language or else no one will be able to communicate. 

Or Bob has to ask Joe to translate what Bill just said. I think there maybe a huge logistical problem.

I am interested to see what the others think.


----------



## Starman (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't mind trying it out, Isida. As Widowmaker mentioned, if we do use it, I think everybody in the party needs to try and find another 'common' language to speak. Translating with other people is one thing. Translating amongst party members would be a major pain.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2006)

doghead: automatic languages for tieflings are Common and Valhedrin.  bonus ones are Anderlar, Infernal, King's Tongue, and Sothren.

Languages in general:
Anderlar - languages of Anderland
King's Tongue - Language of the Kingsmarch, with local dialets for the various kingdoms
Clan Speech - Highlander tongue, has two written forms, the concentrated Highland Runic, and the everyday written Clan Speech.
Dwarven - the language of the dwarves.
Stone-speak - system of raps and taps used by miners to communicate, like Morse Code
Sylvan - language of nature, root of elf and gnome tonges
Elven - language used by dawn, moon, wood, and ghost elves.
Night-elven - used by night elves
Gnomish - used by gnomes
Valhedrin - official language of Valhedar Dominion, ponderous and complex language
Sothren - simpler language common in Dominion-controlled areas, used as a trade-tongue in Zangala.
Halfling - language of halflings
Yuan-ti - soft hissing language of yuan-ti.
Dorlian - language of the Sunset Reach and the saltblood people, also called Salt Speech

Giants, orcs, and goblins have their own tongues, with some dialects for the various sub-races.  Ogres speak Giant, in the dialect of their masters if they have them.  Other languages are per the PHB, with some variants of the celestial, infernal, and abyssal tongues for disciples (not enough to qualify for a different language, just enough for people to notice).  Lizardfolk have Draconic as their native tongue.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

Isida,

So, I'm looking at making an builder/engineer of sorts, however I'm having a bit of trouble picking an appropriate class.  Rogue would be good, but they lack the knowledge skills, and the sneak attack doesn't entirely fit.  Wizard would be interesting, but it's lacking physically a bit.  What are the divine classes like?

I'm definately going to go either with one of the human subraces or a dwarf.


----------



## Starman (Jun 16, 2006)

Ferrix, for divine casters, there is the disciple (cleric replacement), shaper (spontaneous cleric), spirit adept (monk replacement), and shaman (druid replacement). 

I think a dwarven disciple of Mordrin would be a good idea for a builder/engineer.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 17, 2006)

Aye, disciples can request intercessions from their immortals (not actual gods in game terms, but they call them that) directly, and get a few spells they can spontaneously cast (like a cleric with _cure_ spells, but one for each level and chosen by the disciple).  And they get a gift, a boon from their immortal, kind of like a domain power.  They only get 2 skill points per level, but a smart guy wouldn't have to worry about that...

Ferrix, I don't suppose you have Arcana Evolved, do you?  There's a class in there, the akashic, that is extremely adaptable, a rogue without the sneak attack and then some.  Take a look if you can and see what you think.

As for other classes... if you can find a varient class somewhere that trips your trigger, lemme know.  There's got to be a varient rogue in Dragon magazine somewhere or something.


----------



## doghead (Jun 17, 2006)

Re Common/Trader: I like the idea, although I'm not sure I understand how the system works exactly. I have thought about doing something similar, although your version looks much more elegant. So no objections here.

I'd like to put all the Talent Skills into Speak Language. I assume its two points for a language. If the talent bonus adds skill points, I assume max ranks still apply (so boosting Concentration, currently at Max ranks would be out, for example). So, 2 points each for King's Tongue and Sothren, with the last point into Profession (soldier).

and I thikn that that its it.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Jun 17, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Isida,
> 
> So, I'm looking at making an builder/engineer of sorts, however I'm having a bit of trouble picking an appropriate class.  Rogue would be good, but they lack the knowledge skills, and the sneak attack doesn't entirely fit.  Wizard would be interesting, but it's lacking physically a bit.  What are the divine classes like?
> 
> I'm definately going to go either with one of the human subraces or a dwarf.




This is why I dumped classes althogether.

An Expert? Actually, an Expert with bonus feats wouldn't be too bad. But probably not setting appropriate.

A Fighter with Able Learner would allow you access to the skills you want, and give you lots of feats to use, Skill Focus in particular. But it would still leave you with the problem of lower max ranks (I think). And you would still be battling the lower skill points as well.

I also tend to think that in fantasy settings magic would play a big role in significant construction. In which case wizards look like the most likely candidates, at least for the less hands on role of designer/supervisor.

Anyway, I'll shut up now.

thotd


----------



## unleashed (Jun 17, 2006)

Re: Common/Trader

Trader looks more like an example of what someone, who doesn't know the language of those around them, would try to do to make themselves understood. It doesn't seem passable as anything but the simplest trade language, which would be appropriate for two cultures just meeting, as it is far too unspecific to allow for more than simple hands-on trade in small amounts (i.e. whatever you can point out or hold at the moment).

Considering Common is already listed as a trade tongue within the setting, perhaps just restricting it to simple concepts such as trade and other things in everyday life would be better advised. If you really want to run with it though, go for it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 18, 2006)

> However, I have an alternate solution. The Common tongue would be purely a trade language, a few words modified by gestures, emphasis, and expression used to conduct business with foreigners. I have a rather interesting handout I got from my dad (his DM used it in one of his games some time back), that would show how the Common tongue (called Trader on the handout) would be spoken. Take a look and see if it's something you'd like to do. If it seems like too much trouble, no problem, we can go with the Common language as a universal language as normal.




Well, you may have seen my Spelljamming games, which do not have a common language, but I think this is a fun idea--it may even help explain why poor Ssiran was in trouble with those human commoners until he learned the local tongue.  If we do, though, I'll change around my characters' languages.

As for the list, I checked and you are right, it was Tailspinner's--doghead claimed it was from you


----------



## doghead (Jun 18, 2006)

Sorry about that Tailspinnner. And thanks for the material. I would have been all over the shop without it.

thotd


----------



## unleashed (Jun 18, 2006)

Okay, here goes...

[SBLOCK=Haedyn, Lowlander Spirit Adept 5]*Haedyn*
*Male Lowlander Spirit Adept 5*
_Medium Humanoid_
*Experience Points (required):* 11,000 (15,000 for 6th level)
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Patron Spirits:* None
*Region:* Kingsmarch

*Height:* 7’ 0”
*Weight:* 266 lbs
*Skin:* Fair
*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Black
*Age:* 22

*Strength* 22 (+6) [10 points, +4 racial, +1 level (4), +1 legendary]
*Dexterity* 16 (+3) [10 points]
*Constitution* 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 racial]
*Intelligence* 14 (+2) [6 point]
*Wisdom* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Charisma* 6 (-2) [0 points, -2 racial]

*Racial Abilities*
+4 Str, +2 Con, -2 Cha; Base land speed: 35 feet; 1 extra feat at 1st level; 4 extra skill points at 1st level; +2 racial bonus on all Bluff and Diplomacy checks made to influence a transaction or trade; Racial Talents (Fast Learner [Imtimidate, Survival]; Talent Feat [Track]; Talent Skills [Intimidate +3, Sense Motive +3]); Racial Transformations (Great Swimmer; Fast Movement)

*Class Abilities*
Proficient with all simple and martial weapons, light armor, and shields (except tower shields); Spirit Sense I; Spirit Strength (10); Adept Powers (Evasive Action, Piercing Strike, True Vision); Evasion; Spirit Adept bonus feats; Feather fall.

*Legendary Abilities*
Legend Points (1); 1st Circle of the Path of the Mighty (Intimidate)

*Hit Dice:* 5d10+15
*Hit Points:* 55
*Armour Class:* 19 (10 base, +3 Dex, +1 natural, +4 armour, +1 deflection) [touch 14, flat-footed 16]
*Armour Check Penalty:* 0
*Initiative:* +3 (+3 Dex)
*Speed:* 35ft 

*Saves*
Fortitude +8 [+4 base, +3 Con, +1 resistance]
Reflex +8 [+4 base, +3 Dex, +1 resistance]
Will +6 [+4 base, +1 Wis, +1 resistance]

*Base Attack Bonus/Grapple:* +3/+9

*Weapons*
+10 melee [1d12+9; 20/x3; slashing; masterwork greataxe]
+10 melee [1d10+9; 20/x3; bludgeoning; masterwork maul]
+9 melee [1d4+6; 19-20/x2; piercing; dagger]

+6 ranged [1d4+6; 20/x2; 50 feet; bludgeoning; sling]
+6 ranged [1d4+6; 19-20/x2; 10 feet; piercing; dagger]

*Skills (48 + 4 (1st) points; max ranks: 8)*
Balance +5 [0 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 synergy Tumble]
Bluff -2 or +0 (trade) [0 ranks (cc), -2 Cha, +2 racial (trade)]
Climb +10 [4 ranks, +6 Str]
Diplomacy +0 or +2 (trade) [0 ranks, -2 Cha, +2 synergy Sense Motive, +2 racial (trade)]
Escape Artist +7 [4 ranks, +3 Dex]
Hide +7 [4 ranks, +3 Dex]
Intimidate +9 [0 ranks, +6 Str, +3 talent]
Jump +13 [5 ranks, +6 Str, +2 synergy Tumble]
Listen +5 [4 ranks, +1 Wis]
Move Silently +7 [4 ranks, +3 Dex]
Profession (farmer) [4 ranks, +1 Wis]
Sense Motive +9 [5 ranks, +1 Wis, +3 talent]
Spot +5 [4 ranks, +1 Wis]
Survival +6 [5 ranks, +1 Wis]
Swim +10 [4 ranks, +6 Str]
Tumble +7 [5 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 synergy Jump]

*Feats*
Power Attack [1st level]
Cleave [lowlander bonus 1st level]
Dodge [3rd level]
Track [talent feat 3rd level]
Close-Quarters Fighting (CW) [spirit adept bonus 4th level]

*Languages*
Common, Anderlar, King’s Tongue, Valhedrin.

*Equipment*
Weight of Items Worn [50 lb / 58 lb (incl. clothes)]
+1 Mithril Chain Shirt [10 lb] {2,100 gp}
Masterwork Greataxe [12 lb] {320 gp}
Masterwork Maul [20 lb] (CW) {315 gp}
Dagger (2) [2 lb] {2 gp}
Sling [0 lb] {free}
Bullets, Sling (10) [5 lb] {1 sp}
Amulet of Natural Armour +1 [0 lb] {2,000 gp}
Cloak of Resistance +1 [1 lb] {1,000 gp}
Ring of Protection +1 [0 lb] {2,000 gp}
Explorer’s Outfit [8 lb] {free}

Backpack [2 lb / 61.5 lb (incl. backpack)] {2 gp}
-- Bedroll [5 lb] {1 sp}
-- Blanket, Winter [3 lb] {5 sp}
-- Everburning Torch [1 lb] {110 gp}
-- Mirror, Small Steel [0.5 lb] {10 gp}
-- Money, wrapped in an old cloth (500 gp) [10 lb]
-- Rations, Trail (10 days) [5 lb] {5 gp}
-- Rope, Hemp (50 ft.) [10 lb] {1 gp}
-- Sack (2) [1 lb] {2 sp}
-- Tent [20 lb] {10 gp}
-- Waterskin [4 lb] {1 gp}

Pouch, Belt [0.5 lb / 4.08 lb (incl. pouch)] {1gp}
-- Flint & Steel [0 lb] {1 gp}
-- Potion of cure light wounds (10) [0 lb] {500 gp}
-- Money (121 gp, 8 cp) [2.58 lb]
-- Whetstone [1 lb] {2 cp}

*Weight Carried:* 115.58 lb (light load)

*Carrying Capacity [22 Strength]*
*Light:* 173 lb. or less; *Medium:* 174-346 lb.; *Heavy:* 347-520 lb.;
*Lift (over head):* 520 lb.; *Lift (off ground):* 1,040 lb.; *Drag:* 2,600 lb.

*Money*
621 gp, 8 cp

*Appearance*
Haedyn is a massive lowlander, heavily muscled though still quite agile, he is quite an intimidating figure...especially when he uses his height of seven feet to full effect. He keeps his black hair cropped fairly short, so as to fit under his helmet, and sports a neatly trimmed doorknocker style beard. Intense coal-black eyes look out from a face dominated by a crooked nose, that has obviously been broken more than once, and a jagged scar running down his left cheek. When not dressed for battle, which is seldom it seems, he wears typical utilitarian clothing...mostly in dull earth tones.

When garbed for battle however Haedyn wears a mithril shirt, which gleams where you can see it through the stains of battle. Over his right shoulder rests the head of a greataxe, which shows little battle damage, though he holds the haft as if it is an extension of his arm. Hanging down his broad back, beside his pack, is a well crafted maul...while on his belt he carries several daggers, a sling, and a pouch of lead bullets.

*Personality*
Haedyn’s deep gravelly voice and considered way of speaking, makes most people think he is far less intelligent than he truly his is, which suits him well enough. Believing the strong should protect the weak, Haedyn won’t abide bullies, and will as a rule step in and use his size and intimidating presence to drive them off. His warlike exterior though belies the man inside, as behind it all he’s still a simple farmer at heart, though now the Spirit drives him to see what he can accomplish with his life.

*Background*
Haedyn grew up in Kingsmarch, farming with his family near the great city of Avennar. Joining the armies of the Kingsmarch as soon as he was able, to defend those less able than he against the tiefling legions, he soon found himself under the instruction of Othir. A lowlander like himself with a connection to the Spirit, the much older Othir took the young Haedyn under his wing, teaching him what it meant to be one with the divine essence, and showing him how to survive and even flourish.

Fighting side by side in the armies of the Kingsmarch, the pair were a terror to their enemies on the battlefield. Using their Spirit granted skills to great advantage, they often avoided what appeared to be certain death, though the day finally came when even their abilities weren’t enough to save them both. Saddened by the loss of his friend, Haedyn felt as if he could still hear Othir from time to time as he fought, and often would feel as if he were right there beside him, fighting together as they always had. After days like that, Haedyn would often think about what it would be like to return to farming and family, though he knows he cannot do so until he has done all that he is able to do...

*XP Log* (started with 11,000 xp)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Starman (Jun 18, 2006)

I forgot to take a legendary item, so I've been thinking about one. I think I will take a set of robes given to Galan by his father when he made his decision to leave Sildanyr. The robes are a deep blue slashed with black with small spots of white dotting the black. Galan's father did not say what was special about the robes, only that they had been in the family for a while and that they would help the young elf on his quest. Galan thanked his father and left the next day. He has worn the robes ever since.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 18, 2006)

So I've changed my focus to a Salt-blooded rogue swindler type


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 19, 2006)

Here's Kharisa:

Kharisa Vesper, Child of Itheria
Female Gnome Shaman 5
Small Humanoid
Alignment: Neutral Good
Patron Spirits: 
Region: Sildanyr 

Height: 3' 2'' 
Weight: 39lbs 
Skin: Light Creme 
Eyes: Magenta
Age: 51

Str: 6 (-2) [0 points, -2 racial] 
Dex: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Con: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Int: 12 (+1) [4 point] 
Wis: 19 (+4) [10 points, +2 racial, +1 stat raise] 
Cha: 18 (+4) [10 points, +2 racial] 

Racial Abilities:
+2 Cha, +2 Wis, -2 Str, low light vision, +2 Handle Animal and Listen, Weapon Familiarity, No need to eat or drink, +1 to hit with bludgeoning, Wild Empathy.

Class Abilities:
Animal Companion
Nature Sense
Wild Empathy +9
Craft Spell Fetish
Rituals of Power I
Companion Sight
Elemental Form (Medium)

Hit Dice: 5d8 + 10
HP: 42
AC: 22 [+1 Size, +2 Dex, +5 Armour, +3 Shield, +1 Deflection]
Armor Check Penalty: 0
Init: +2 (+1 Dex)
Speed: 20ft 

Saves
Fortitude +7 [+4 base, +2 Con, +1 Cloak]
Reflex +4[+1 base, +2 Dex, +1 Cloak]
Will +9 [+4 base, +4 Wis, +1 Cloak]

BAB: +3 
Melee Atk: +2 (melee weapon)

Ranged Atk: +6 (ranged weapon or spell)

*+1 to hit with bludgeoning

Skills:
Concentration +7
Diplomacy +12
Handle Animal +12
Knowledge(Nature) +6
Listen +14
Survival +14

Feats: 


Craft Spell Fetish [Shaman 2nd]
Natural Bond [3rd]

Languages: Common, Gnome, Sylvan

Equipment:
+1 Mithral Heavy Shield (2,020 gp)
+1 Mithral Chain Shirt (2,100 gp)
+1 Ring of Protection (2,000 gp)
+1 Cloak of Resistance (1,000 gp)



Current load: 12.5 lbs

Carrying Capacity light –  lbs or less, medium  –  lbs, heavy  –  lbs. Lift  lbs, Lift and Stagger lbs, Push/Drag  lbs

Money
1880 gp

Appearance: Kharisa is a slight gnomish lass with startlingly-bright magenta-coloured eyes that sometimes seem to stare past you and beyond the mortal realm into another plane of existence.  Her lips vacillate between a warm knowing smile hinting at the wisdom of the ancients and a wan half-smile full of wistful nostalgia.  

Personality: Kharisa is always quick to offer advice, wisdom, and aid for others in need.  People of many races recognise her distinctive magenta eyes as those of a mysterious benefactor who appeared from the wilds to aid them in their time of need.  She has many acquaintances among those who she has aided, but even amongst her own people, she has few friends or confidantes on whom she can rely.  Despite the fact that she always seems at ease among groups whenever she surfaces to deal with others, Kharisa spends a great deal of time alone, gazing at the beauty of a hidden waterfall or staring at the twinkling midnight sky above the rainbow cliffs amidst the mountains, pining for her lost home, the fey realm for which she longs.  She daydreams of Itheria and allows the eddying currents of fantasy carry her thoughts away from the inevitable horror of her people's exiles. 

Background: In truth, Kharisa goes wherever the spirits call her.  The enigmatic fey embodiments of nature remind her fondly of Itheria, and so she prefers the council of the spirits and her pet bear Callista to that of other humanoids.  Many times, the spirits of the wind have whispered to her a tale of a nearby settlement in grave danger from an attack by unnatural beasts, demonic Valhedar cults, and depraved worshippers of Lathail.  Kharisa rarely stays in one place at once, with the exception being a beautiful grove in Sildanyr that she believes to be one of the spots with the closest connection in the young world to lost Itheria.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2006)

unleashed, character looks good, to the Rogue's Gallery with him!

Rystil, I think Kharisa would be very useful, though I really really like Ssiran's background.  It's up to you, put your choice in the RG.

doghead, do you have background for Hiitar up yet?

Ferrix, saltbloods are fun, can't wait to see what you come up with!

Once we have all our characters, we can start!


----------



## doghead (Jun 19, 2006)

I thought I had but rather than go hunting for it ...

[sblock=Hiitar Vain]*Hiitar Vain
Male Tiefling Psychic Warrior 5*
_Medium Humanoid_
*Alignment:* Neutral.
*Patron Spirits:* XX
*Region:* XX

*Height:* 6'0  
*Weight:* 160 lb.  
*Skin:* Dark  
*Eyes:* Yellow
*Age:* XX

*Str:* 12 (+1) [06 points, -2 racial]  
*Dex:* 19 (+4) [10 points, +2 racial, +1 level]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [06 points, -2 racial, +2 racial] 
*Int:* 14 (+2) [02 point, +2 racial, +2 racial]  
*Wis:* 16 (+3) [10 points] 
*Cha:* 12 (+1) [02 points, +2 racial] 

*Racial Abilities:*
Low-light vision, +2 Bluff and Diplomacy.  Racial Talents – Infernal Gift (Flare, True Strike, 1/day, cast as wizard at character level), Infernal Resistance (+4 bonus on all saving throws against the spells, special abilities, and special attacks of evil outsiders), Talent Skills (languages if possible).  Racial transformations – Darkvision 60ft., Infernal Presence (Fear effect 1/day against all enemies that can see you, DC 14+Cha mod).

*Class Abilities:* Proficient with all simple and martial weapons, with all types of armor (heavy, medium, and light), and with shields (except tower shields). Bonus Feats.

*Hit Dice:* 5d8+11
*HP:* 37
*AC:* 19 [+4 armour, +4 Dex, +1 deflection, +1 Dodge]
*Armor Check Penalty:* 0
*Arcane Spell Failure:* 15%
*Init:* +4 (+4 Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft. 

*Saves*
*Fortitude* +6 [+4 base, +1 Con]
*Reflex* +5 [+1 base, +4 Dex]
*Will* +4 [+1 base, +3 Wis]

*BAB:* +3
*Melee Atk:* +7 with light weapons
* +1 rapier +8 melee (1d6+2, 18-20x2)
* Dagger +7 melee (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*Ranged Atk:* +7
* +1 Short Comp Bow +8 range (1d6+1, x3, 70 ft.)
* Dagger +7 range (1d4+1, 19-20/x2, 10 ft.)

*Skills*
* Autohypnosis +11 [8 ranks, +3 Wis]
* Bluff +3 [0 ranks, +1 Cha, +2 racial]
* Concentration +10 [8 ranks, +2 Con]
* Diplomacy +3 [0 ranks, +1 Cha, +2 racial]
* Knowledge (Psionics) +10 [8 ranks, +2 Int]
* Ride +5 [1 ranks, +4 Dex]

*Feats:*
* Dodge
* Weapon Finesse
* Deep Impact
* Narrow Mind, 
* Psionic Meditation
* Psionic Weapon

*Languages:* Common, Valhedrin, Infernal.
Speaks: Kings Tongue, Sothren.

*Equipment:*
+1 Rapier (2 lbs., 2320 gp), +1 Studded Leather (20 lbs., 1175 gp), +1 Short Comp Bow + 20 Arrows (5 lbs., 2375 gp), Two Cold Iron Daggers (2 lbs., 10 gp), +1 Ring of Protection (2000 gp), Light Warhorse w/Millitary Saddle and Gear (500 gp), Outfit (100 gp), 4 potions of CLW (200 gp), 

_Current load:_ 29 lbs, light load.

*Carrying Capacity* light – 43 lbs or less, medium 44 – 86 lbs, heavy 87 – 130 lbs.  Lift 130 lbs, Lift and Stagger 260 lbs, Push/Drag 680 lbs

*Money*
320 gp.

*Appearance:* Immaculately dressed and groomed, Hiitar's clothes are made of the finest materials, ornately worked. Hiitar himself is tall and lean, and moves with a dangerous grace. Hiitar could almost pass himself off as an elf, except for the eyes; yellow with a slitted pupil, they are the eyes of a cat, or a fiend.

*Personality:* Hiitar is abrupt and impatient, self centered and vain like most of his kind. But the cruelty, and the pleasure that most tieflings get from inflicting pain and suffering is alien to Hiitar. Hiitar can be proud and unbending. He would not spend his life pretending to be a 'good' tiefling while he lived in the Dominion. He will not hide his tiefling heritage now he lives in Kingsmarch.

*Background:* Hiitar joined in the Dominion forces when he came of age, hoping to get lost in the chaos of war. But the cruelty was even worse. Standing in the smoking ruins of a human village, surround by brutally butchered and tortured corpses, Hiitar realised he could no longer pretend. He fled. Eventually he ended up in Kingsmarch. He was immediately thrown into goal, for there is little love lost between the people of Kingsmarch and tieflings. There, naked and filthy, he was found by Darvekis Shadowbane. Slowly Darvekis came to see in Hiitar a fellow soul, and eventually the wizard took the young Hiitar Vain under his wing. Under the wizard's patronage, Hiitar grew into a capable soldier and after many years of service, Hiitar has earnt a small measure of trust from the people of Kingsmarch.[/sblock]

Appart from age, confirmation on languages (two points each?), and background approval, he is done I think.

thotd


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2006)

Ages for tieflings:  Base is 50, +4d6 if a Rogue.  Languages, let's say one-for-one (because I say so!).  And background is a go!  To the Rogue's Gallery with him!


----------



## doghead (Jun 19, 2006)

Hiitar is in the RG thread. I took four languages and one rank in Profession (Soldier). I don't know why, it just seemed to fit. Oh yeah, and age is 83. Hittar lost a couple of years in those gaols, and then had to spend even more earning the trust of the rulers of Kingmarch. That which he has.

thotd


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 19, 2006)

> Rystil, I think Kharisa would be very useful, though I really really like Ssiran's background. It's up to you, put your choice in the RG.




As usual, we see completely eye-to-eye.  In truth, while writing up the two characters, I discovered that I had fallen for Ssiran, but I'm afraid to leave the party without any healing.  I was going to say basically the same thing you did, but you beat me to it.  Apologies all around, but I think I'd have more fun playing Ssiran.  Is that okay? (and of course the follow-up to that is--without anyone who can even use a healing wand, do you think we're going to die horribly, Isida?)


----------



## doghead (Jun 19, 2006)

I've grown quite fond of Vain. But he's a bit of a mess in some ways (max-min'ed?). Some of divine spell casting classes that are pretty similar mechanically to the Psychic Warrior (d8 HD, average BAB, 2 skill ranks). Switching over wouldn't be a huge problem except for a couple of things; I want to keep the blades, and if I went Disciple, choosing a Deity that would cross over. I know nothing about the dawnforged pantheon, so have no idea as to whether this would be possible.

Just a thought.

thotd


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 19, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> I've grown quite fond of Vain. But he's a bit of a mess in some ways (max-min'ed?). Some of divine spell casting classes that are pretty similar mechanically to the Psychic Warrior (d8 HD, average BAB, 2 skill ranks). Switching over wouldn't be a huge problem except for a couple of things; I want to keep the blades, and if I went Disciple, choosing a Deity that would cross over. I know nothing about the dawnforged pantheon, so have no idea as to whether this would be possible.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> thotd



 The thing about immortals is that you can make them up--in the nascent world of Dawnforge, many new immortals have emerged recently and are just now learning how to use their nigh-deific powers.


----------



## doghead (Jun 19, 2006)

I would have enough difficulty just trying to pick one from a list at the mo'. Making one up is well beyond me at the moment.

thotd


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 19, 2006)

After getting my hands on a copy of the two books for a short period of time I've got most everything tacked up except Background.

Here is the Personality and Description for your pleasure.

*Description*
Slender with sharp features but most of all, a sharp nose, gives him a slightly weasel-like appearance.  His olive skin is curiously lighter than normal for a saltblood and no tattoos are visible upon his skin, a state he prefers so that he can’t be identified by such markings.  He carries two visible weapons, a large crossbow across his back and a rapier at his hip.  A crescent-shaped buckler is strapped to his right forearm.  A small haversack rests on his back.  The only adornment you can note are a carved ring of an exotic black and purple wood and a headband to hold his dark hair from his eyes.

*Personality*
Rhyder, or “Ebony” as his closest comrades call him, leads a life of adventure.  He views the world as a game, the swindling of merchants, the passing of trade and information, the delight of drinking, the revel of a brawl; all things are part of a game which he delights in coming out on top despite the odds.  As all saltbloods he enjoys a life on the edge, where risk and adventure are around every corner, wealth and prestige the common reward.

Occasionally, one can find him carving idly at a piece of wood.

Bad habits would include haggling to the penny for the fun of the game, drinking a bit too much when given the chance, carousing occasionally, conveniently going for walks or to check on the horses when boring tasks such as gathering the firewood or such would arise, going off to scout without telling anyone, and so on.  He would just say however, that none of these are bad, he just happens to know how to live well and get out of the mundane day-to-day that people are bound to.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 19, 2006)

Okay, I've pretty much finished all of Ssiran's non DF stuff, and it will be totally complete some time tomorrow.  Of note, he will swap in Anderlar and King's Tongue if we do the Common thing.  

As for a Legendary Item, I guess that the shield, though totally incongruous for a Telepath, is probably the perfect item, considering the way that he treats it with honour and considers it to symbolise his new path to protect the innocent, plus the memory of Rayne.  I just can't think of any powers for it to have that would really matter.  Maybe I would be better off with a legendary circlet that he received while training back in Zangala that was awakened to a more powerful psionic potential by the intense awakening that Ssiran experienced.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 19, 2006)

Could someone explain to me how the legendary items work?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2006)

You have an item, it gains experience like you do.  Then you can get a wizard to enchant it for you, but the item pays its own experience on a one-for-one basis, but at full cost, not at 1/25.  Say you have a sword that you've chosen to be your legendary item, and you want to make it a +2 sword.  A binder has to do the enchanting for you (provided you can't do it yourself), and you have to pay them a fee equal to half the base price (as well as the money for the raw materials needed, so you end up paying the full price).  However, the XP used is from the item's XP pool.  If this sword you have is to be a +2 sword, the item has to pay 8,000 XP (it has to pay the full price cost in XP).  You can get discounts on the XP if the item was created by you, if it belonged to a blood ancestor, been named for 100 years, features prominantly in a legend or ballad, was taken from a defeated enemy, or been used by the character for some time.  Each of these conditions has a specific percentage discount attached to it, and they all stack, up to a discount of 90%.  You can lower the gold piece cost of the item if you complete a specific quest to unlock its potential power.  

Clear as mud?


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 20, 2006)

Isida I am trying to figure out who all the players and characters are at this point. Can you post an update.

Thanx


----------



## doghead (Jun 20, 2006)

From what I can find we have the following. First three are from the RG thread.

Sir Aravir, Male Trueborn Fighter 5 (Widowmaker)
Galanorthrim Evanyrdor, Male Dawn elf Wizard (Life) 5 (Starman)
Hiitar Vain, Male Tiefling Psychic Warrior 5 (doghead)
Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept 5 (unleashed)
Jillian, Female Wood Elf Rogue 5 (Tailspinner)

siran Zan'sil, Male Yuan-ti Thinblood Telepath 5 (Ristal Arden)
 - or -
Kharisa Vesper, Child of Itheria, Female Gnome Shaman 5

Rhyder, Salt-blood Rogue type (Ferrix)


----------



## unleashed (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't know how you missed Haedyn in the RG, doghead, he's right before your character...plus he's quite a big fellow.  

Hmm, I forgot about the Legendary Item...for Haedyn it'll be his greataxe, which he's been wielding since he could afford to have it made.


----------



## doghead (Jun 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Don't know how you missed Haedyn in the RG, doghead, he's right before your character...plus he's quite a big fellow.




Whoa. Where did he come from. 

thotd

ps: where about in Victoria are you. Melbs?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 20, 2006)

Got my books.  Ssiran is updated and ready to go!  I noticed that some of the psionics material in DF is outdated due to being for 3.0 psionics, so I just didn't take the racial talents that either give powers that don't exist or give an ability that you can just do with Concentration checks now--basically, I just took lots and lots of psionic feats.

Any preferences on the Legendary Item?  Should we come up with Legendary Challenges to accomplish as well?

Since it's PbP, I won't have to worry about the fact that there aren't any Legendary Classes for a Psion (or even a divine caster for that matter, actually).  If we wind up advancing that far some day, I'll see if I can work on something really fast.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 21, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Since it's PbP, I won't have to worry about the fact that there aren't any Legendary Classes for a Psion (or even a divine caster for that matter, actually).  If we wind up advancing that far some day, I'll see if I can work on something really fast.



And there's nothing solely for or even mostly devoted to the Path of the Mighty either...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 21, 2006)

Maybe I'll make some for Mighty and/or psionics/divine magic...  Because that would be cool.  Anyways, yeah...

Tailspinner, Ferrix, I think we're just waiting on your two characters.

Please explicitly label your chosen legendary item as such, and I shall attempt to find an appropriate quest to unlock its abilities (if you list me some powers you want it to have).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 21, 2006)

> Please explicitly label your chosen legendary item as such, and I shall attempt to find an appropriate quest to unlock its abilities (if you list me some powers you want it to have).




For Ssiran's legendary item either the shield (I don't really have any abilities I care about though), which is an heirloom of Rayne's passed down by her family, so it qualifies for at least 20% for being named 100 years, 15% for using it three levels, 20% if he can discover its use in a legend or ballad, and maybe another 20% for coming from a fallen ally? (since blood relative is 10% and fallen enemy is 30%)

OR The Soul of the Mind, an ancient Zangalan talisman passed down by his mother to him, supposedly possessed of great dormant power from many years ago, used by their forebears to increase their psionic power and an object of desire for his murderous sister.  It currently has no powers, but it qualifies for 30% blood relative, 20% 100 years named, 20% features in legend, 25% for using all five levels, capped at 90%.  Looking for it to gain the power of my all-time favourite item--Torque of Power Preservation.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 21, 2006)

Here he is, unfinished background and some minor stuff to touch up.

[sblock]*Rhydar “Ebony” of the Isles*
_Saltblood Akashic 2/Rogue 3_

*Age:* 23
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 5 ft. 10 in.
*Weight:* 145 lb.
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Black
*Skin:* Olive

*STR:* 10 [--] (2 points)
*DEX:* 20 [+5] (10 points, +2 race, +1 level, +1 legend)
*CON:* 14 [+2] (4 points, +2 race)
*INT:* 16 [+3] (10 points)
*WIS:* 12 [+1] (4 points)
*CHA:* 14 [+2] (6 points)

*Hit Dice:* 5d6 + 10
*HP:* 36
*Armor Class:* 23 (10 base + 5 Dex + 5 Armor + 3 Buckler)
*Initiative:* +5
*BAB:* +3
- *Melee:* +8
- *Ranged:* +8

*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +3 (1 Base + 2 Con)
*REFL:* +8 (3 Base + 5 Dex )
*WILL:* +5 (4 Base + 1 Wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Bonus Feat_
- _Bonus Skill Points_
- _+4 racial bonus on Swim checks_
- _+2 racial bonus on Use Rope checks_
- _+1 circ. bonus to AC when using a buckler_
- _Clever_
- _Enterprising_
- _Agile_
- _Transformation Skills (Tumble +2, Balance +2, Jump +2)_
- _Sneak Attack +2d6_
- _Trapfinding_
- _Evasion_
- _Trap Sense +1_
- _Skill Memory +2 (1/day)_
- _Perfect Recall_

*Legendary Path:* Path of the Swift (Circle 1)

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Two-Weapon Fighting_
- _Improved Unarmed Strike_
3rd Level
- _Weapon Finesse_

*Skills:* 
Diplomacy +14 (8 ranks, +2 Cha, +4 Syn)
Bluff +10 (8 ranks, +2 Cha)
Disguise +20 (6 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Syn, +10 unnamed)
Intimidate +12 (5 ranks, +5 Dex, +2 Syn)
Gather Information +8 (6 ranks, +2 Cha)
Sense Motive +9 (8 ranks, +1 Wis)
Tumble +14 (5 ranks, +5 Dex, +2 Syn, +2 Tran)
Balance +14 (5 ranks, +5 Dex, +2 Syn, +2 Tran)
Jump +14 (5 ranks, +5 Dex, +2 Syn, +2 Tran)
Profession (sailor) +2 (1 rank, +1 Wis)
Craft (carpentry) +6 (1 rank, +3 Int, +2 equip)
Survival +2 (1 rank, +1 Wis)
Spot +5 (4 ranks, +1 Wis)
Listen +5 (4 ranks, +1 Wis)
Sleight of Hand +10 (3 ranks, +5 Dex, +2 Syn)
Hide +8 (3 ranks, +5 Dex)
Move Silently +8 (3 ranks, +5 Dex)
Search +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int)
Disable Device +9 (4 ranks, +3 Int, +2 equip)
Open Locks +10 (3 ranks, +5 Dex, +2 equip)
Climb +10 (3 ranks, +5 Dex, +2 equip)
Knowledge (local) +7 (1 rank, +6 Int)
Knowledge (geography) +7 (1 rank, +6 Int)
Knowledge (history) +7 (1 rank, +6 Int)
Knowledge (nobility) +7 (1 rank, +6 Int)
Knowledge (engineering) +7 (1 rank, +6 Int)
Knowledge (nature) +7 (1 rank, +6 Int)

*Languages:*
- _Common, Dorlian, King’s Tongue, Sothren, Velhedrin_

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*
-Mithril Shirt +1 (+5 AC, Max Dex 6) _Description_ (2100gp, 10lb)
-MW Darkwood Buckler +1 (+3 AC) _Description_ (1205gp, 2.5lb)

*Melee weapons*
-MW Rapier +9 (1d6, 18-20/x2) _Description_ (320gp, 2lb)
-Daggers (3) +8 (1d4, 19-20/x2) (6gp, 3lb)
-Unarmed +8 (1d4, 20/x2)

*Ranged weapons*
-MW Heavy Crossbow +8 (1d10, 19-20/x2, 120 ft.) (350gp, 8lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-Hat of Disguise (1800gp, 1lb)
-Handy Haversack (2000gp, 4lb)
-Wildwood Ring (item of Legend)

*Potions or Psionic Tattoos*
-Type (gp)

*Wands, Staffs or Dorjes*
-Type (XX/50chg) (gp, 1oz)

*Scrolls or Power Stones*
-Type (gp)

*Mundane equipment*
-Explorer’s Outfit (-gp, -lb)
-Sashling (10gp, 1lb)
-Masterwork Thieves Tools (100gp, 2lb)
-Masterwork Artisan’s Tools (55gp, 5lb)
-Climber’s Kit (80gp, 5lb)
-Listening Cone (20gp, 1lb)
-Fingerblades (20gp)
-Glass Cutter (2gp, 1lb)
-Collapsible Grappling Hook (3gp, 2lb)
-Superior Hacksaw x2 (40gp, 2lb)
-Jeweler’s Loupe (20gp)
-Small Magnet (10gp, 1lb)
-Periscope (20gp, 2lb)
-Quiver Scabbard (10gp, 2lb)
-Folding Saw (2gp, 2lb)
-Silent Shoes (10gp, 1lb)
-Spider Poles (35gp, 8lb)
-Roll of Twine (1sp)
-Bolts (50) (5gp, 5lb)
-Caltrops (5) (5gp, 10lb)
-Small Steel Mirror (10gp, .5lb)
-Silk Rope (100ft) (20gp, 10lb)
-Trail Rations (10) (5gp, 10lb)
-Waterskin (2) (2gp, 8lb)
-Everburning Torch (110gp, 1lb)

Weight Carried: 25.5lb (78.5lb in haversack)
Remaining money: 629gp 9sp

*Description*
Slender with sharp features but most of all, a sharp nose, gives him a slightly weasel-like appearance.  His olive skin is curiously lighter than normal for a saltblood and no tattoos are visible upon his skin, a state he prefers so that he can’t be identified by such markings.  He carries two visible weapons, a large crossbow across his back and a rapier at his hip.  A triangular buckler is strapped to his right forearm.  A small haversack rests on his back.  The only adornment you can note are a carved ring of an exotic black and purple wood and a headband to hold his dark hair from his eyes.

*Personality*
Rhyder, or “Ebony” as his closest comrades call him, leads a life of adventure.  He views the world as a game, the swindling of merchants, the passing of trade and information, the delight of drinking, the revel of a brawl; all things are part of a game which he delights in coming out on top despite the odds.  As all saltbloods he enjoys a life on the edge, where risk and adventure are around every corner, wealth and prestige the common reward.

Occasionally, one can find him carving idly at a piece of wood.

Bad habits would include haggling to the penny for the fun of the game, drinking a bit too much when given the chance, carousing occasionally, conveniently going for walks or to check on the horses when boring tasks such as gathering the firewood or such would arise, going off to scout without telling anyone, and so on.  He would just say however, that none of these are bad, he just happens to know how to live well and get out of the mundane day-to-day that people are bound to.

*Background*

[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 21, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Please explicitly label your chosen legendary item as such, and I shall attempt to find an appropriate quest to unlock its abilities (if you list me some powers you want it to have).



Okay Haedyn's item is labelled and highlighted in his character sheet. I think I'll reconsider the history of the weapon though, and I'll get back to you with powers when I think the entire weapon over.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 21, 2006)

Okay, seems that didn't take too long...hope you like it.

Masterwork Greataxe [12 lb] {320 gp} (Riva, The Blades of Oblivion, Darkness’ End; legendary item). Proposed Powers: Holy (+2), Speed (+3), and some magical enhancement...I’d stick Vorpal on too, but that’d be epic.  

_Carried into battle by his family on the side of the Kingmarch for two centuries or more, Riva has been handed down from father to son for untold generations. Hardly a scratch is to be seen on the bright twin blades or the lustrous black wood of the haft, though the greataxe must have seen much battle over that time. None now living know how their family came by the mighty axe, but it has always served them well..._

So that should be: belonged to a blood ancestor (-30%), named for at least 100 years (-20%), and Haedyn has wielded it since leaving home (-25%). If you’d like to add anything else Isida, feel free.


----------



## doghead (Jun 21, 2006)

_Everything he owned was taken from him when Vain was captured. 2 years after being released into the care of Darvekis (some 5 years after being captured) Hiitar was given permission to carry a weapon. He chose a daggar. A year later he was allowed to join the fighting at the border. He added a short sword and some old leather armour. Darvekis gave him a Ring of Protection as a parting gift. For seven years, on and off, Hiitar fought against the forces of the Dominion. He did well for himself, taking a magical rapier from a teifling, some enchanted studded leather armour from a night-elf. He doesn't know who they were, or anything about the items. Hiitar doesn't really care. Now they are his. Their story starts now._

Hey Isida. Do I have to nominate a legendary item now? Or can I just see how things go for a bit. Or even just leave it all up to you?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 22, 2006)

You can hold off on selecting your legendary item if you wish.  You get to choose one every five levels (1-5, 6-10, etc), so if you have more than one in mind don't worry too much.

Ferrix, I think we're just waiting on you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> You can hold off on selecting your legendary item if you wish.  You get to choose one every five levels (1-5, 6-10, etc), so if you have more than one in mind don't worry too much.
> 
> Ferrix, I think we're just waiting on you.



 Ferrix seems to have most of the character done in post 164.  You probably already know that, but just making sure


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2006)

> You can hold off on selecting your legendary item if you wish. You get to choose one every five levels (1-5, 6-10, etc), so if you have more than one in mind don't worry too much.




Oh, and for this, won't they not gain XP until we select them, though?  Anyways, the Talisman would have about 10,001 XP by now (got it just before level 2), and the Shield would have 6,500 (got it while working on level 3) depending on which was selected as legendary.


----------



## doghead (Jun 23, 2006)

_Hiitar isn't really interested in things like Legendary items. His time in prison changed things for Hiitar. He left almost everything behind when he fled, and they took away what he had left when he was captured. Over time, he found it strangely liberating to have nothing. He survived. When he was eventually released from gaol, he made no effort to reclaim his old possessions.

While he is vain and takes great pride in his appearance and presentation, he has nothing invested in his possessions. They are just tools. Some are better than others at doing the job. His rapier is better than a mundane one. But if a better one came along, he would take the new one. 
_
Isida, I'm happy to forgo the Legendary Item selection. Feel free to do something with it if you wish. I remember in another game of yours you would select some of the magical items characters had. I liked that approach.

How common is defection? Is it so rare that the names and reputations of those who have done so is likely to be commono knowledge? It sounds like we may be heading into Dominion territory and I was woondering how difficult it would be for defectors to move through the Dominion without being recognised.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Jun 24, 2006)

I been doing some fiddling with Hiitar. Partly because I had some time, partly because he is illegal (Deep Impact required BAB+5). I also think I had one too many feats.

First I tried a straight Fighter 5. Maxed out Dex, dropped Wis, switched L4 stat increase to Str. The dex and bab increase added +3 to his to hit, making it +12 with the rapier. With maxed Power Attack, he has +7/1d6+7 with the rapier. Next level I would probably take Weapon Specialisation (+2 dam)

[sblock=Fighter 5]
Str: 13 (+1) [06 points, -2 racial, +1 level] 
Dex: 20 (+5) [16 points, +2 racial]
Con: 14 (+2) [06 points, -2 racial, +2 racial] 
Int: 14 (+2) [02 point, +2 racial, +2 racial] 
Wis: 12 (+1) [04 points] 
Cha: 12 (+1) [02 points, +2 racial] 

HD 5d10+10 (hp 40)
BAB +5
Fort +4
Refl +1
Will +1

--- Feats ---
Level 1	- Weapon Finesse.
Fighter 1 - Weapon Focus (Rapier).
Fighter 2 - Dodge.
Level 3 - Quick Draw.
Fighter 4 - Power Attack.

+1 Rapier +12 melee (1d6+2, 18-20/x2).
* with Power Attack (5) Rapier +7 melee (1d6+7).[/sblock]

I also looked at a 'healing' build Psychic Warrior, using Body Adjustment (1d12 heal), Empathic Transfer (2d10 dam/heal), and Rapid Metabolism (doubles Con bonus to natural healing). Works much better if somsone has the Heal skill (I don't think anyone has.) Not ideal, but workable if we have plenty of potions perhaps. Unfortunately, he would lose Animal Affinity 

Thoughts?

thotd


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

Ouch!  That healing build will tax poor Hiitar's PP like crazy.  The Fighter could work too.  You may want to pick Fighter4 / something else 1, though.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 24, 2006)

Hmm...  Or... lemme think doghead.

Rystil, you only get XP on one item so far, because you're only 5th level.  If you want to say you took the shield for your first item, and your talisman second (or the other way around), that's fine, because I anticipate you guys going up several levels during the course of this adventure.

As for defectors from the Dominion, they're probably known, but not by everyone.  So if a defector were to take some basic precautions to disguise himself and draw no attention to himself, he may be able to move in Dominion territory.  He would do well to be very cautious though.

Ok doghead, I've had time to think.  Swashbuckler might not be a bad class for Hiitar, or straight fighter might work too.  Hexblade would also be appropriate, if you like.

I just wanted to see Ferrix's background before starting, if at all possible.  However, I think we can do a little roleplaying while we're waiting on that.  Linkage: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2907064#post2907064


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh right, absolutely only one is legendary.  I was just thinkign out loud how much each would have if I chose that one to be the one.  I guess I'll choose the talisman because I can't think of a good idea for powers for the shield, other than the ever-so-boring increasing enhancement bonus.  Now he just has to overcome the challenge and maybe he can get a Torc of Power Preservation


----------



## doghead (Jun 24, 2006)

I posted the fighter build in the Rules Forum for some input. Someone mentioned the Swashbuckler, but it wasn't on the list of classes. Nor do I have the class details for it, or the hexblade. I do like the sound of Hexblade. Very cool. But with the Fighter and Psychic Warrior, I can do most of the leg work myself. I figure I have annoyed everyone enough as it is.

I always figured Hiitar would be burning pp. Animal Affinity, augmented for +4 dex, +4 str would be 8 pp a pop. But what the hell, you get them back in the morning. Body adjustment (3 pp) and Empathic Transfer (3 pp) isn't so bad.

The Fighter is pretty cool. There is something reasuringly about simple bonuses. No messing around with manifesting and regaining focus. I did think about Fighter/Something, but then you start sheding bab and hp, and have to start getting back into MAD territory.

So, combat PsyWar, healing PsyWar, or Fighter. The background pretty much remains the same, so I'm easy with whichever one.

thotd


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> I posted the fighter build in the Rules Forum for some input. Someone mentioned the Swashbuckler, but it wasn't on the list of classes. Nor do I have the class details for it, or the hexblade. I do like the sound of Hexblade. Very cool. But with the Fighter and Psychic Warrior, I can do most of the leg work myself. I figure I have annoyed everyone enough as it is.
> 
> I always figured Hiitar would be burning pp. Animal Affinity, augmented for +4 dex, +4 str would be 8 pp a pop. But what the hell, you get them back in the morning. Body adjustment (3 pp) and Empathic Transfer (3 pp) isn't so bad.
> 
> ...



 Try Swashbuckler3/Fighter2.  Swashbuckler gives the same Hit Dice, saves, and BAB as Fighter (so you get 3d10, +3 Fort, +3 BAB for the Swa levels).  You get 4 + Int skills instead of 2, with Balance, Bluff, Climb, Craft, Diplo, Esc Artist, Jump, Profession, Sense Motive, Swim, Tumble, and Use Rope as skills.  You get Weapon Finesse for free at level 1, you get a +1 competence bonus to Reflex saves at level 2, and you get to add your Int bonus to damage when using Weapon Finesse at level 3.  Yummy!


----------



## doghead (Jun 24, 2006)

OK. I'll stick him through the machine and see what comes out.

Thanks.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Jun 24, 2006)

I did a little stat shuffle to improve his Int bonus (now +3). That gives him a base damage of +5 with his rapier, boostable to +10 with PA. I think I might switch his Infernal Gift spells to Message and Alarm. Two good soldiering spells I think. He has one more feat, I was thinking Iron Will. 

[sblock=Swashbuckler 3 / Fighter 2]Swashbuckler 3 / Fighter 2

*Str:* 13 (+1) [06 points, -2 racial, +1 L4]  
*Dex:* 20 (+5) [16 points, +2 racial]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [06 points, -2 racial, +2 L3 racial] 
*Int:* 16 (+3) [04 point, +2 racial, +2 L5 racial]  
*Wis:* 10 (+0) [02 points] 
*Cha:* 12 (+1) [02 points, +2 racial] 

HD 5d10+10
BAB +3/+2
Fort +3/+3/+1 +6
Refl +1/+0/+5 +6
Will +1/+0/+0 +1

FEATS & Abilities
* L1 - Weapon Focus (Rapier)
* S1 - Weapon Finesse
* S2 - +1 Reflex bonus
* S3 - +3 Int bonus to damage
* L3 - Quick Draw
* F1 - Power Attack
* F2 - ???

Skills (4+2)*4 + (4+2)*2 + (2+2) + (2+3) = whatever
* Bluff +9 [6 ranks, +1 cha, +2 racial]
* Diplomacy +9 [6 ranks, +1 cha, +2 racial]
* Escape Artist +11 [6 ranks, +5 dex]
* Profession (soldier) +7 [6 ranks, 1 talent rank]
* Sense motive +6 [6 ranks]
* Use Rope +11 [6 ranks, +5 dex]
* Craft (weapon-smith) +9 [6 ranks, +1 int]
* Ride +8 [3 ranks, +5 dex]


+1 Rapier +12 melee (1d6+5, 18-20/x2).
* with Power Attack (5) Rapier +7 melee (1d6+10)
Dagger +10 melee (1d4+5, 19-20x2)[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 24, 2006)

doghead, looks good to me, and Iron Will is fine.

I'll think on a magic item for you if you like.


----------



## doghead (Jun 24, 2006)

Great. I'll update the RG thread tomorrow. I'm happy enough to leave any legendary stuff in your hands. Use it as a plot device, whatever you want.

BTW, I get the feeling that Hiitar is going to be quite an abrasive character at times. I apologise in advance to everyone. My characters sometimes can be quite willful.

A couple of quick clarifications. What are the main races of the Dominion? Teifling, night-elf?, Yuan-ti? anything else? I assume that they have their fair share of humans as well. How about in the Kingsmarch?

thotd


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted by doghead
> A couple of quick clarifications. What are the main races of the Dominion? Teifling, night-elf?, Yuan-ti? anything else? I assume that they have their fair share of humans as well. How about in the Kingsmarch?




From the Dawnforge Campaing Setting. 

"Only about one-fifth of the people of the Dominion are Tieflings, that number has increased over the centuries. The human population accounts for almost half, with the remainder a mixture of various races - of which halflings are the most numerous. Even some yuan-ti make their homes in Dominion lands, though they are mistrusted more than any others."

The Kingsmarch is a little more difficult. It says dwarves and giants sometimes form settlements of the foothills of the Stromfell Mountains. The rest of the population is human. Although there are five nations each is unique in physical characterstics. (I assume Trueborn and Lowlanders)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

> BTW, I get the feeling that Hiitar is going to be quite an abrasive character at times. I apologise in advance to everyone. My characters sometimes can be quite willful.




Come on, you're GMing Zaeryl Alant.  You know I can do that too


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 24, 2006)

Isida - Do any of the characters know each other, either by reputation or personally?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Isida - Do any of the characters know each other, either by reputation or personally?



 It seems as if we have been gathered here by reputation, so we don't know each other yet (at least it isn't in my history).  Ssiran has built a reputation for heroic acts and protecting the innocents and those who are ostracised as a Trueborn by the name of Raynard Liore, so Aravir will have heard of him by that name if at all.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2006)

We can say we all know of each other by reputation at least, and if a few of you want to say you've worked together before or even are friends, be my guest.  The stories you've all heard of the others paint them as true heroes fighting against the Dominion on behalf of the Kingsmarch, so you can put a little trust in that at least, even if you may have some issues with the people themselves.

doghead, the tieflings mostly rule over all the other humans/halflings with an iron rod.  They're fiend-summoning, fiend-blooded, clever, and cruel.  Though they make up the minority of the population of the Valhedar Dominion, they are the leaders and upper crust.  When someone from the Kingsmarch thinks of someone from the Dominion, they think of one of the tiefling legionaires, bravos, or diabolists, rather than the downtrodden humans and halflings that make up the backbone of their slave-based culture.  

Yeah, the Dominion has a bad rep, they're the people everyone loves to hate.


----------



## doghead (Jun 25, 2006)

Hiitar updated. The changed Int gave him an extra language. So I added King'sTongue to the bonus languages (does the speaks/writes distinction exist in Dawnforged?), and added Halfling and Elven to the speaks section. The Halfling replaced KingsTongue, and Elven was a left over Talent skill point I didn't use for his regualar skills in this build. Previously it was put into Prof (soldier).

I think that that is it.

thotd


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> Hiitar updated. The changed Int gave him an extra language. So I added King'sTongue to the bonus languages (does the speaks/writes distinction exist in Dawnforged?), and added Halfling and Elven to the speaks section. The Halfling replaced KingsTongue, and Elven was a left over Talent skill point I didn't use for his regualar skills in this build. Previously it was put into Prof (soldier).
> 
> I think that that is it.
> 
> thotd



 doghead--I think you forgot to upgrade the Hit Dice to d10s.  I noticed this because you had fewer hit points than Ssiran   I think you still will have barely more, though, even though he has d4 Hit Dice and you have d10 and we have the same Con.  The secret is a healthy diet, good exercise, and Psionic Body coupled with lots of Psionic Feats


----------



## doghead (Jun 25, 2006)

And no smoking and drinking, go to bed early, and avoid sleeping on damp ground.

Thanks RA. Max first and 5/6 after that I assume.

BTW, I assume that the infernal summoning pits of d02oom are fairly deep in Dominion territory?

thotd


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> And no smoking and drinking, go to bed early, and avoid sleeping on damp ground.
> 
> Thanks RA. Max first and 5/6 after that I assume.
> 
> ...



 Actually, I was thinking the same thing, so I had Ssiran ask IC


----------



## unleashed (Jun 25, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> Thanks RA. Max first and 5/6 after that I assume.



Actually it's 75% max. after 1st level, so it's 8/7/8/7 as Isida said to round up if necessary.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Actually it's 75% max. after 1st level, so it's 8/7/8/7 as Isida said to round up if necessary.



_That_ explains why I had more HP.  It seemed weird


----------



## doghead (Jun 25, 2006)

Doghead drops the ball again.

*sigh* Off to the RG thread again. Still, its better than having overestimated HP's and having to change them down.

IC, we are waiting for Ferrix and Tailspinner, right?

So, who knows who? Hiitar has spent most of time on the front. The way I see it, he has been involved in a more covert style dirty war against the Dominion - inflitration, assination, kidnapping, ambushing of supply lines, hit and run attacks, capturing of intelligence. I kind of figure that most of the other characters wouldn't be fighting this way. 

thotd


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah, Ssiran has never gone on an offensive against the Dominion before.  He defends people who can't protect themselves, though.  However, he does have an active crusade pushing for the acceptance of others who are ostracised by society, so he might have met Hiitar in that capacity, since nobody is ostracised more in the Kingsmarch than Tieflings.


----------



## doghead (Jun 25, 2006)

Hiitar spent three years in goal and some five with Darvekis. It would be possible. Lets mak it so. Ssiran could probably have had been a friend of Darvekis, and met Hiitar that way. I don't think they would be friends though. Aquaintencess through a mutal fiend?

What are legendary Paths?

thotd


----------



## unleashed (Jun 25, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> So, who knows who? Hiitar has spent most of time on the front. The way I see it, he has been involved in a more covert style dirty war against the Dominion - inflitration, assination, kidnapping, ambushing of supply lines, hit and run attacks, capturing of intelligence. I kind of figure that most of the other characters wouldn't be fighting this way.



Haedyn has been fighting at the front as well, but probably not in most of those ways...though he has some covert abilities and can track somewhat. So ambushing supply lines, hit and run attacks, etc. would be within his ability.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> Hiitar spent three years in goal and some five with Darvekis. It would be possible. Lets mak it so. Ssiran could probably have had been a friend of Darvekis, and met Hiitar that way. I don't think they would be friends though. Aquaintencess through a mutal fiend?
> 
> What are legendary Paths?
> 
> thotd



 Legendary Paths are something you should absolutely definitely take if you can.  If you have 18 in any one ability score that is your favourite, get 1st Circle in that path (it's free!) and you get a +1 legendary bonus to it and can perform a great feat of derring-do once a day (+20 to a skill roll with that check), plus you can make a skill from a small list use that stat instead of the normal stat.

Sounds good for Ssiran knowing Hiitar.  Remember that Hiitar would know Ssiran as Raynard Liore, Trueborn Champion of the Oppressed


----------



## unleashed (Jun 25, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> Doghead drops the ball again.
> 
> *sigh* Off to the RG thread again. Still, its better than having overestimated HP's and having to change them down.



Well your hp are right now, but you have +8 instead of +10 (for Con) on your HD line.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 25, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Legendary Paths are something you should absolutely definitely take if you can.  If you have 18 in any one ability score that is your favourite, get 1st Circle in that path (it's free!) and you get a +1 legendary bonus to it and can perform a great feat of derring-do once a day (+20 to a skill roll with that check), plus you can make a skill from a small list use that stat instead of the normal stat.



Yay, 8 point turnaround for Cha skills to Str, and the gap is only going to widen.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yay, 8 point turnaround for Cha skills to Str, and the gap is only going to widen.



 Yeah.  Diplomacy based on Strength makes no sense (except maybe for Armstrong from Full Metal Alchemist), but I find it an awesome way to allow Intimidate based on Strength.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 25, 2006)

Sir Aravir is of the Royal House of Deluin, but that has never stopped him from fighting to protect the Kingsmarch. While he doesn't have the skills to perform behind the lines actions. He is mounted and may have helped in supply line ambushes and hit and run raids. 

He may have met some of the others in such a capacity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Sir Aravir is of the Royal House of Deluin, but that has never stopped him from fighting to protect the Kingsmarch. While he doesn't have the skills to perform behind the lines actions. He is mounted and may have helped in supply line ambushes and hit and run raids.
> 
> He may have met some of the others in such a capacity.



 If he didn't spend all his time on the lines, Aravir may have met Ssiran as Raynard in a different capacity, as the two would walk among similar circles of Trueborn while not out to battle.


----------



## doghead (Jun 25, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Haedyn has been fighting at the front as well, but probably not in most of those ways...though he has some covert abilities and can track somewhat. So ambushing supply lines, hit and run attacks, etc. would be within his *ability*.




I imagine that the other stuff would be also. Haedyn just wouldn't stoop to doing it. 

I don't know how long the border is, but it could be possible for them to know each other by sight. What do you think? Hiitar is not the type to despise or hold in contempt those more noble than himself. Indeed, he fled to the Kingsmarch because it was ruled by men more noble than himself. So long as they don't get all rightious on him, Hiitar would have willingly fought alongside such people. Not sure how Haedyn would view Hiitar though.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Jun 25, 2006)

HP bonus is 8 because Hiitar's con went up at L3. So +1/+1/+2/+2/+2.

Hiitar has maxed Dex, but my character-fu ki is all used up.

I read Full Metal Alchemist sitting outside a cafe in Shibuya on a hot June afternoon. I had quit my job and had time on my hands. I go through a few manga that month.


----------



## doghead (Jun 25, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> ... While he doesn't have the skills to perform behind the lines actions.




Hiitar doesn't either really. No Hide, Mv Silently or Survival. The irritations of the class skill lists. So he obviously wasn't the scout/point person. But his dex would probably be enough to allow him to manage.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> HP bonus is 8 because Hiitar's con went up at L3. So +1/+1/+2/+2/+2.
> 
> Hiitar has maxed Dex, but my character-fu ki is all used up.
> 
> I read Full Metal Alchemist sitting outside a cafe in Shibuya on a hot June afternoon. I had quit my job and had time on my hands. I go through a few manga that month.



 Nope, Con bonus is retroactive.  You get +2 to HP at all levels 

Don't worry--here's what to do:  Somewhere on the character sheet write "Path of the Swift 1st Circle".  Then raise your Dex by one more.  Then pick Climb, Intimidate, Jump, Perform, or Swim and it can use Dex now.  Yay, you're done!

Not sure if Armstrong does this in the manga too since I've only seen the anime, but in the show, he often flexes his muscles and says ridiculous things like "How can anyone with muscles like these possibly be a traitor to the state"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 25, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah.  Diplomacy based on Strength makes no sense (except maybe for Armstrong from Full Metal Alchemist), but I find it an awesome way to allow Intimidate based on Strength.



Well it's probably because his strength is legendary, that people focus on that as a powerful reason to be friendly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well it's probably because his strength is legendary, that people focus on that as a powerful reason to be friendly.



 So when two diplomats go to the table to discuss where to place the borderline between two kingdoms in disputed territory, the 24 Charisma character who can sway masses with his mere words and has a legendarily powerful personality loses out to the Int 4 Charisma 4 Ogre with 40 Strength and Path of the Mighty?


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

I have determined I must find this book so I can sign up as an alternate


----------



## doghead (Jun 25, 2006)

OK, Path added. I somehow lost his Fighter skills in the re-write, so added those as well. HP bonus changed. Its funny what rules can remain under the radar. I don't tend to add stat increases to con much, obviously.



			
				RA said:
			
		

> So when two diplomats go to the table to discuss where to place the borderline between two kingdoms in disputed territory, the 24 Charisma character who can sway masses with his mere words and has a legendarily powerful personality loses out to the *Int 4 Charisma 4 Ogre with 40 Strength* and Path of the Mighty?




Would you argue with this guy?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> OK, Path added. I somehow lost his Fighter skills in the re-write, so added those as well. HP bonus changed. Its funny what rules can remain under the radar. I don't tend to add stat increases to con much, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you argue with this guy?



 No worries 

As for the ogre, I might not argue with him, but if I didn't that would clearly be an Intimidate, not Diplomacy.  I would totally be cool with him using Intimidate to oppose me and using Path of the Mighty to make it use Strength


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I have determined I must find this book so I can sign up as an alternate



 doghead and Ferrix don't have it either, Bront   I'll help you make an alt.  Go back a few pages to find the list of races, and find one that looks cool.  I can gmail or trillian you the details of any abilities. 

And for the record, it is 2 books, not just one


----------



## unleashed (Jun 25, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So when two diplomats go to the table to discuss where to place the borderline between two kingdoms in disputed territory, the 24 Charisma character who can sway masses with his mere words and has a legendarily powerful personality loses out to the Int 4 Charisma 4 Ogre with 40 Strength and Path of the Mighty?



Yep, as if he doesn't agree with the Ogre, the Ogre rips his head off.


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

Which 2?  And I'll probably take you up on that.


----------



## doghead (Jun 25, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for the ogre, I might not argue with him, but if I didn't that would clearly be an Intimidate, not Diplomacy.  I would totally be cool with him using Intimidate to oppose me and using Path of the Mighty to make it use Strength




This is true. One is hardly likely to go away feeling more friendly towards the ogre as a result, which is the result of a successful Dipl check.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yep, as if he doesn't agree with the Ogre, the Ogre rips his head off.



 Bah, that's Intimidate I say!


----------



## doghead (Jun 25, 2006)

Bront, 

Tailspinner's character/race primer can be found in this post. 

thotd


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Which 2?  And I'll probably take you up on that.



 They are Dawnforge Crucible of Legend (the main big hardback) and Age of Legend (a little softback full of crunch goodies for each race and some new ones besides).  Both excellent books from FFG.  Isn't FFG having a sale, or is that over?  If they are still having a clearance sale, you may be able to get these for a really great price (like $5 each).  

Sure, let me know--and hey, if you make a healing character, maybe we could plead until the healer gets to come along too (no healing == )


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

I didn't see them on sale, but I'll check.  E-mail sent


----------



## unleashed (Jun 25, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, that's Intimidate I say!



No, that's the Ogre using an Intimidate check to aid his Diplomacy check.  Anyway that charisma guy sucks, as the Ogre only gains +6 strength from his racial stuff, and probably hasn't taken Diplomacy.  

Anyway to get back to the original question, it's his legendary feats of strength which make people respect him and ask for his opinion. Which is where the change from Cha to Str in Diplomacy comes into play, as the words of a legend carry weight.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> No, that's the Ogre using an Intimidate check to aid his Diplomacy check.  Anyway that charisma guy sucks, as the Ogre only gains +6 strength from his racial stuff, and probably hasn't taken Diplomacy.
> 
> Anyway to get back to the original question, it's his legendary feats of strength which make people respect him and ask for his opinion. Which is where the change from Cha to Str in Diplomacy comes into play, as the words of a legend carry weight.



 What if the other guy has Path of the Persuasive, though?  He actually is legendary at persuading people, not smashing things.  They can both use the +20, so that cancels out.


----------



## doghead (Jun 25, 2006)

_Kill the ogre and take his stuff._

Us old school-gamers never had this problem in our day.

thotd


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> _Kill the ogre and take his stuff._
> 
> Us old school-gamers never had this problem in our day.
> 
> thotd



 If you try that, the ogre probably wins   40 Strength == Owwie!


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you try that, the ogre probably wins   40 Strength == Owwie!



There's strength in numbers 

I'm looking at either a Halfling Sorcerer, or a Trueblood Shaper or Disciple.  Working with RA, so will have something formitive posted at some point for an alt


----------



## doghead (Jun 25, 2006)

I bet his will save suxxors though. Charm person? Command?

Anyway, us old school-gamers always had +5 Holy Vorpal Bane of All Things swords. Life was good.

thotd


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> I bet his will save suxxors though. Charm person? Command?
> 
> Anyway, us old school-gamers always had +5 Holy Vorpal Bane of All Things swords. Life was good.
> 
> thotd



My 1st Ed thief had a +6 Defending shortsword.  He was fun till his soul got sucked by a 9 lives stealer (which was disintigrated by one of the party wizards at the next action, and we never met again)


----------



## unleashed (Jun 25, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What if the other guy has Path of the Persuasive, though?  He actually is legendary at persuading people, not smashing things.  They can both use the +20, so that cancels out.



Well to start, your initial comparison was severely flawed, as if the Ogre had a 40 Str, the charasmatic guy, could have had a 38 Cha if he was say Trueborn for example and concentrating on being persuasive. The point though is the character is legendary, it doesn't really matter for what, but people respect them enough because of that to listen when they speak. Really I don't know why Diplomacy isn't in each legendary skill group for that reason, but I guess they wanted some diversity.

Anyway, each path has a strange skill connection or two...likely on purpose. Mighty (Diplomacy), Swift (Intimidate), Unyielding (Survival--when related to tracking), Learned (Climb, Hide), Wise (Hide, Tumble), Persuasive (Concentration, Heal).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well to start, your initial comparison was severely flawed, as if the Ogre had a 40 Str, the charasmatic guy, could have had a 38 Cha if he was say Trueborn for example and concentrating on being persuasive. The point though is the character is legendary, it doesn't really matter for what, but people respect them enough because of that to listen when they speak. Really I don't know why Diplomacy isn't in each legendary skill group for that reason, but I guess they wanted some diversity.
> 
> Anyway, each path has a strange skill connection or two...likely on purpose. Mighty (Diplomacy), Swift (Intimidate), Unyielding (Survival--when related to tracking), Learned (Climb, Hide), Wise (Hide, Tumble), Persuasive (Concentration, Heal).



 What if it was just a regular Hill Giant that started with that much Strength?  Or an Ogre from the MM who got good rolls 


But yeah, some of those other skills are funky.  I admit it   Concentration in Charisma is not one of them though.  Undead already use this.


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They are Dawnforge Crucible of Legend (the main big hardback) and Age of Legend (a little softback full of crunch goodies for each race and some new ones besides).  Both excellent books from FFG.  Isn't FFG having a sale, or is that over?  If they are still having a clearance sale, you may be able to get these for a really great price (like $5 each).
> 
> Sure, let me know--and hey, if you make a healing character, maybe we could plead until the healer gets to come along too (no healing == )



The sale seems to be over


----------



## unleashed (Jun 25, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What if it was just a regular Hill Giant that started with that much Strength?  Or an Ogre from the MM who got good rolls



Well as a general rule I wouldn't imagine they'd have access to a legendary path, but I understand where you're coming from. Of course the legendary ability skill changes are no worse than feats like Force of Personality.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But yeah, some of those other skills are funky.  I admit it   Concentration in Charisma is not one of them though.  Undead already use this.



I'll give you that one...though I've always felt it's a bit of a stretch to have undead use Charisma, when Wisdom is a far more appropriate ability.


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I'll give you that one...though I've always felt it's a bit of a stretch to have undead use Charisma, when Wisdom is a far more appropriate ability.



Those Zombies have killer wisdom scores too! 

I think I have a Shaper in the works, he's looking fun 

Anyone know if the Life domain is simply a typo for Healing?  Or is it something else?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well as a general rule I wouldn't imagine they'd have access to a legendary path, but I understand where you're coming from. Of course the legendary ability skill changes are no worse than feats like Force of Personality.
> 
> I'll give you that one...though I've always felt it's a bit of a stretch to have undead use Charisma, when Wisdom is a far more appropriate ability.



 I've always thought Force of Personality makes sense--heck Charisma makes a lot more sense for a Will save than Wisdom does based on the new definitions for what both stats represent (Charisma == force of personality, while Wisdom is perception and levelheadedness).  As for Concentration, I can definitely see how that could be Wisdom based on ability to focus, like Autohypnosis.


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've always thought Force of Personality makes sense--heck Charisma makes a lot more sense for a Will save than Wisdom does based on the new definitions for what both stats represent (Charisma == force of personality, while Wisdom is perception and levelheadedness).  As for Concentration, I can definitely see how that could be Wisdom based on ability to focus, like Autohypnosis.



That would make Charisma less of a dump stat (and wisdom more of one) if it was always used for Will Saves.

Of course, I have a tendancy to dump Con, so who am I to talk?


----------



## unleashed (Jun 25, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> I imagine that the other stuff would be also. Haedyn just wouldn't stoop to doing it.
> 
> I don't know how long the border is, but it could be possible for them to know each other by sight. What do you think? Hiitar is not the type to despise or hold in contempt those more noble than himself. Indeed, he fled to the Kingsmarch because it was ruled by men more noble than himself. So long as they don't get all rightious on him, Hiitar would have willingly fought alongside such people. Not sure how Haedyn would view Hiitar though.
> 
> thotd



You’re probably right that Haedyn has the skills for it, considering Hiitar’s skill list, but he’d have a good deal of trouble blending in for any of the more subtle work amongst tieflings. He’s more of a straight up fighter though, leaving deception for lesser men others.  

If Hiitar is fighting for the Kingsmarch, he’d be okay in Haedyn’s eyes...Haedyn is more concerned with defeating foes of the Kingsmarch, than any particular race.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> That would make Charisma less of a dump stat (and wisdom more of one) if it was always used for Will Saves.
> 
> Of course, I have a tendancy to dump Con, so who am I to talk?



 Dumping Con is highly hazardous to your health


----------



## unleashed (Jun 25, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've always thought Force of Personality makes sense--heck Charisma makes a lot more sense for a Will save than Wisdom does based on the new definitions for what both stats represent (Charisma == force of personality, while Wisdom is perception and levelheadedness).  As for Concentration, I can definitely see how that could be Wisdom based on ability to focus, like Autohypnosis.



Yeah, I don't have a problem with Force of Personality myself...I was just saying the legendary skill changes aren't much different from a rules point of view. Well, wisdom is also listed as willpower, at least in my PH, but what they probably should have done with saves, was have Str or Con for Fortitude saves, Dex or Int for Reflex saves, and Wis or Cha for Will saves.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 25, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> That would make Charisma less of a dump stat (and wisdom more of one) if it was always used for Will Saves.
> 
> Of course, I have a tendancy to dump Con, so who am I to talk?



I don't usually use any particular stat as a dump stat, it all depends on the character.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2006)

In my opinion Bront, Life is a typo for Healing.  And the Fortune's Favor feat I'll say is a feat that grants you +1 to all saving throws.


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

Cool.  Looks like I'm on fire.  (Fire and Sun specialist looked like a fun concept, Defense and Elemental focus)

Should be a fun character, and I hope to have her up soon (I keep envisioning a her, so it works).  Still need to sort out the odd racial stuff.  I assume humans get the +1 skill point per level?  Or only bonus 4 at 1st?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  Looks like I'm on fire.  (Fire and Sun specialist looked like a fun concept, Defense and Elemental focus)
> 
> Should be a fun character, and I hope to have her up soon (I keep envisioning a her, so it works).  Still need to sort out the odd racial stuff.  I assume humans get the +1 skill point per level?  Or only bonus 4 at 1st?



 Yup, they get a feat and skills like normal humans, and +2 to Handle Animal and Ride.  Plus all the other stuff of course (stat mods, Talents, Transformations)


----------



## unleashed (Jun 26, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, they get a feat and skills like normal humans, and +2 to Handle Animal and Ride.  Plus all the other stuff of course (stat mods, Talents, Transformations)



If the human races get the normal +1 skill point per level (as well as the 4 at 1st), I need to add more points to my skills...I didn't see it anywhere though, but I could have missed it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> If the human races get the normal +1 skill point per level (as well as the 4 at 1st), I need to add more points to my skills...I didn't see it anywhere though, but I could have missed it.



 Okay, I actually don't see it either, but I'm willing to bet it is a typo or omission.  I mean, they're humans, right?  The book has some awesome flavour, but it is riddled with typos and omissions on the crunch (Life domain is one, and then there's a class that is supposed to take half of its spells from domains, but they forgot to say you were allowed to take spells from domains  )  Possibly the worst part is that it is fully 3.5 compatible except that they accidentally used 3.0 Psionics, which renders much of the Yuan-ti crunch unusable


----------



## unleashed (Jun 26, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okay, I actually don't see it either, but I'm willing to bet it is a typo or omission.  I mean, they're humans, right?  The book has some awesome flavour, but it is riddled with typos and omissions on the crunch (Life domain is one, and then there's a class that is supposed to take half of its spells from domains, but they forgot to say you were allowed to take spells from domains  )  Possibly the worst part is that it is fully 3.5 compatible except that they accidentally used 3.0 Psionics, which renders much of the Yuan-ti crunch unusable



It may well be a typo or omission, but I didn't assume it was wrong just because they don't mirror normal human, mainly because there are a few other minor differences too...so now I'll ask.  

Isida, do the human races get +1 skill point per level, as well as the 4 at 1st level?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2006)

If it's a typo, it's a very consistant typo, because it's in nearly all the humans and the halflings too I think.  And another race or two as well, somewhere.  So, I think it's just the extra 4 at 1st level.


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2006)

Cool.

I'll try to get Solara to some point of being usefull and postable in the next day or two   I guess no big rush as an alt, but still nice to know about


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2006)

Isida - Few questions

The concept for Solara, Mistress of the Dawn, is cool, and I've got some great ideas.  Problem is, we're getting stumped by the Focuses (which seem... odd at times).  So, RA and I were discussing a few options:

First of all, as Currently constructed, she is specializing in Fire and Sun, with Elemental and Defensive focus, which works fine other than the overlap (few fire spells that aren't sun, and vice versa).  Also, for the character, specialties that are available after that seem not quite to fit (Air maybe, Protection maybe, Travel maybe, but don't seem quite thematicly correct)

#1) Allow the creation of a new focus: Light.  Allowing specialization in Sun, Healing, and Glory domains.  Focus power would be Turning Undead, with the Greater power being complete Destruction (Like the Sun domain power), either always or once per day.

Note: We came up with several others, such as Deception, Lore, Rulership, and a few others.  We can tweek the powers of the Focus as needed as well.

#2) Allowing the selection of an extra Specialization via a Feat (In my particular case, most likely healing).

Not a lot of Shaper class support stuff out there, so we're doing what we can.  I'm realy enjoying this though under any circumstances


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2006)

I be liking the new focus and power (with the greater being usable 1/day).  Just out of curiosity, what did you come up with for the other foci you were talking about?

Also I'd be up for allowing the Extra Specialization feat.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

We were just brainstorming:

Lore (for Shapers who focus on Knowledge) could have Magic, Knowledge, Rune
Light (for Shapers who focus on Positive Energy and Light) could have Sun, Healing, Glory, Good (Bront may have forgotten the Good)
Rulership (for Shapers who focus on Command and Leadership) could have Community, Nobility, Law, Glory
Storms (for Shapers with the temper of a Tempest) could have Weather, Air, Travel, Water
Chaosborn (for Shapers who are infused with the energy of pure Xaos) could have Chaos, Liberation, Madness, Charm
Trickster (for Shapers who are aspiring Trickster Gods) could have Charm, Trickery, Chaos, Luck


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2006)

I left off good to be consistant with 3 for the focus, but if Isida is all for allowing Good in there too, I'll take it 

Cool.  Light and Elemental it is for me 

We didn't hack out powers for all of them, though I could see:

Lore: all Knowledge skills as Class skills and allowing their use untrained, later giving either a bonus to all Knowledge skills or bonus to divination spells

Light: Turn Undead, and later, 1 automatic Destruction per day.

Rulership: Inspire Courage (as Bard, but no perform, Lasts 3 rounds + Cha mod) +2 twice per day, and later either doubling followers in Leadership, or Inspire Greatness(as Bard, but no perform, Lasts 3 rounds + Cha mod) twice per day

Storms: Predict Weather, Later Control Weather 1/day

Chaosborn: Not sure

Trickster: Hide, Move Silent, and Bluff as class skills, 1 extra skill point per level (Including 1st), and then either Sneak Attack +2d6 or Hide in Plain Sight

Those were just my thoughts though, hadn't bounced them off anyone yet.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

Some of them do have four though.

You picked the same powers as I would for Weather, and I was thinking of the same lesser powers for Trickster and Lore.  I had an idea for a greater power for Trickster where any time there is a divination spell pertaining to you, the caster must make a Caster level check DC 11 + your Shaper Level or else you learn of the effect and may choose what the result is (or to negate it).  So if they cast a spell to locate you, you could point them the wrong way, if they try to scry on you, you could make up a false scene, if they try to detect your alignment, you could say Lawful Good, etc.


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2006)

True.  I'll let Isida decide if Good is acceptable to be in there or not.  I'm flexable 

I'll do what hacking I can, think I have enough to go on now, and should have her done by tomorow night


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2006)

Since alignment already has Good, I shall say no Good.  Cool-looking concepts guys.  Dawnforge needs all the fan love it can get.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 26, 2006)

Sorry, was away for the weekend.  Working out his full background now.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Since alignment already has Good, I shall say no Good.  Cool-looking concepts guys.  Dawnforge needs all the fan love it can get.



 I agree--I tried to look on the official boards of FFG and found them sorely lacking.  The Shaper deserves good support!  As for Good being in Alignment, that's true, but of course Healing and Sun are in other focuses too.  It's okay either way, of course.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 26, 2006)

*Background*
Ebony is a third cousin of Balme of Seagarden, although he dislikes pressing that association.  Born into the noble rich of the Dreaming Isles, he prefers to leave titles and noble relations out of his life.  They cause more trouble than they are usually worth.

The life which a wealthy, adventurous and partially unscrupulous family brought surely aided Ebony’s progression from a child to a full-on fast talker and spy.  A family tradition he calls it, his parents would have been disappointed in him if he had gone on to anything else.

He attended a number of academic places of learning in his youngest years, learning the intricacies of trade and negotiation, a basic spread of knowledge and various crafts.  One of which, woodcarving became a unique habit for Ebony.  When he reached an acceptable age, he disappeared from the academies setting up a remarkable series of clues to see if his parents could catch up to him (some misinformation, some true).

Jumping around from island to island, even heading into Landsgate, a place he greatly enjoyed until he left with a number of guards on his heels for some misplaced accusations over trade negotiations which turned sour.  How did he know that gaining majority control of the bean market would turn many people into his enemies, most of them with much more money than himself at the time.  He escaped of course, but narrowly and hasn’t headed back to Landsgate in some time, believing that there may still be a few individuals who aren’t so pleased with the saltblood.

Ebony leaves a spotted trail of rumors and events all over the place as he has traveled, some exaggerated, some wholly untrue and others might even be so.  Whatever the case, being picked up by King Enir II’s guards and trotted off to the castle has put him in an edgy spot, he hadn’t been in the Kingsmarch for more than a couple days, surely something was afoot and he wanted a hand in it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2006)

Meh?  Meh!  Fine then, Good can be in the Light focus.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Meh?  Meh!  Fine then, Good can be in the Light focus.



 Meh


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Meh?  Meh!  Fine then, Good can be in the Light focus.



Cool 

I'm down to debating one feat in the crunsh, and fluffing her up


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

Here's two more for Evil-minded Shapers:

Ruin (Evil, Death, Destruction, Darkness)

Corruption/Seduction (Evil, Charm, Darkness, Trickery)


Since Alignment is a really weird Focus choice (what with giving all 4 alignments and such), using the variant Focuses would allow a better focus on why the character matched that alignment.

So a Lawful Evil Palpatine-style manipulator Shaper could have Corruption and Rulership.  A murderous nihilist psychopath could have Ruin and Chaosborn.  Etc.


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2006)

If anyone has it, I need age, wt, and ht info for Trueblood Humans


----------



## unleashed (Jun 27, 2006)

Trueborn, male 5’6” +2d8 140 lb. x (2d4) lb.
Trueborn, female 5’4” +2d8 105 lb. x (2d4) lb.

Human 15 +1d4 (1), +1d6 (2), +2d6 (3)
(1) Barbarian, Rogue, Shaper, Sorcerer
(2) Bard, Paladin, Fighter, Ranger
(3) Disciple, Shaman, Spirit Adept, Wizard


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2006)

Oops!  Where was that located?


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey RA, is your character's yuan-ti heritage visable? I don't think anyone can sneak into the pits unseen. Hiitar definately doesn't have the skills for it. He's thinking more along the lines of bluff your way in. Its more a question of being seen but not noticed.

thotd


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> Hey RA, is your character's yuan-ti heritage visable? I don't think anyone can sneak into the pits unseen. Hiitar definately doesn't have the skills for it. He's thinking more along the lines of bluff your way in. Its more a question of being seen but not noticed.
> 
> thotd



 Ssiran spent a Talent so that it is impossible to detect his Yuanti nature except via intense magical scrutiny.  That said, if he legitimately wanted to Bluff that he was a Yuanti spy with that Talent and use Yuanti mannerisms, the fact that he actually is a Yuanti would help   However, since Zangala is not really closely enough aligned with the Valhedar for them to let him in anyway, I discounted this (though I did think of it).  Now a Tiefling could do it.  Actually, his Talent forces Ssiran to pick between Human, Elf, and Tiefling, but he can't change after that (though presumably he can change among different types of Elf or Human maybe).  He picked Human.


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2006)

That was what I thought after reading the character description, but wasn't sure. 

I didn't realise that Valhedar and Zangala were not closely allied. Pity, it could have made a nice combination. But still, I'm sure there are Yuan-ti working with the Valhedar here and there. Something to keep in mind perhaps.

thotd


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> That was what I thought after reading the character description, but wasn't sure.
> 
> I didn't realise that Valhedar and Zangala were not closely allied. Pity, it could have made a nice combination. But still, I'm sure there are Yuan-ti working with the Valhedar here and there. Something to keep in mind perhaps.
> 
> thotd



 It is possible, but it would probably be something where they would know all of them--in general, the Yuan-ti are looking for a common ally against the Valhedar to retake the Azran Desert because Valhedar invaded them.  They even have a diplomat girl who is trying to convince the humans of Ambria that Yuan-ti are more misunderstood than evil


----------



## unleashed (Jun 27, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oops!  Where was that located?



Page 252 of the Dawnforge core book, though the Tiefling aging effects seem to be wrong...unless they're all supposed to be old or older.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Page 252 of the Dawnforge core book, though the Tiefling aging effects seem to be wrong...unless they're all supposed to be old or older.



 Ah, didn't expect it after the little mini-adventure.


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2006)

[sblock=Solara]*Solara, Mistress of Dawn, Lady of the Rising Sun*
_Trueborn Human Shaper 5_

*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Region:*

*Age:* 17
*Gender:* Female
*Height:* 6'5"
*Weight:* 148 lb
*Eyes:* Sun Yellow
*Hair:* Golden Red
*Skin:* Golden Tan

*STR:* 14 [+2] (6 points)  
*DEX:* 10 [--] (4 points, -2 Racial) 
*CON:* 16 [+3] (6 points +2 Racial Advancement) 
*INT:* 12 [+1] (4 points) 
*WIS:* 12 [+1] (0 points, +2 Racial, +2 Racial Advancement) 
*CHA:* 22 [+6] (16 points, +2 Racial, +1 Lv 4, +1 Legendary)

*Hit Point:* 47
*Hit Dice:* 5d8 + 15
*Armor Class:* 19 (10 base + 0 Dex + 5 Armor +3 Shield +1 Natural), 10 Touch, 19 Flat Footed
*Initiative:* +0
*BAB:* +3
- *Melee:* +5
- *Ranged:* +3

*Speed:* 20’

*FORT:* +4 (1 Base + 3 Con)
*REFL:* +1 (1 Base + 0 Dex)
*WILL:* +5 (4 Base + 1 Wis)

*Abilities:* 
Trueblooded Human Racial Abilities
- _Bonus Feat_
- _4 Bonus Skillpoints_
- _Racial Talent: Talent Feat_
- _Racial Transformation: Natural Armor_
- _Racial Talent: Divine Mastery (Cure Moderate Wounds)_
- _Ability Increase: +2 Wisdom_
- _Racial Transformation: Aura of Good_
- _Racial Talent: Divine Mastery (Spiritual Weapon)_
- _Ability Increase: +2 Constitution_
Shaper Class Abilities
- _Divine Focuses:_
-- _Light: Turn Undead (As Cleric Ability)_
-- _Elemental: Fire Resistance 10_
- _Specialties:_
-- _Fire_
-- _Healing_
- _Specialty Metamagic (once per day per specialty, No level adjustment)_
-- _Enlarge Specialty Spell_
Path of Persuasion
- _+1 Charisma_
- _Sense Motive as Charisma skill_
- _+20 to a Charisma skill 1/day_

*Feats:*
Human Bonus
- _Innate Talent (Heal, Bluff)_
1st Level
- _Divine Might_
- _Talent: Extend Spell_
3rd Level
- _Divine Shield_

*Skills:* 
Concentration +6 (3 Ranks + 3 Con)
Diplomacy +16 (8 Ranks + 6 Cha +2 Synergy)
Gather Information +11 (5 Ranks + 6 Cha)
Heal(CC) +5 (4 Ranks + 1 Wis)
KN: Religion +6 (5 Ranks + 1 Int)
Perform: Storytelling +11 (5 Ranks + 6 Cha)
Sense Motive +11 (5 Ranks + 6 Cha)
Spellcraft +6 (5 Ranks + 1 Int)


*Languages:*
- _Common_

*Spellcasting:*
*Caster Level:* 5
*Save DC:* 10 + 6 Cha + Level
*Spells Known or Available:*
*Oth level –* _(6/day)_
Resistance
Detect Magic
Light
Cure Minor Wounds
Create Water
Mending 

*1st level –* _(8/day)_
Cure Light Wounds
Burning Hands
Divine Favour
Shield of Faith

*2nd level –* _(6/day)_
Cure Moderate
Hold Person
Spiritual Weapon
Silence

*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
-*The Morning's Star* Legendary Masterwork Morningstar +1 (+6, 1d8+3, 20/x2) _The carved shaft of this weapon is designed as if the rays from the top emanate down the shaft. It was told that Alharra blessed this item for one of the first Knights of the Dawn, and was given to the founding Rayside.  Given to Solara for her trial._ (308 gp, 6 lb)
-Dagger (+5, 1d4+2, 20/x2) _Description_ (gp, lb)
-Heavy Shield (+5, 1d4+2, 20/x2)

*Ranged weapons*
-Masterwork Crossbow (+3, 1d8, 19-20/x2, 80 ft.) (335 gp, 4 lb)
-Dagger (+3, 1d4+2, 19-20/x2, 10 ft.) 

*Armor*
-Masterwork Breastplate (AC +5, ACP -3, Max Dex =3) (gp, lb)
-*Sun's Bay* Mithril Heavy Shield +1 (AC +3) _Mithril shield with fiery sun emblazoned shining down from the top of the shield.  Has been in the Rayside family, and is the traditional first shield used on the trial._ (gp, lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-Cloak of Resistance (1000 gp, 1 lb)
-Handy Haversack (2000 gp, 2 lb) *Items in haversack

*Potions or Psionic Tattoos*
-none (gp)

*Wands, Staffs or Dorjes*
-Cure Light Wounds (50/50chg) (750gp, 1oz)

*Scrolls or Power Stones*
-none (gp)

*Mundane equipment*
-Adventurer’s Outfit
-20 Bolts (2gp, 2lb)
-*Solara's Talisman* Holy Symbol _A family symbol of the sun cast in silver, it was melted during Solara's meditation.  Now, it consists of half a sun, with wavy strands emanating from it.  She hangs it from one of the strands around her, so it rests like the dawn's sun rising._ (25 gp, 1 lb)
-Spell Component Pouch (5 gp, 2 lb)
-4 Waterskins (4 gp, 16 lb)*
-6 Days of Trail Rations (3 gp, 6 lb)*
-5 Flasks of Alchemists Fire (100 gp, 5 lb)*
-4 Vials of Holy Water (100 gp, 4 lb)*
-5 Flasks of Oil (5 sp, 4 lb)*
-50' Silk Rope (10 gp, 5 lb)*

Weight Carried: 55.5 lb
Remaining money: 15 gp 5 sp

*Encumberance* 
*Capacity:* 58, 116, 175
*Lift:* 350
*Push/Drag:* 975

*Description*
Solara is a tall, athletic woman who would be considered by any standard.  Her golden red hair cascades just down to her shoulders, and her skin glows a golden tan of a woman who revels in the sun.  Her eyes are a piercing sunny yellow, and seem to see whoever they look at.  When traveling, she usually wears her breastplate, with a flowing red cloak, and is always well kempt.

*Personality*
Solara is confident, strong willed and passionate.  She is structured and disciplined, but can be forced out of these by strong emotion (often passion or rage).  Generally, she is known to be friendly and good company.  However, she is known to occasionally talk to the sun, particularly when making hard decisions.

*Background*
Solara Rayside, is the daughter of Gavin Rayside, a Knight of Dawn.  The Knights of Dawn are honored warriors, founded by the Rayside ancestors and blessed by Alharra to defend the Trueborn, as well as uphold all that is right and good.  Gavin raised his daughter with these ideals, instructing her in some martial training, as well as instilling a sense of discipline in her, as well as a sense of rightousness.  Solara however, had much of her mother, Melinda, in her.  She was a fiery and passionate girl, who sometimes let her emotion get in the way of her discipline. 

Despite Solara’s flaws, Gavin pushed for her to enter the Knights.  The Knights of Dawn undergo warrior and spiritual training, and Solara took what she could.  However, to enter, there were a series of tests, the final was seeking the Cave of the Rising Sun (a cave positioned to see the sun immediately upon it’s rising) and meditating from sunrise to sunrise at its entrance.  Solara was given several family items, including a morningstar, a crested shield, and a silver medallion with her family crest.  For days she followed the tests, but upon reaching the cave moments after sunrise, she became frustrated. Never one for quiet contemplation, Solara reached out to the sun as she stared upon it rising at dawn, abandoning her taught meditation.  It seemed as if the sun reached back, and they embraced, becoming one.  

Solara returned from it transformed from her experience, with odd yellow eyes and a newfound purpose.  Embracing the sun gave her a commitment and a drive she had not known before, and her passion and strong personality gave her strength and insight into others around her.  She began to tell of the power of the Light of Dawn, its healing ways, and its fiery wrath.  She dropped her family name, going only by Solara, though she quickly became known as the Mistress of Dawn, or the Lady of the Rising Sun.

Concerned by not only her admitted failure at the trials, but her changes, Gavin spoke to Solara about the Knights, her changes, and her mission.  She told him she had not turned her back on her family, but she must follow her own sunny path, and her calling is now to tell others the glory of the Light of Dawn.  The Knights were not for her, though they were welcome to follow her.  She told her father she loved him and her mom, but she must set out to spread her message, and then left after giving him a hug and a kiss on the cheek.

Solara has now set about the world to speak for the sun and the dawn, telling stories of the sun and its journey across the sky, as well as what wonderful things the sun has brought.  She speaks to the sun on occasion, sometimes as a sister, or daughter, or even as if it were a lover, and she does not deny it speaks back.  Her passion gives her strength, but she draws strength from the sun as well, and needs only to look up to know she is on the right path.
-----------------------
While not many in the Knights of Dawn are aware, the Knights of Dawn were formed by Dawn Rayside, one of Solara’s ancestors, and were named as such because they followed her.
-----------------------
There a contingent in the Knights that believes they should be following Solara and this is what the trials were truly for.  However, most are still loyal to the Knighthood, which officially does not recognize her, and Solara has pull in the knights only as the daughter of one of their own in almost all cases.[/sblock]
The background is just an outline to let you know what I was thinking  I mostly need to finish up gear and the sheet, but let me know what you think Isida 

Edit: Finished Background


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2006)

Looking good so far Bront.


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2006)

Isida, how are orders transmitted usually? _Sending_ seems like a secure way to communicate orders. But it probably wouldn't be possible to send all orders. Would written orders use any sort of arcane mark or other sort of magical security? And would they be forgable?

I had two thoughts, one was an official order to collect Darvekis for some reason. The other was a personal grudge, a feud between Darvekis's family and Hiitar's. Hiitar has come to gloat. Or at least, thats the story. Of course, that only gets him in.

thotd


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 27, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Page 252 of the Dawnforge core book, though the Tiefling aging effects seem to be wrong...unless they're all supposed to be old or older.




That is a misprint. Tiefling base age should be the same as human.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> Isida, how are orders transmitted usually? _Sending_ seems like a secure way to communicate orders. But it probably wouldn't be possible to send all orders. Would written orders use any sort of arcane mark or other sort of magical security? And would they be forgable?
> 
> I had two thoughts, one was an official order to collect Darvekis for some reason. The other was a personal grudge, a feud between Darvekis's family and Hiitar's. Hiitar has come to gloat. Or at least, thats the story. Of course, that only gets him in.
> 
> thotd



 Ssiran can forge a Mindlink to allow the party to communicate amongst themselves from infinite range for a long time


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Looking good so far Bront.



Ok, updated her (She mysteriously got younger, lost weight, grew, and how has gear.  Isn't fantasy wonderful?)   She should be done, just let me know where to park her, and I'll be eagerly awaiting my altness to be activated 

Technichly, I need to flesh out the background a bit, but the gist is still there.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, updated her (She mysteriously got younger, lost weight, grew, and how has gear.  Isn't fantasy wonderful?)   She should be done, just let me know where to park her, and I'll be eagerly awaiting my altness to be activated
> 
> Technichly, I need to flesh out the background a bit, but the gist is still there.



 Yeah, I bet women wish they could just do that whenever they wanted in RL Here's the RG


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2006)

[sblock=Isida]I was actualy thinking a little Joan of Arc(ish) for her.  Of course, since Shapers are aiming for Deism, I figure she's more been caught up in her destiny to become one.  No voices per say, but her general demeanor and such could be fun to paralell that a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jun 28, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ssiran can forge a Mindlink to allow the party to communicate amongst themselves from infinite range for a long time




This is good. Should help with co-ordination of the two groups. 

thotd


----------



## unleashed (Jun 28, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> Hiitar smiles broadly at the knight.



Haedyn isn't a knight, he's a footsoldier, and the knuckle cracking and glare are directed at the fact he's probably exactly the type of ‘soldier’ Hiitar is looking for.


----------



## doghead (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry. For some reason I had Haedyn pegged as another bright and shiny soldier of goodness. Still trying to get everyone's name and character squared away.

He must be wearing his sunday best. Thats what threw Hiitar.

thotd


----------



## unleashed (Jun 28, 2006)

He's wearing his combat gear (mithral chain shirt), but that's the extent of his finery.


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> Sorry. For some reason I had Haedyn pegged as another bright and shiny soldier of goodness. Still trying to get everyone's name and character squared away.
> 
> He must be wearing his sunday best. Thats what threw Hiitar.
> 
> thotd



Every time I see that name I have to doubletake and make sure it's not Hitler.    

Background finished.  The two notes undernieth were two notes that I thought you might like Isida, and you can use them to your heart's content.  Want me to park her in the RG and wait for a call?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2006)

Updates either tomorrow late, or Saturday late, promise!


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Updates either tomorrow late, or Saturday late, promise!



Want me in the RG labled Alt?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2006)

Yes, please do.

Bront: [sblock]I like the Joan of Arc angle, it has a great deal of flavor to it.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2006)

[sblock=Isida]Cool   I did update the background a bit to flesh it out a bit more.  I'll park her there.  Hope I get a chance to get in the game 

I think I made a goof with her gear, i'll get that straightened out.  She has a few items that could eventualy be considered legendary, if I understand how that works.  I hope to aquire the books soon.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jul 2, 2006)

OK, before I forget. Hiitar's thoughts on getting D. out of gaol

Option 1: _You don't have to like it, just do it._ - Use forged orders to have him released into Hiitars custody. Probably the most effective, but the most risky. Orders like that would be hard to fake (?) and easy to check (?)

Option 2: Old Business - Hiitar will claim a blood feud between his family and that of D's. D's grandfather usurped Hiitar's grandfathers possession of some territory, betrayed them, ruined his family, that sort of thing. Hiitar has come to see D. before he dies; to gloat basically. Simpler, in that it is harder to check, and perhaps less of 'a big ask' to just be permitted to see D. Of course, it doesn't get D. out. That part will have to be improvised.

Ideally, Hiitar would have D. out before the attack starts. but failing that, if he can get to D. first, Hiitar can direct the others to the right place. Mind Lock? or something like that. One way or another, Thunder would need a way to home in on Wind.

If greasing palms is a fairly common part of Dominion life, Hiitar's going to ask the king for some jewelery and magical items. A +1 daggar is worth 2,000+ gp.

Hiitar will wear a long clock and broad brimmed hat that works to conceal his features. If he can't get both D. and himself out, perhaps he can get D. out as himself. Hat of disguise is probably a bit suspicious, if discovered. Even better would be to have 'a third member' who could conviniently be made to disappear, or who could be left in the cell in D's place. Anyone got any unwanted tame zombies lying around?

Some way of making D. invisible so he can be snuck out. Dust of Disappearance. Ring of Invisibilty. Problem is I seem to remember Isida saying they had beasties that could sniff out or see invisible creatures. Would be a sensible precaution in a fantasy goal I suppose.

Unleashed, what is Haedyn's alignment. Hiitar intends to ensure both characters have the same story. Alignment occured to me as something that might trip them up. We can work around a good alignment if necessary.

So, getting in, getting D. getting out. We need a rendevous point. 

Thats about it for the moment.

thotd


----------



## unleashed (Jul 2, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> Unleashed, what is Haedyn's alignment. Hiitar intends to ensure both characters have the same story. Alignment occured to me as something that might trip them up. We can work around a good alignment if necessary.



Haedyn is Neutral Good, but I don't think it will matter too much, as good people would serve in the Dominion's ranks, paying lip service to the cultural norms, too scared to make a stand against them knowing what will happen if they do.

As for story, I don't imagine Haedyn will be talking all that much, being a lowlander bodyguard for a tiefling, though knowing the Valhedrin language will add some authenticity to him being a citisen of the Dominion.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2006)

So you guys are using Charm and Guile instead of Stealth?  Dude, Ssiran can help with that quite a bit.  Assuming a kinder read of my racial tranform that says since I picked human I can change which type of human I look like, Ssiran can turn into some other type of human and come along.  He has Suggestion, so if Hiitar can say anything even vaguely reasonable, his victims will do it.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't know about charm exactly, but guile goes hand in hand with stealth.


----------



## doghead (Jul 3, 2006)

Definately planning to walk in openly, rather than sneak in. Hiitar doesn't have the skills to sneak past those defences.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Jul 4, 2006)

* sigh *

OK, once more for the Teifling ...

* Sir Aravir, Male Trueborn Fighter 5 (knight in shiny)
* Galanorthrim Evanyrdor, Male Dawn elf Wizard (Life) 5 (wizard, casts spells)
* Hiitar Vain, Male Tiefling Swashbucker 3 /Fighter 2 (er, me)
* Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept 5 (big fellow)
* Ssiran Zan'sil, Male Yuan-ti Thinblood Telepath 5 (shiny bits, looks human, aka Raynard)
* Jillian, Female Wood Elf Rogue 5 (doesn't say much)
* Rhydar “Ebony” of the Isles, Saltblood Akashic 2/Rogue 3 (trouble, for someone ...)
* Solara, Mistress of Dawn, Lady of the Rising Sun, Trueborn Human Shaper 5 (lurks)

Right. I think I got it now.

thotd


----------



## unleashed (Jul 4, 2006)

Missed...

* Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept 5 (big fellow)

BTW - I was thinking perhaps a chest for the gold, with bags inside so it's easier to hand out.  (If we go with this, Haedyn will leave his tent with those not going in.)


----------



## Bront (Jul 4, 2006)

Unless I've missed something, I don't think Solara's there yet (Though I'm perfectly willing to hop in) 

Also, Sir Aravir is actualy Knight in Black, I believe (Does he wear sunglasses though?)


----------



## doghead (Jul 4, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Missed...
> 
> * Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept 5 (big fellow)



 Isn't that the second time you have snuck up on me like that?

I cut and pasted from the RG thread. I can't believe I missed Haedyn again.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Jul 4, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Unless I've missed something, I don't think Solara's there yet (Though I'm perfectly willing to hop in)




hence the (lurks) descriptor. I kind of imagin her hiding behind a curtain 




			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Also, Sir Aravir is actualy Knight in Black, I believe




Really, I had him mentally pegged as a shiny bits sort of knight, all goodness and heroism and dashing charm.


----------



## Bront (Jul 4, 2006)

He might be, but he wears black armor (I believe)

*Checks*


> Have a mix of Trueborn blood, Aravir stands over six feet tall. He has the Deluin trait of a well built frame and is quite muscular. He has bright green eyes and platnium blond hair. There is liitle doubt though that he heirs from a celestrial line. He skin has a slight metallic sheen to it.
> 
> When dressed for battle he wears a suit of full plate mail that is made of a black metal. The armor has spike and gives quite a fearsome appearance. He likes to see the fear in the enemies eyes as he rides them down. He carries a long bastard sword in one hand and a shield in the other




Yup 


And Ignore the lights behind the curtain.  Nothing to see here


----------



## unleashed (Jul 4, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> Isn't that the second time you have snuck up on me like that?
> 
> I cut and pasted from the RG thread. I can't believe I missed Haedyn again.
> 
> thotd



That means his covert skills are working, though far better than I thought they would.  

Well, he is SBLOCKed this time, so there's less to miss, though I can't imagine he's that hard to find being located right above your character.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 5, 2006)

> Originally posted by Bront
> Also, Sir Aravir is actualy Knight in Black, I believe (Does he wear sunglasses though?)




Hmm . . . Never considered that. I will have to add black sunglasses to the description. And change his name to "A".   



> Originally posted by Bront
> He might be, but he wears black armor (I believe)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2006)

Dude, with sunglasses Sir Aravir might be oozing enough coolness to rival the Thnickaman!  You'd have no problem getting Darvekis out then...








Brownie point for knowing where The Thnickaman comes from!


----------



## Starman (Jul 5, 2006)

Bah. Aravir wears the black armor to try to be cool, but underneath it, he's a scared, lonely boy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Dude, with sunglasses Sir Aravir might be oozing enough coolness to rival the Thnickaman!  You'd have no problem getting Darvekis out then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Homestar Runner if you change the c to a k


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2006)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Hmm . . . Never considered that. I will have to add black sunglasses to the description. And change his name to "A".



We Knights do not have a sense of humor were aware of.


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Homestar Runner if you change the c to a k



Or it's some guy's blog


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 5, 2006)

> Originally posted by *Starman*
> Bah. Aravir wears the black armor to try to be cool, but underneath it, he's a scared, lonely boy.




I see how this is going. Okay you want to make it personal....


----------



## doghead (Jul 5, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Or it's some guy's blog




Your Google fu is strong, Bront-hopper.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2006)

Homestarrunner is where I first saw it.  And my oh my, was it funny!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm not trying to force your character into any particular course of action, so don't feel I'm trying to railroad you.  I just figure any general worth his salt would have a plan or two, and understand that agents hired directly by the king would have opinions worth listening to.  Feel free to throw virtual dice (or drop me an e-mail or sblock) if you feel I'm making the game less fun, or if you have any suggestions to make it more fun.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to force your character into any particular course of action, so don't feel I'm trying to railroad you.  I just figure any general worth his salt would have a plan or two, and understand that agents hired directly by the king would have opinions worth listening to.  Feel free to throw virtual dice (or drop me an e-mail or sblock) if you feel I'm making the game less fun, or if you have any suggestions to make it more fun.



 Well, I can't even tell what this is in reference to--I think you're doing perfectly, at least from over here   And even though I'm not sure to what this was referring, I'll say in general that the only thing worse than a railroad is supposedly-competent NPCs who suddenly become completely comatose or unhelpful when the PCs are around, so in general, what you said you were doing is a good thing


----------



## unleashed (Jul 13, 2006)

Yeah, what Rystil said! 

Edit: Thanks for saving me some typing Rystil.


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to force your character into any particular course of action, so don't feel I'm trying to railroad you.  I just figure any general worth his salt would have a plan or two, and understand that agents hired directly by the king would have opinions worth listening to.  Feel free to throw virtual dice (or drop me an e-mail or sblock) if you feel I'm making the game less fun, or if you have any suggestions to make it more fun.



Can I heckle and throw dice from the sidelines as an alt?  

"We want a caster, not a belly scratcher!"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 13, 2006)

Isida, there are four characters going in to the Dominion camp and we were only given two uniforms...is that a miscalculation or do only tieflings wear the uniforms?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2006)

Um... they only had two on hand...  yeah... 

I thought perhaps some would prefer to look like demi-nobility, and two others look like guards or something.  Though if you ask, the General may have more.

And my previous post wasn't really in reference to anything, I just realized I had put a lot of actions up that could be construed as "Do this dagnabbit or the DM is going to be an angry puppy!"  So I wanted to be perfectly clear.  I like my NPCs to have some intelligence, because I hate to think the PCs are the _only_ ones with brains.  I mean, the story is about the PCs, but it doesn't mean the rest of the world has the brains of a boiled turnip.  Which is what I think you guys just said anyway.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 13, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Um... they only had two on hand...  yeah...
> 
> I thought perhaps some would prefer to look like demi-nobility, and two others look like guards or something.  Though if you ask, the General may have more.



Okay, I just wondered as we have _three_ humans. Hmm, blood covered uniforms full of holes, the new stylish look for Dominion soldiers this year...or not.


----------



## Starman (Jul 13, 2006)

I agree that I think you are doing a fine job so far, Isida. But don't worry. If I think you aren't at any point, I won't hesitate to tell you.


----------



## doghead (Jul 13, 2006)

With the clothing, I was just looking to ensure that those in Rain would look like they were from the Dominion. I don't think we need uniforms as we are not posing as soldiers. Different cultures often have different styles of clothes and gear.

thotd


----------



## unleashed (Jul 13, 2006)

Yep, I just wondered why we had two uniforms.  

Did you notice we also only got two hundred in assorted coins and jewelry for bribes, instead of the two thousand you asked for?


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2006)

*poke*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm working on it, I swear!  I was busy getting a new job and then doing yardwork... we had to yank up a bunch of plants and then clean out the gutters because my house is getting painted!

And, on a happy note, I've gotten a job at a large local aluminium plant, one that pays very well.  This will mean I get to quit my other two jobs, and possibly go back to working 40 hours a week instead of 57.  I don't know what my schedule is going to be though, but for the first two weeks of safety training/orientation I will be on a normal 8-hour schedule.  If I can't get a post up by this Sunday the 23rd (for both my games), I will certainly do so by Thursday.


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2006)

Congrats 

I just figured I'd poke it, since I'd been enjoying reading it


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 23, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'm working on it, I swear!  I was busy getting a new job and then doing yardwork... we had to yank up a bunch of plants and then clean out the gutters because my house is getting painted!
> 
> And, on a happy note, I've gotten a job at a large local aluminium plant, one that pays very well.  This will mean I get to quit my other two jobs, and possibly go back to working 40 hours a week instead of 57.  I don't know what my schedule is going to be though, but for the first two weeks of safety training/orientation I will be on a normal 8-hour schedule.  If I can't get a post up by this Sunday the 23rd (for both my games), I will certainly do so by Thursday.




Good to hear Isida!  Can't wait to get things rolling again...

ya ever gonna start that epic game up again


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2006)

Ok Rystil, I have two things.

One, I know it doesn't say this in the books, but then again you know as well as I that the books are riddled with errors; the racial talent (or transformation, I forget) Embracing the Taint is clearly a prerequisite for Becoming the Taint.  Really, you know it is too.  I just never really have time to fine-comb the character sheets, but I was looking through yours and I saw that.  Oh, and you took the power Astral Construct with your Expanded Knowledge feat, but I didn't see it on your powers known list.

Thirdly (I lied, there were three things), I think you get to pick if you want to look like _either_ a Trueborn, Lowlander, Saltblood, or Tiefling.  Once you pick, you can't change, because there are some fairly fundemental changes inbetween the four peoples.  However, feel free to make full use of the Disguise skill and any powers you have to conceal your appearance, if you choose to look like a Trueborn.


----------



## doghead (Aug 2, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'm working on it, I swear!  I was busy getting a new job and then doing yardwork... we had to yank up a bunch of plants and then clean out the gutters because my house is getting painted!
> 
> And, on a happy note, I've gotten a job at a large local aluminium plant, one that pays very well.  This will mean I get to quit my other two jobs, and possibly go back to working 40 hours a week instead of 57.  I don't know what my schedule is going to be though, but for the first two weeks of safety training/orientation I will be on a normal 8-hour schedule.  If I can't get a post up by this Sunday the 23rd (for both my games), I will certainly do so by Thursday.




Congratulations on the new job. And I know what you mean about housework. I am currently in the middle of renovating a house at the moment. Actually, right now I really should be painting the entry area. Painting the outside of the house can wait until summer.

thotd


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 2, 2006)

Heh.  I'm getting the house painted and the windows replaced finally (through a long and somewhat comlicated series of events, these are being paid for by the previous owner, a friend of the family, and the price added on to my new morgage), but getting simple things like the dishes washed and the laundry done are proving difficult.  If it weren't averaging 100 degrees F every day I'd be more inclined to do more than sit around in the AC after work.  Stupid weather.


----------



## doghead (Aug 2, 2006)

I ended up rebuilding two of the windows in the house. Replacing them with would have cost anywhere between a one and a half thousand dollars for second hand frames (which would have required work assuming wed could have found ones that fit) to several thousand dollars for custom windows. Off the rack windows were not really an option, as all the standard window sizes are now different.

Still, I wouldn't mind a little of that heat down here.

Anyways, off to do the painting.

thotd


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok Rystil, I have two things.
> 
> One, I know it doesn't say this in the books, but then again you know as well as I that the books are riddled with errors; the racial talent (or transformation, I forget) Embracing the Taint is clearly a prerequisite for Becoming the Taint.  Really, you know it is too.  I just never really have time to fine-comb the character sheets, but I was looking through yours and I saw that.  Oh, and you took the power Astral Construct with your Expanded Knowledge feat, but I didn't see it on your powers known list.
> 
> Thirdly (I lied, there were three things), I think you get to pick if you want to look like _either_ a Trueborn, Lowlander, Saltblood, or Tiefling.  Once you pick, you can't change, because there are some fairly fundemental changes inbetween the four peoples.  However, feel free to make full use of the Disguise skill and any powers you have to conceal your appearance, if you choose to look like a Trueborn.



 Oops, thanks for picking up on the Astral Construct!  As for Embracing the Taint, I'm 98% sure that it isn't a prerequisite--those two are parallel choices.  If you want to keep your bite or natural armour, you take Embracing and get a +4 to Disguise, and if you don't mind losing all those transforms (or never gaining them), you take Becoming.  At least that's how I read it.  That said, it wouldn't be unreasonable to enforce the prereq if you wanted, I guess.

For the last thing--I totally agree that yours is a possible and equally viable reading, that's why I asked.  On second thought, I should have asked much more insistently since I knew you were busy at the time, so I'd like to apologise for not doing that.  My reading was that he could pass for any sort of human (or elf if I had picked that one), possibly because the Taint suffusing through him changes his body to make it seem correct, but I totally understand the 'pick one' reading too, and I'm happy to take that also, no problem.  Since Ssiran does not have the Disguise skill, his plan was not to come if that reading wasn't correct (which is one reason why he originally was going with Thunder).  Can I retcon him as staying with the thunder, then, though?

Congrats on the new job!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 8, 2006)

*New & Improved Dawnforge Race Primer*

This primer incorporates all talents and transformations from both the Dawnforge campaign setting and the Age of Legend suppliment.

[sblock]Races

Basics
[sblock=Basics]
	
	



```
Racial
Level		Special
1		Racial talent, racial traits
2		Racial transformation
3		Racial talent, +2 first ability
4		Racial transformation
5		Racial talent, +2 second ability
6		Racial transformation
7		Racial talent, +2 third ability
8		Racial transformation
9		Racial talent, +2 fourth ability
10		Racial transformation
```

Doppleganger – Dex, Cha, Int, Con
Dwarf – Con, Str, Con, Wis
Elf, Dawn – Int, Dex, Cha, Dex
Elf, Ghost – Dex, Con, Str, Wis
Elf, Moon – Int, Cha, Int, Dex
Elf, Night – Int, Dex, Cha, Dex
Elf, Wood – Str, Dex, Wis, Dex
Gnome – Con, Wis, Cha, Wis
Halfling – Con, Cha, Dex, Cha
Human, Highlander – Con, Dex, Wis, Dex
Human, Lowlander – Con, Str, Wis, Con
Human, Saltblood – Con, Str, Dex, Con
Human, Trueborn – Con, Wis, Cha, Str
Lizardfolk – Con, Wis, Dex, Str
Minotaur – Str, Con, Str, Wis
Ogre – Con, Con, Str, Wis
Orc – Con, Wis, Str, Con
Forest Wight – Dex, Str, Int, Str
Tiefling – Con, Int, Str, Cha
Thinblood – Con, Wis, Int, Cha

*Racial Talents*
Characters may choose one racial talent at 1st level and every odd level thereafter (3rd, 5th, 7th, and 9th). The character must meet all the prerequisites of the selected racial talent, if any.

*Racial Transformations*
Characters may choose one racial transformation at 2nd level and every even level thereafter (4th, 6th, 8th, and 10th). The character must meet all the prerequisites of the selected racial transformation, if any.[/sblock]
[sblock=Races]Doppelganger
[sblock=Doppleganger]Doppelganger Racial Traits
[sblock=Traits]• +2 Con, –2 Str.
• Medium.
• Doppelganger base land speed is 30 feet.
• Low-Light Vision.
• +4 bonus on all Bluff checks.
• +4 bonus on Fortitude saves versus poison and disease. Poisons crafted specifically to defeat a doppelganger negate this bonus, do not work on any other creatures, and have a market value of five times normal.
• Cultural Influences: A doppelganger can choose any base racial trait of his chosen alternate form that confers either a skill bonus (or multiple bonuses) or attack bonus. So, the doppelganger could choose the bonus to Listen, Search, and Spot checks granted to dawn elves, or the bonus on attack and damage rolls with axes and hammers granted to dwarves. The doppelganger may also choose the race’s Weapon Familiarity as his cultural influence. If his chosen race does not have any qualifying traits, he gains a +2 bonus to Spot checks.
• Alternate Form: Although the doppelgangers are shapeshifters, they are not born with the ability to assume any form they wish. Most doppelgangers only gain the ability to shift into a single form. They can assume the form of any Small or Medium humanoid creature. Most doppelgangers learn to assume the shape of the dominant race in the area in which they are born, often learning the technique from a parent who wishes them to lead normal lives among their adopted people. Although the doppelganger can appear to be wearing any clothing or armor when he changes, the transformation has no effect on the character’s ability scores, natural armor, or special abilities. If the doppelganger changes size, however, he does adjust his attack bonus and AC accordingly. 
Changing forms in this way requires a full-round action, and the doppelganger can transform in this manner as often as he wishes. This is a supernatural ability, and the doppelganger gains a +10 bonus on Disguise checks when using it.
• Restricted Skills: Doppelgangers may never gain ranks in Decipher Script or become literate in any of the languages they speak.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Doppelganger. Bonus Languages: Any (except secret languages, such as Druidic).
• Favored Class: Rogue.[/sblock]
Doppelganger Racial Talents
[sblock=Talents]Alternate Form
Deception
Emergency Stabilizing
Form Mastery
Improvised Equipment
Mimic Age and Gender
Mimic Mannerisms
Mimic Voice
Quick Form
Rapid Sealing
Talent Feats
Talent Skills[/sblock]
Doppelganger Racial Transformations
[sblock=Transformations]Change Shape
Crafting with Blood
Darkvision
Detect Thoughts
Monstrous Humanoid
Natural Armor
Shape of Dreams
Shape of Nightmare
Steal Memories
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills
Unusual Physiology[/sblock][/sblock]
Dwarf
[sblock=Dwarf]Dwarf Racial Traits
[sblock=Traits]• +2 Constitution, –2 Dexterity.
• Medium.
• Dwarves’ base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
• +2 bonus on all Knowledge (engineering) checks and Craft checks related to machines.
• Low-Light Vision.
• +1 racial bonus on all attack and damage rolls with axes and hammers.
• Stability: Dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
• Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven exotic weapons as martial weapons.
• +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
• Automatic Languages: Common and Dwarven. Bonus Languages: Anderlar, Clan Speech, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Stone-speak, and Terran.
• Favored Class: Fighter.[/sblock]
Dwarf Racial Talents
[sblock=Talents]Craft Magic Arms and Armor I
Craft Magic Arms and Armor II
Divine Mastery
Elemental Empathy
Giant Fighter
Identify Magic Arms and Armor
Master of the Underbeasts
Sabotage
Stone Brother
Subterranean Empathy
Talent Feats
Talent Skills
Underbeast Empathy
Voice of Stone and Flame[/sblock]
Dwarf Racial Transformations
[sblock=Transformations]Damage Reduction
Darkvision
Fast Healing
Fire Resistance
Improved Climber
Tremorsense
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills[/sblock][/sblock]
Elf, Dawn
[sblock=Dawn Elf]Dawn Elf Racial Traits
[sblock=Traits]• +2 Dexterity, –2 Constitution.
• Medium.
• Elf base land speed is 30 feet.
• Immunity to magic _sleep_ spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells and effects.
• Low-Light Vision.
• Weapon Familiarity: Elves may treat elven exotic weapons as martial weapons.
• +1 racial bonus on all attack rolls with longbows (including composite longbows) and shortbows (including composite shortbows).
• +1 racial bonus on all Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
• Spell Immunity: Elf characters choose one arcane spell at 1st level. They are immune to the effects of the chosen spell.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Anderlar, Gnome, and Sylvan.
• Favored Class: Wizard.[/sblock]
Dawn Elf Racial Talents
[sblock=Talents]Arcane Mastery
Call to Battle
Dance of Shadows
Dance of Storm Winds
Dance of the Endless Journey
Dance of the Starlit River
Dawn Dance
Lesser Spellcasting I
Lesser Spellcasting II
Spirit of Dawn
Song of Glory
Talent Feats
Talent Skills
Twilight Dance
Urging of the Light
Voice of the Woodlands
Woodland Fighting
Words of Exhortation[/sblock]
Dawn Elf Racial Transformations
[sblock=Transformations]Ageless
Bitter Harvest
Burning Bright
Elfsight
Improved Spell Immunity
Touch of Frost
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills
Wild Empathy
Visions of the Spirit[/sblock][/sblock]
Elf, Ghost
[sblock=Ghost Elf]Ghost Elf Traits
[sblock=Traits]• +2 Dex, –2 Con.
• Medium.
• Ghost elf base land speed is 30 ft. They also have a climb speed of 15 ft.
• Cold Tolerance: Ghost elves never suffer non-lethal damage from cold temperatures and conditions.
• Low-light Vision.
• Weapon Familiarity: Ghost elves may treat elven exotic weapons as martial weapons.
• +1 racial bonus on attack rolls with spears, slings, and bows.
• Automatic Languages: Elven. Bonus Languages: Giant, Goblin, Orc.
• Favored Class: Ranger.[/sblock]
Ghost Elf Racial Talents
[sblock=Talents]Blessing of Life
Catch the Winds
Dance of the Return
One Elf Alone
Songs of the Mist
Spear forged from Hope
Talent Feats
Talent Skills[/sblock]
Ghost Elf Racial Transformations
[sblock=Transformations]Eye of the Storm
Hands of Ice
Heart of the Mists
Memories from Better Days
Mistwalker
Snowblooded
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills[/sblock][/sblock]
Elf, Moon
[sblock=Moon Elf]Moon Elf Traits
[sblock=Traits]• +2 Cha, +2 Dex, –2 Con, –2 Wis.
• Medium.
• Moon elf base land speed is 30 ft.
• Immunity to magic _sleep_ spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells and effects.
• Low-light vision.
• Four extra skill points at 1st level and one extra skill point at each additional level. These skill points must be spent on Knowledge skills.
• Weapon Familiarity: Moon elves may treat elven exotic weapons as martial weapons.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Elven; Bonus Languages: Anderlar, Gnome, and Sylvan
• Favored Class: Bard.[/sblock]
Moon Elf Racial Talents
[sblock=Talents]Perfect Memory
Songs of the Moon
Songs of the Stars
Songs of the Sun
Stories of the Future
Stories of the Past
Talent Feats
Talent Skills[/sblock]
Moon Elf Racial Transformations
[sblock=Transformations]Body of the Moon
Eyes of the Stars
Face of the Sun
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills
Weave Moonlight
Weave Starlight
Weave Sunlight[/sblock][/sblock]
Elf, Night
[sblock=Night Elf]Night Elf Racial Traits
[sblock=Traits]• +2 Dex, –2 Con.
• Medium.
• Night elf base land speed is 30 feet.
• Low-Light Vision.
• +2 racial bonus on all saves versus spells and spell-like abilities.
• Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day—_dancing lights_, _faerie fire_. Caster level is equal to character level.
• Spell Resistance: Night elves have an innate resistance to magic that grants them spell resistance equal to their character level.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Anderlar, Gnome, Sylvan, and Abyssal (disciples of Lathail only).
• Favored Class: Rogue.[/sblock]
Night Elf Racial Talents
[sblock=Talents]Arcane Mastery
Rites of Blood
Rites of Darkness
Rites of Fury
Rites of the Hunt
Shadow Jump
Songs of Armorcrafting
Songs of Bladecrafting
Songs of Making
Songs of Mending
Spider’s Bite
Talent Feats
Talent Skills
Unusual Stealth[/sblock]
Night Elf Racial Transformations
[sblock=Transformations]Bleed Black Waters
Darkvision
Dream of the Light
Drink the Darkness
Full Spell Resistance
Hunter’s Hope
Minor Spell Resistance
Moderate Spell Resistance
Taste the Shadow
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills[/sblock][/sblock]
Elf, Wood
[sblock=Wood Elf]Wood Elf Traits
[sblock=Traits]• +2 Dex, –2 Str.
• Medium.
• Wood elf base land speed is 30 ft.
• Improved Low-light Vision: A wood elf can see three times as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination.
• Forest Senses: Wood elves receive a +4 bonus to Spot, Listen, and Search skill checks.
• Automatic Languages: Elven, Sylvan; Bonus Languages: Night Elven, Common
• Favored Class: Shaman.[/sblock]
Wood Elf Racial Talents
[sblock=Talents]Aim is True
Bounty of the Forest
Dance of Falling Leaves
Divine Mastery
Fey Gift I
Fey Gift II
Guests of the Fey
Talent Feats
Talent Skills[/sblock]
Wood Elf Racial Transformations
[sblock=Transformations]Ears of a Fox
Eyes of a Hawk
Feet of a Cat
Heart of a Bear
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills[/sblock][/sblock]
Gnome
[sblock=Gnome]Gnome Racial Traits
[sblock=Traits]• +2 Wis, +2 Cha, –2 Str.
• Small: As Small creatures, gnomes gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. They must use smaller weapons than humans use and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
• Gnome base land speed is 20 feet.
• Low-Light Vision.
• +2 racial bonus on Handle Animal checks.
• +2 racial bonus on Listen checks.
• Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome exotic weapons as martial weapons.
• Gnomes do not need to eat or drink, though they sometimes do so for the pleasure of it.
• +1 racial bonus to attack and damage rolls with bludgeoning weapons (including slings).
• Wild Empathy (Ex): A gnome can use body language, vocalizations, and demeanor to improve the attitude of an animal (such as a bear or a giant lizard). This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check made to improve the attitude of a person (see PHB, Chapter 4: Skills). The gnome rolls 1d20 and adds his character level and Charisma modifier to determine the wild empathy check result. The typical domestic animal has a starting attitude of indifferent, while wild animals are usually unfriendly. A gnome shaman adds twice his class level to this check (in addition to levels from other classes) to reflect his training as well as his innate connection with animals.
To use wild empathy, the gnome and the animal must be able to study each other, which means that they must be within 30 feet of one another under normal conditions. Generally, influencing an animal in this way takes 1 minute but, as with influencing people, it might take more or less time.
A gnome can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2 (such as a basilisk or a girallon), but he takes a –4 penalty on the check.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Gnome. Bonus Languages: Anderlar, Elven, and Sylvan.
• Favored Class: Shaman.[/sblock]
Gnome Racial Talents
[sblock=Talents]Arcane Mastery
Bend before the Wind
Call to Life
Deep Roots
Divine Mastery
Drink the Soil’s Strength
Fey Gift I
Fey Gift II
Flash of Thunder
Friend of the Land
Part like Water
Potion Mastery I
Potion Mastery II
Roots Break the Mountain
Shroud of Leaves
Talent Feats
Talent Skills
Voices on the Leaves[/sblock]
Gnome Racial Transformations
[sblock=Transformations]Damage Reduction
Fading
Ghosting
Heart of Autumn
Heart of Spring
Heart of Summer
Heart of Winter
Improved Fading
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills[/sblock][/sblock]
Halfling
[sblock=Halfling]Halfling Racial Traits
[sblock=Traits]• +2 Dex, +2 Cha, –2 Str, –2 Wis.
• Small: As Small creatures, halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. They must use smaller weapons than humans use and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
• Halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
• +2 racial bonus on all Bluff, Perform, and Sleight of Hand checks.
• 1 extra feat at 1st level.
• +1 racial attack bonus with all light weapons (including thrown weapons).
• Weapon Familiarity: Halflings may treat Halfling exotic weapons as martial weapons.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Halfling. Bonus Languages: Anderlar, Clan Speech, King’s Tongue, Goblin, and Orc.
• Favored Class: Bard.[/sblock]
Halfling Racial Talents
[sblock=Talents]Arcane Mastery
Captivating Patter
Capture the Essence
Fast Learner
Give a Smile
Heart of the Matter, The
Incredible Luck
Stream of Words
Talent Feats
Talent Skills
Weave the Threads[/sblock]
Halfling Racial Transformations
[sblock=Transformations]Animal Companion
Good First Impression
Joyous Heart
Quick Feet
Tough as Tree Roots
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills
Unseen Strength[/sblock][/sblock]
Human, Highlander
[sblock=Highlander]Highlander Racial Traits
[sblock=Traits]• +2 Dex, –2 Int, –2 Cha.
• Medium.
• Highlander base land speed is 30 feet.
• 1 extra feat at 1st level.
• 4 extra skill points at 1st level.
• +2 racial bonus on Will saves.
• Clan Honor Code: Characters from the highlands come from one of the region’s many clans, and each warlord establishes an honor code that binds all who follow him. If a character acts against her clan’s honor code (as determined by the DM), she loses her bonus to Will saves, as the verity of purpose that she once knew is shaken.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Clan Speech. Bonus Languages: Anderlar, Giant, Goblin, Highland Runic, King’s Tongue, and Orc.
• Favored Class: Barbarian.[/sblock]
Highlander Racial Talents
[sblock=Talents]Bonded
Clan Favored Weapon
Drive the Body
Elder
Faith
Fast Learner
Hope
Purity of Body
Purity of Heart
Steel
Strength of Stone
Surge of Will
Talent Feats
Voice of the Highlands
Way of Spirit[/sblock]
Highlander Racial Transformations
[sblock=Transformations]Disciplined Mind
Fast Movement
Healthy
Lucky
Stable
Skywalker
Thoughtful
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills[/sblock][/sblock]
Human, Lowlander
[sblock=Lowlander]Lowlander Racial Traits
[sblock=Traits]• Lowlanders gain a +2 bonus to one ability score of the player’s choice and suffer a –2 penalty on one other ability score of the player’s choice.
• Medium.
• Lowlander base land speed is 30 feet.
• 1 extra feat at 1st level.
• 4 extra skill points at 1st level.
• +2 racial bonus on all Bluff and Diplomacy checks made to influence a transaction or trade.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Anderlar. Bonus Languages: Any, including Druidic (but not other secret languages).
• Favored Class: Any.[/sblock]
Lowlander Racial Talents
[sblock=Talents]Arcane Mastery
Connected
Divine Mastery
Elnaria
Fast Learner
Group Fighter
Ironwall
Larakis
Riversend
Saranor
Seaward
Stormhaven
Talent Feats
Talent Skills[/sblock]
Lowlander Racial Transformations
[sblock=Transformations]Black-Eyed
Fast Movement
Gold-Blooded
Great Swimmer
Green Man’s Chosen
Flowers on the Brow
Harvester’s Chosen
Hero’s Son
Roots in the Soil
Strength of Body, Mind, and Spirit
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills[/sblock][/sblock]
Human, Saltblood
[sblock=Saltblood]Saltblood Racial Traits
[sblock=Traits]• +2 Dexterity, –2 Str.
• Medium.
• Saltblood base land speed is 30 feet.
• 1 extra feat at 1st level.
• 4 extra skill points at 1st level.
• +4 racial bonus on all Swim checks and a +2 racial bonus on all Use Rope checks.
• +1 circumstance bonus to AC when using a buckler. This bonus stacks with the buckler’s shield bonus. In addition, a saltblood’s shield does not impair his ability to swim. He does not count its weight when attempting a Swim check.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Dorlian. Bonus Languages: Any (except secret languages, such as Druidic).
• Favored Class: Any.[/sblock]
Saltblood Racial Talents
[sblock=Talents]Boisterous
Clever
Danger Sense
Enterprising
Fast Learner
Ignore Pain
Intrepid
Precise
Talent Feats
Talent Skills[/sblock]
Saltblood Racial Transformations
[sblock=Transformations]Agile
Damage Reduction
Determined
Frugal
Gambler
Hold Breath
Natural Swimmer
Perfect Swimmer
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills[/sblock][/sblock]
Human, Trueborn
[sblock=Trueborn]Trueborn Racial Traits
[sblock=Traits]• +2 Wis, +2 Cha, –2 Dex.
• Medium.
• Trueborn base land speed is 30 feet.
• 1 extra feat at 1st level.
• 4 extra skill points at 1st level.
• +2 racial bonus on Handle Animal and Ride checks with horses.
• Automatic Languages: Common and King’s Tongue. Bonus Languages: Anderlar, Celestial, Clan Speech, and Valhedrin.
• Favored Class: Any.[/sblock]
Trueborn Racial Talents
[sblock=Talents]Bowman
Divine Mastery
Fleet-Footed
Hard Worker
Horse Talker
Horse Trainer
Horse Shield
Ironclad
Lesser Spellcasting I
Lesser Spellcasting II
Mounted Warrior
Natural Rider
Silver-Tongued
Strong Faith
Talent Feats
Talent Skills[/sblock]
Trueborn Racial Transformations
[sblock=Transformations]Angel Wings
Aura of Good
Darkvision
Defending Soldier
Divine Health
Divine Heritage
Followthrough
Holy Light
Natural Armor
Outsider
Spell Resistance
Staunch
Strength of Conquest
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills[/sblock][/sblock]
Lizardfolk
[sblock=Lizardfolk]Lizardfolk Racial Traits
[sblock=Traits]• +2 Str, –2 Int, –2 Cha.
• Medium.
• Lizardfolk base land speed is 30 feet. Lizardfolk base swim speed is 40 feet. This grants the lizardfolk a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. In addition, they can always take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. Lizardfolk can use the run action while swimming, provided they swim in a straight line.
• +2 racial bonus on all Knowledge (nature) and Survival checks.
• +1 natural bonus to Armor Class.
• Lizardfolk can hold their breath for a number of rounds equal to three times their Constitution score.
• Lizardfolk can never gain proficiency with heavy armor, even if it is granted as a class ability.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any (except secret languages, such as Druidic).
• Favored Class: Barbarian.[/sblock]
Lizardfolk Racial Talents
[sblock=Talents]Fire from Stones
Light in Shadow
Natural Weapon Mastery I
Natural Weapon Mastery II
Natural Weapon Mastery III
Primitive Weapon Mastery
Retrieve Spear
River Racer
Speak though Silence
Talent Feats
Talent Skills[/sblock]
Lizardfolk Racial Transformations
[sblock=Transformations]Ancestor’s Claws
Breathe Water
Darkvision
Natural Armor
Pounce
Rend
Scent
Thunder Shout
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills[/sblock][/sblock]
Minotaur
[sblock=Minotaur]Minotaur Racial Traits
[sblock=Traits]• +2 Str, +2 Con, –2 Dex, –2 Int, –2 Wis.
• Medium.
• Minotaur base land speed is 30 feet. When a minotaur charges, it may move 2.5 times its base land speed.
• Low-Light Vision.
• +2 bonus on all Spot checks.
• Natural Cunning: A minotaur can never be lost, is never flat-footed, and is immune to maze spells.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Giant. Bonus Languages: Anderlar, Clan Speech, Dwarven, Goblin, and Orc.
• Favored Class: Fighter.[/sblock]
Minotaur Racial Talents
[sblock=Talents]Approach the Line
Bellowing Challenge
Draw the Line
Gore
Lawful Vengeance
Powerful Charge
Punish the Wicked
Robust
Second Wind
Slap the Line
Stamina
Talent Feats
Talent Skills[/sblock]
Minotaur Racial Transformations
[sblock=Transformations]Darkvision
Eye of the Maze
Guardian Will
Large Size
Mighty Spring
Monstrous Humanoid
Natural Armor
Scent
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills
Word of Honor[/sblock][/sblock]
Ogre
[sblock=Ogre]Ogre Racial Traits
[sblock=Traits]• +4 Str, –2 Dex, –2 Int, –2 Cha.
• Medium.
• Ogre base land speed is 40 feet.
• Low-Light Vision.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Giant. Bonus Languages: Anderlar, Clan Speech, Dwarven, Goblin, and Orc.
• Favored Class: Fighter (Stormfells) or Barbarian (wild).[/sblock]
Ogre Racial Talents
[sblock=Talents]Endure
Favored Weapons
Feat of Strength
Giant’s Arm
Giant’s Hand
Intellectual Curiosity
Keep the Distance
Ox Back
Servant’s Manner
Stony Face
Talent Feats
Talent Skills
Unblinking Gaze[/sblock]
Ogre Racial Transformations
[sblock=Transformations]Aquatic
Awakening Magic
Body to Mind
Body to Spirit
Body to Will
Darkvision
Flight
Giant
Large Size
Natural Armor
Swimmer
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills
Unbound Spirit[/sblock][/sblock]
Orc
[sblock=Orc]Orc Racial Traits
[sblock=Traits]• +2 Str, –2 Int, –2 Cha.
• Medium.
• Orc base land speed is 40 feet.
• Low-Light Vision.
• Cold tolerance: Orcs never suffer non-lethal damage from cold temperatures and conditions.
• +2 bonus on all Fortitude saves.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Orc. Bonus Languages: Anderlar, Clan Speech, Dwarven, Giant, and Goblin.
• Favored Class: Barbarian.[/sblock]
Orc Racial Talents
[sblock=Talents]Assess
Awakened Mind
Bigger the Wound the Better, The
Feat of Strength
Orcish Rage
Ready Grip
Sharp Eyes
Sure Feet
Talent Feats
Talent Skills
Trusting Ears[/sblock]
Orc Racial Transformations
[sblock=Transformations]Blood of Ice
Cave Crawler
Damage Reduction
Darkvision
Fire’s Friend
Frostborn
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills
Wait like Rock
Wolf Run[/sblock][/sblock]
Orc, Forest Wight
[sblock=Forest Wight]Forest Wight Racial Traits
[sblock=Traits]• +2 Str, +2 Con, –2 Wis, –4 Cha.
• Medium.
• Forest wight base land speed is 40 feet.
• Darkvision 60 ft.
• Cold tolerance: Forest wights never suffer non-lethal damage from cold temperatures and conditions.
• +2 racial bonus to Hide and Move Silently checks. Hide and Move Silently are always considered class skills for forest wights.
• +2 to saves vs. energy drain.
• Light sensitivity (Ex): Forest wights are dazzled if exposed to even dim daylight or when within the radius of a daylight spell, and are sickened when exposed to bright sunlight.
• Favored Class: Ranger.[/sblock]
Forest Wight Racial Talents
[sblock=Talents]Forest Fade
Hawk Swoop
Shadow in Darkness
Shadow Mastery
Talent Feats
Talent Skills[/sblock]
Forest Wight Racial Transformations
[sblock=Transformations]Blood of Shadows
Child of Darkness
Faded Spirit
Icy Breath
Trackless Step
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills[/sblock][/sblock]
Tiefling
[sblock=Tiefling]Tiefling Racial Traits
[sblock=Traits]• +2 Dex, +2 Int, +2 Cha, –2 Str, –2 Con.
• Medium.
• Tiefling base land speed is 30 feet.
• +2 racial bonus on Bluff and Diplomacy checks.
• Low-Light Vision.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Valhedrin. Bonus Languages: Anderlar, Infernal, King’s Tongue, and Sothren.
• Favored Class: Wizard.[/sblock]
Tiefling Racial Talents
[sblock=Talents]Arcane Mastery
Combat Maneuvers
Covert Casting
Demonic Familiar
Fiendish Frenzy
Generalist
Infernal Gift I
Infernal Gift II
Infernal Resistance
Linguist
Local Specialist
Martial Training
Poisoner
Prophetic Instinct
Talent Feats
Talent Skills
Trip and Stab
Whip Fighting[/sblock]
Tiefling Racial Transformations
[sblock=Transformations]Claws
Darkvision
Fiendish Form
Fire Resistance
Infernal Presence
Inured to Good
Natural Armor
Outsider
Tail
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills
Wings[/sblock][/sblock]
Yuan-ti, Thinblood
[sblock=Thinblood]Thinblood Racial Traits
[sblock=Traits]• +2 Int, +2 Wis, –2 Str.
• Medium.
• Yuan-ti thinblood base land speed is 30 feet.
• +2 bonus on all Diplomacy and Sense Motive checks.
• Low-Light Vision.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Yuan-ti. Bonus Languages: Abyssal, Draconic, and Valhedrin.
• Favored Class: Psion.[/sblock]
Thinblood Racial Talents
[sblock=Talents]Bite Attack
Craft Power Stone
Friendly Advice
Identify Psionic Item
Invisible Psionics
Lesser Psionics I
Lesser Psionics II
Mesmerizing Motions
Poison Bite
Psionic Mastery
Rapport
Silent Slither
Soothing Words
Talent Feats
Talent Skills
Unseen Stillness
Wall Walking[/sblock]
Thinblood Racial Transformations
[sblock=Transformations]Balancing Tail
Becoming the Taint
Constricting Tail
Darkvision
Embracing the Taint
Improved Grab
Lashing Tail
Natural Armor
Snake Form I
Snake Form II
Snake Form III
Transformation Feats
Transformation Skills[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]
Racial Talents
[sblock=Talents][sblock=A]*Aim is True (Ex):* As a full-round action, a wood elf with this talent may aim and fire a sling or bow (not including crossbows). If he hits, he may add his Dexterity bonus to the damage roll as well as any possible Strength bonus.
*Alternate Form:* When a doppelganger chooses this racial talent, he gains the ability to transform into a different alternate form. The new form follows all the normal rules for transformation.
_Special:_ This racial talent can be selected multiple times.
*Approach the Line:* When a minotaur with approach the line charges, he does not take double damage from a set weapon and may ignore the –2 penalty to AC from charging.
*Arcane Mastery:* Each time this racial trait is selected, the dawn elf, night elf, gnome, halfling, lowlander or tiefling gains one additional known spell of any level he can cast (if he is a spontaneous caster) or one additional spell slot per day of any level he can cast (if he must prepare his arcane spells).
_Prerequisite:_ Arcane spellcaster level 1+.
*Assess (Ex):* Once per round, as a free action, the orc may select a target within 60 ft. The orc and his target make opposed rolls, the orc using his Sense Motive skill and the target using his Bluff skill or his HD, whichever is higher. If the orc succeeds, he may learn any three pieces of information about the target, including: a skill rank, base attack bonus, class, level, special ability, or ability score.
*Awakened Mind (Ex):* The orc gains a number of bonus skill points equal to his character level. The orc also gains a permanent bonus of +1 skill point per level for all subsequent levels.
_Prerequisite:_ Int 13.
_Special:_ This talent may only be taken once.[/sblock]
[sblock=B]*Bellowing Challenge:* When making an Intimidate check, the minotaur may select one additional target to be affected, plus one for each point of Charisma bonus (for a minimum of two total targets if he has no Charisma modifier).
*Bend before the Wind (Ex):* Once per round when a gnome with this talent would normally be hit with a ranged weapon, the gnome may dodge it and take no damage. He must be aware of the attack and not flat-footed.
*Bigger the Wound the Better, The:* Every time an orc selects this racial talent he gains a +1 talent bonus on all attack rolls with two-handed melee weapons.
_Special:_ This racial talent may not be selected twice in a row.
*Bite Attack:* The thinblood gains the ability to deliver a powerful bite attack in addition to his normal melee attacks. The attack is made with a –5 penalty and deals 1d6 points of damage plus half the character’s Strength modifier. If the bite is the character’s only attack for the round, it does not suffer this penalty and it deals 1d6 points of damage plus his full Strength modifier.
*Blessing of Life (Su):* Once per day as a full-round action, a ghost elf with this talent can imbue his spear, 10 arrows, or 20 sling bullets with a minor divine enchantment. This enchantment lasts for 1 hour per point of the ghost elf’s Charisma modifier (minimum 1). It does not provide any bonuses, but the items count as magic weapons for the purpose of bypassing damage reduction.
*Boisterous:* A saltblood that selects this racial talent gains a +4 talent bonus to all Charisma-based skills when carousing or participating in celebrations. Further, he never suffers ill effects from too much drink.
*Bonded (Su):* A highlander that selects this racial talent gains possession of another highlander’s _anunti_ and he may _command_ (as the spell) that highlander as a free action. The target highlander can only be affected by this talent once per day. The target may make a Will save (DC 10 + one-half the level of the commanding highlander + his Charisma modifier) to resist the effect.
*Bounty of the Forest (Ex):* By spending one hour in the wilderness and making a DC 20 Survival skill check, a wood elf with this talent can gather magical plants to create a healing balm that cures 1d4 points of damage when applied as a standard action. He may do this once per day. The balms last for one week before losing potency.
*Bowman (Ex):* A trueborn that selects this talent may draw and ready, or stow, any kind of bow (except crossbows) as a free action.[/sblock]
[sblock=C]*Call to Battle (Su):* As a standard action, the dawn elf can let out a bell-like cry that immediately awakens all naturally sleeping allies within a 30-ft. radius. Additionally, if those allies are dazed or sleeping due to magical effects, the dawn elf may make a caster level check as if casting an area _dispel magic that targets only those effects. Caster level equal to character level. This is a mind-affecting effect.
Prerequisite: Cha 13.
*Call to Life (Ex):* Any creature summoned by a gnome with this talent using a summon nature’s ally spell gains a +2 talent bonus to Dexterity and +2 bonus to its natural armor.
*Captivating Patter (Ex):* As a standard action, a halfling that selects this talent may target a single intelligent creature within 30 ft. He may make a Bluff check against that target as if feinting in combat. If the target fails its special Sense Motive check (just as with feinting in combat, the target may add its base attack bonus to the roll along with any other applicable modifiers), it becomes dazed for 1 round. A creature may only be targeted by this effect once per day. This is a mind-affecting, language-dependent ability.
Prerequisite: Character level 4th+.
*Capture the Essence (Ex):* This allows a halfling that selects this talent to make a Sense Motive check against any target within 30 ft., opposed by the target’s Bluff check. If the Halfling wins, he learns one component of the target’s alignment. The halfling may only use this ability on a creature once, and may therefore never use it to guess a creature’s total alignment.
*Catch the Winds (Su):* A ghost elf with this talent has learned a trick for trapping the cold winds of the north into a fetish bag. When released as a standard action, these winds circle his body, deflecting arrows for a number of minutes per day equal to his character level. This provides him with protection equal to a protection from arrows spell. The duration of the effect need not be sequential. The fetish bag does not work for any other character.
Prerequisite: ability to cast 1st-level spells.
Special: If this talent is chosen more than once, the ghost elf gains an additional fetish bag.
*Clan Favored Weapon:* When this ability is chosen, the highlander gains a +1 circumstance bonus on attack and damage rolls and a +1 circumstance bonus on initiative checks when he is using one of his favored weapons. If the highlander does not have his weapon drawn when initiative is rolled, he can still gain his initiative bonus by drawing and using his weapon on the first round of combat. The most common favored weapons in the highlands include: bastard sword, battleaxe, greatsword, longsword, shortbow, and spear.
*Clever:* When a saltblood that selects this racial talent makes a successful skill check for an Intelligence or Dexterity-based skill, he gains a +4 talent bonus to his next skill check of any type. This bonus disappears if not used within one minute.
*Combat Maneuvers:* When the tiefling selects this racial talent, he gains one of the following bonus feats: Improved Disarm, Improved Feint, Improved Grapple, Improved Sunder, or Improved Trip.
Special: The character must still meet the prerequisites for any feat selected with this ability. Also, this racial talent may not be selected twice in a row.
*Connected:* Any time a lowlander that has chosen this racial talent is in need he can look to his fellows to provide him with whatever aid they can reasonably give.
Once per day the lowlander can make a level check (1d20 + character level) to which he adds his Charisma modifier. The DM sets the DC based on the aid being requested and the circumstances involved. The DC ranges from 10 for a simple request to as high as 25 for highly dangerous, expensive, or illegal requests. The lowlander cannot take 10 or take 20 on this check, nor can he retry the check for the same request. Note that these requests should help advance the plot of an adventure. A request that would allow the lowlander and his companions to circumvent an important plotline should always be unavailable to the character, regardless of the result of the check. The DM should always monitor the lowlander’s use of this ability and disallow any request that could be disruptive to the game.
A lowlander can only request a favor from any particular NPC once per week, and any particular community a number of times per month equal to his level.
Note that only other lowlanders will grant this type of favor as it represents loyalty to one’s own, and PCs are never under any compulsion to grant favor requests to other lowlanders.
*Covert Casting:* Selecting this racial talent allows the tiefling to choose a bonus feat from among the following: Eschew Materials, Silent Spell, Still Spell, Quicken Spell.
Prerequisite: Character level 4th.
Special: The character must still meet the prerequisites for any feat selected with this ability. Also, this racial talent may not be selected twice in a row.
*Craft Magic Arms and Armor I:* The dwarf gains the ability to create magic arms and armor without taking the Craft Magic Arms and Armor feat. He must still expend the gold, XP, and time costs as per the feat in order to create the weapon, and he must craft the masterwork item himself as part of the process. He may create any weapon, armor, or shield with a total bonus of +2 or less (including enhancement bonuses and special abilities).
Prerequisite: Identify Magic Arms and Armor.
*Craft Magic Arms and Armor II:* The dwarf’s skill at crafting magic arms and armor improves. He can now create any weapon, armor, or shield with a total bonus of up to +5 (including enhancement bonuses and special abilities). 
Prerequisite: Craft Magic Arms and Armor I, character level 7+.
*Craft Power Stone:* This ability grants a thinblood the ability to craft a power stone even if he does not have the Encode Stone feat or the ability to use psionics. He must still expend the gold, XP, and time costs as per the feat. Each time this trait is selected, the thinblood chooses three psionic powers of up to 3rd level from the psion or psychic warrior’s lists. He may now create power stones that mimic the effects of these powers, and the thinblood’s caster level is always considered the minimum necessary to cast the spell.
Prerequisite: Identify Psionic Item.[/sblock]
[sblock=D]*Dance of Falling Leaves (Ex):* A wood elf with this talent may spend a full-round action to set the measure. For the rest of the encounter, he gains a +2 dodge bonus to AC against ranged attacks and a +2 bonus to saving throws against spells that directly target him. If the wood elf loses his Dexterity bonus to AC for any reason during the encounter, he loses these benefits. He may spend another full-round action to reactivate the dance.
*Dance of Shadows (Ex):* On a round in which the dawn elf moves more than 30 ft., he gains concealment. This causes all attacks against him to suffer a 20% miss chance.
Prerequisites: Dex 13, twilight dance.
*Dance of Storm Winds (Ex):* When engaged in the dawn dance and moving both before and after his attack (e.g., using the Spring Attack feat), the elf gains a single extra attack at his highest attack bonus.
Prerequisites: Dex 13, dawn dance.
*Dance of the Endless Journey (Ex):* While engaged in the dawn dance and wearing light or no armor and carrying no more than a light load, the dawn elf gains a +10 ft. bonus to his base movement rate.
Prerequisites: Dex 13, dawn dance.
*Dance of the Return (Ex):* A ghost elf with this talent can tune his will to the spirit of the dance. As a full-round action, he can set the measure. For the rest of the encounter, he gains a +1 talent bonus to Will saves and a +2 talent bonus to saves against energy drain, negative energy effects, death effects, and ability score loss.
*Dance of the Starlit River (Ex):* On a round in which the dawn elf moves at least 30 ft., he gains a +2 dodge bonus to AC and a +2 talent bonus to his Reflex saves. These bonuses supersede those granted by the twilight dance.
Prerequisites: Dex 13, twilight dance.
*Danger Sense:* When this talent is selected, the saltblood gains a +4 racial bonus on all initiative checks.
Special: This racial talent may not be selected twice in a row.
*Dawn Dance (Ex):* As a full-round action, a dawn elf with this talent may establish the patterns of the dance. Every round of the encounter thereafter, he gains a +1 dodge bonus to AC and may leave one threatened space each round without provoking an attack of opportunity. If the dawn elf loses his Dexterity bonus to AC for any reason during the encounter, he loses these benefits. He may spend another full-round action to reactivate the dance.
Prerequisite: Dex 13.
*Deception:* A doppelganger that chooses this racial talent gains Bluff and Sense Motive as class skills. If either of these is already a class skill for the doppelganger, he gains a +2 talent bonus to that skill.
*Deep Roots (Ex):* As a standard action, the gnome may grant himself an SR of 10 + his character level against damaging spells or spell-like effects that target him specifically (magic missile, inflict spells, searing light, etc.). This bonus lasts as long as the gnome continues to take standard actions to maintain it.
*Demonic Familiar:* When he selects this racial trait, the tiefling gains either an imp or a quasit as a familiar. If he already has a familiar, the ritual he performs causes the new familiar to burst forth from the old one’s living flesh.
*Divine Mastery (Ex):* Each time this racial trait is selected, the dwarf, wood elf, gnome, lowlander or trueborn gains one additional known spell of any level he can cast (if he is a spontaneous caster) or one additional spell slot per day of any level he can cast (if he must prepare his divine spells).
Prerequisite: Divine spellcaster level 1+.
*Draw the Line:* The minotaur can set himself to receive a charge regardless of what weapon he holds, automatically inflicting double damage on a charging opponent if he hits. Setting to receive a charge uses a ready action.
*Drink the Soil’s Strength (Ex):* Once per day as a standard action, a gnome with this talent may grant himself a +4 talent bonus to Strength and Constitution for a number of rounds equal to his Wisdom modifier.
Prerequisite: Wis 13.
*Drive the Body (Ex):* A highlander that selects this racial talent may channel spirit adept strength points directly into his Constitution as a standard action. For every point he spends, his Constitution increases by +1 for one minute. A highlander cannot spend more points in this way than he could spend on one of his spirit adept powers (1 at 1st, 5 at 6th, and 10 at 11th).
Prerequisite: Spirit adept, character level 4th.[/sblock]
[sblock=E]*Elder (Ex):* This gives a highlander a +4 bonus to his leadership score, but his cohorts and followers must all be highlanders.
Prerequisites: Character level 6th, must be selected by his clan.
*Elemental Empathy (Ex):* This ability functions exactly like the subterranean empathy talent, except that it can also be used on creatures of the earth or fire subtypes, regardless of their creature type, that have Intelligence scores lower than 5 and live underground.
Prerequisite: Subterranean Empathy.
*Elnaria:* A lowlander that selects this racial talent gains Knowledge (geography) and one other Knowledge skill of his choice as class skills. Additionally, he gains a +2 talent bonus to checks with either skill.
*Emergency Stabilizing (Ex):* The doppelganger dies when reaching –15 hit points, rather than –10. Additionally, the doppelganger has a 40% chance of stabilizing when below 0 hp. A character with the Diehard feat that chooses this transformation still falls unconscious at –10 hit points, however.
Prerequisites: Character level 6th, rapid sealing.
*Endure (Ex):* An ogre that selects this racial talent may, once per day, choose to remove a fatigued condition, or reduce an exhausted condition to fatigued. This ability also resets the DC of forced march attempts. Using this ability is a free action.
*Enterprising:* Any time a saltblood that selects this racial talent fails a skill check or attack roll, he gains a +1 bonus to the next skill check or attack roll that he makes. This bonus disappears if not used within one minute.[/sblock]
[sblock=F]*Faith (Ex):* A highlander that selects this racial talent gains the effect of a permanent sanctuary spell when facing other highlanders. This effect ends for the duration of the encounter if he attacks any highlander. A hostile highlander can break this effect by making a Will save (DC 11 + the Charisma modifier of the protected highlander). Caster level is equal to character level.
Special: If the highlander has at least one level of disciple, increase the DC to break the effect by +2.
*Fast Learner:* When the halfling, highlander, lowlander or saltblood selects this racial talent, he may select any two skills that become class skills for him no matter what his class selection may be. If the individual selects a skill that is already a class skill for him, he gains a +2 racial (halfling) or talent (highlander, lowlander or saltblood) bonus to that skill.
*Favored Weapons:* An ogre’s traditional weapons include many types of spear and javelin. Each time this ability is selected, the ogre gains a +1 talent bonus on attack rolls with piercing melee and thrown weapons.
Special: This racial talent may not be selected twice in a row.
*Feat of Strength:* When the ogre or orc character selects this racial talent, he gains the ability to perform a feat of strength. Once per day the character can make a Strength check as if he had rolled a 20 and with a +10 bonus to the result. Thus, an individual with an 18 Strength would have an automatic result of 34 on his check.
Special: Each time the character chooses this racial talent, he gains one more use of the ability each day.
*Fey Gift I (Sp):* The wood elf or gnome is able to cast a small selection of divine spells, even if he does not have levels in a divine spellcasting class. He may choose one 0-level and one 1st-level spell from the druid’s spell list. From this point forward, he may cast each of these spells once per day as a spell-like ability. The caster level for these abilities is equal to the individual’s character level.
*Fey Gift II (Sp):* The wood elf’s or gnome’s may use all of the spells granted by fey gift I twice per day. In addition, he may choose an additional 1st-level and one 2nd-level spell that he may now cast once per day as spell-like abilities. The caster level for these abilities is equal to the individual’s character level.
Prerequisite: Fey gift I, character level 7th+.
*Fiendish Frenzy (Ex):* A tiefling that selects this racial talent gains the ability to rage once per day as the barbarian’s rage ability. If he already gets the rage ability (such as by having a level of barbarian), then he gains one extra use of his rage ability per day.
Prerequisite: Character level 6th.
Special: The tiefling may only choose this racial transformation once.
*Fire from Stones (Sp):* A number of times per day equal to half his class level, a lizardfolk can pick up a handful of pebbles and breathe them into flame. This effectively allows him to cast produce fire as a spell-like ability. Caster level equal to one-half character level.
*Flash of Thunder (Ex):* Once per day, a gnome with this transformation may use a standard action to imbue the charge of his spirit in one melee weapon, one of his own natural weapons, or 5 arrows, bolts, or bullets. They gain the shocking special ability. The transformation lasts for one round per character level, and ceases functioning if anyone but the gnome uses the weapons.
Prerequisite: Character level 4th.
*Fleet-Footed (Ex):* A trueborn that selects this talent gets a +2 talent bonus to all Tumble checks and, should he provoke an attack of opportunity by moving through a threatened space, gets a +2 bonus to AC to avoid the attack. This bonus stacks with that provided by the Mobility feat.
*Forest Fade (Ex):* This talent allows the forest wight to use the Hide skill in any sort of natural terrain, even if the terrain does not grant cover or concealment.
Prerequisite: Character level 6th.
*Form Mastery:* A doppelganger that selects this racial talent gains the physical ability adjustments (Str, Dex, and Con) and natural armor bonuses of his new form. Thus, if the doppelganger transforms into a dwarf, he gains +2 Constitution and –2 Dexterity, whereas transforming into a lizardfolk would grant +2 Strength and +1 natural armor.
Prerequisites: Quick Form, Alternate Form, character level 7+.
*Friend of the Land (Ex):* The gnome gains an animal companion as if he were a shaman with a level equal to half his character level. If the gnome already has or receives an animal companion from another ability, he gains a +2 bonus to his effective level for determining his companion’s abilities.
Prerequisite: Wis 13, character level 4th.
*Friendly Advice (Sp):* Once per day, the thinblood may cast suggestion as a spell-like ability. The thinblood must have his target’s attention, so this ability may not be used in combat.
Prerequisite: Rapport.
Special: Each time this racial talent is selected, the thinblood may use the ability an additional time per day. This racial talent may not be selected twice in a row.[/sblock]
[sblock=G]*Generalist (Ex):* When a tiefling selects this racial talent, he gains a total talent bonus of +5 that may be distributed among any Knowledge skills.
Special: No one Knowledge skill may be given more than a +3 bonus.
*Giant Fighter:* Each time a dwarf selects this racial talent, he gains a +1 talent bonus on all attack rolls against giants and humanoids of at least Large size.
*Giant’s Arm (Ex):* The ogre receives a +1 racial bonus when throwing rocks. He can hurl rocks weighing 40 to 50 pounds each up to five range increments. Rocks thrown by the ogre do 2d6 points of damage and have a range increment of 120 feet.
Prerequisite: Size Large.
*Giant’s Hand (Ex):* The ogre may catch Small, Medium, or Large rocks. Once per round, an ogre that would normally be hit by a rock may make a Reflex save as a free action. The DC is 15 for a Small rock, 20 for a Medium one, and 25 for a Large one. (If the projectile provides a magical bonus on attack rolls, the DC increases by that amount.) The ogre may not catch rocks while flat-footed.
Prerequisite: Size Large.
*Give a Smile (Ex):* Once per day, a halfling who selects this talent may make a Perform (oratory) skill check while telling a tale to an ally. For every 5 points by which the check exceeds 10, he may choose one additional ally. Each ally chosen receives a +1 luck bonus that may be applied to any one roll within the next 24 hours.
*Gore:* The minotaur gains a gore attack at his highest base attack bonus that deals 1d8 points of damage plus half his Strength modifier. When using the full-attack action with a one- or two-handed weapon, he may choose to also use the gore attack, though the gore attack suffers a –5 penalty on the attack roll.
*Group Fighter:* Each time the lowlander chooses this racial talent, he gains a +1 talent bonus on attack rolls made when attacking a creature that is threatened by one of his allies.
Special: This racial talent may not be selected twice in a row.
*Guests of the Fey (Ex):* When dealing with a fey creature, a wood elf that selects this talent may make a d20 check modified by his character level plus his Charisma modifier. If he beats a DC equal to 10 + the creature’s HD + its Charisma modifier, that creature will be obligated not to harm or restrain him, and to offer him assistance if it is able. Whatever its inclination, it will not fight for him or leave its home area. The wood elf may only use this ability once per month on a specific fey. If he fails, he can never invoke the ability again on that target.[/sblock]
[sblock=H]*Hard Worker:* When this racial talent is selected, the trueborn may choose one of the following feats: Athletic, Endurance, Great Fortitude, or Toughness.
*Hawk Swoop (Ex):* When the forest wight falls at least 10 ft. before hitting a target with a melee attack, he gains a +2 bonus to his damage roll for every 5 ft. fallen. This damage is not applied if the forest wight’s fall was slowed in any way (by a slow fall ability, feather fall spell, etc.), but can still be applied if the forest wight used the Jump or Tumble skill to lessen the damage of the fall.
*Heart of the Matter, The (Ex):* A halfling that selects this talent receives a +4 talent bonus when making Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Information, and Sense Motive checks targeting humanoids with commoner, expert, or warrior classes.
*Hope (Ex):* As a standard action, a highlander can target one ally within 30 ft. that suffers from a fear effect. By making a Perform (oratory) skill check and beating a DC equal to the save DC of the effect, the highlander can improve the ally’s condition by one step (from panicked to frightened, frightened to shaken, or shaken to unaffected).
*Horse Shield:* Each time he selects this racial talent, the trueborn gains a +2 cover bonus to AC when riding his horse thanks to his ability to duck while riding and put his horse between him and danger. If his horse is hit while providing cover in this way, the trueborn can still use a Ride check to negate the damage.
Special: This racial talent may not be selected twice in a row.
*Horse Talker (Su):* A trueborn that selects this talent may communicate with horses, ponies, and other mundane mounts as if permanently under the effect of a speak with animals spell.
Prerequisite: Horse trainer.
*Horse Trainer (Ex):* A trueborn with this racial talent has so bonded with the mounts that he rides that he may use the wild empathy ability with horses, ponies, and other mundane mounts. The character uses his total character level and his Charisma modifier to determine the check result.[/sblock]
[sblock=I]*Identify Magic Arms and Armor:* By concentrating for 10 minutes on a magic weapon, suit of armor, or shield, the dwarf can identify all of its magic properties (including enhancement bonuses, special abilities, and so on). A dwarf can identify whether or not a piece of armor or weapon has any magic properties at all as a free action.
*Identify Psionic Item:* By concentrating for 10 minutes on a psionic item, the thinblood can identify all of its psionic properties. A thinblood can identify whether or not an item has any psionic properties at all as a free action.
*Ignore Pain:* Because of the saltblood’s inherent toughness, all non-lethal damage suffered by the character is reduced by half.
*Improvised Equipment:* Given 10 minutes and the presence of any reasonable materials, a doppelganger with this racial talent can improvise equipment to gain a +4 circumstance bonus to any one of the following skills:[/b] Balance, Climb, Disable Device, Hide, Jump, Move Silently, Open Lock, or Swim. This is a one-time bonus, although actions relying on multiple skill checks (such as a long swim) gain the bonus on each check until the action is completed.
*Incredible Luck:* Each time the halfling selects this racial talent he gains the ability to re-roll any single die roll once per day. The halfling must announce that he is using this ability before he learns the result of the roll, but he may choose to use the better of the two rolls.
*Infernal Gift I:* The tiefling is able to cast a small selection of arcane spells. He may choose one 0-level and one 1st-level spell from the wizard’s spell list. From this point forward, he may cast each of these spells once per day as a spell-like ability. The caster level for these abilities is equal to the tiefling’s character level.
*Infernal Gift II:* The tiefling’s arcane abilities grow more powerful. He may use all of the spells granted by infernal gift I twice per day. In addition, he may choose an additional 1st-level and one 2nd-level spell from the wizard’s list that he may now cast once per day as spell-like abilities. The caster level for these abilities is equal to the tiefling’s character level.
Prerequisite: Infernal gift I, character level 7+.
*Infernal Resistance:* When this racial talent is selected, the tiefling immediately gains a +4 bonus on all saving throws against the spells, special abilities, and special attacks of evil outsiders.
*Intellectual Curiosity:* An ogre that chooses this racial talent treats his Intelligence as if it were two points higher in regards to skills. Thus, an ogre fighter with an 8 Intelligence would gain 2 skill points per level (2 for class, +0 for Intelligence) rather than 1, and Intelligence-based skills would have a +0 modifier rather than –1.
Special: This racial talent may only be selected once.
*Intrepid:* When a saltblood that selects this racial talent succeeds at a Will save against a malicious effect, he gains a +1 bonus to attack rolls, damage rolls, and skill checks for one minute. The bonuses from multiple successful Will saves stack.
*Invisible Psionics:* Once chosen, the thinblood’s psionic powers no longer have any visible effects other than external effects created by the power itself (knocking a door down with telekinesis, flying, and so on). Powers with obvious physical manifestations, such as finger of fire or ectoplasmic armor cannot be made invisible using this ability.
Prerequisite: Lesser Psionics II.
*Ironclad (Ex):* A trueborn that selects this talent may consider the maximum Dexterity bonus of any heavy armor he wears to be increased by 1.
*Ironwall:* A lowlander that selects this racial talent may select two simple weapons and one martial weapon with which he is already proficient. He gains a +1 talent bonus to attack rolls when using those weapons.[/sblock]
[sblock=K]*Keep the Distance:* Any time an ogre with this ability makes a successful attack of opportunity against an opponent, he may force the opponent back 5 feet in any direction.
Prerequisite: Large size.[/sblock]
[sblock=L]*Larakis:* A lowlander that selects this racial talent gains a +1 talent bonus to attack and damage rolls when in an aquatic environment or on a ship.
*Lawful Vengeance:* When making a melee attack against an opponent who can execute a sneak attack, the minotaur gains a bonus to his damage rolls equal to the number of dice of sneak attack damage the target deals. Thus, when targeting an opponent who can deal 4d6 sneak attack damage, the minotaur receives a +4 bonus to damage rolls.
*Lesser Psionics I:* The thinblood is able to manifest some of the abilities of its more powerful cousins, albeit in a much more limited fashion.
1/day—chameleon power, detect poison, produce acid.
*Lesser Psionics II:* The thinblood’s psionics grow more powerful. He may use all of the abilities granted by Psionics I twice per day. In addition, he gains the following power.
1/day—alternate form, aversion.
Prerequisite: Lesser Psionics 1, character level 5+.
*Lesser Spellcasting I:* The trueborn or dawn elf is able to cast a small selection of divine (trueborn) or arcane (dawn elf) spells. He may choose one 0-level and one 1st-level spell from the paladin’s (trueborn) or wizard’s (dawn elf) spell list. From this point forward, he may cast each of these spells once per day as a spell-like ability. The caster level for these abilities is equal to the individual’s character level.
*Lesser Spellcasting II:* The trueborn’s or dawn elf’s spellcasting abilities grow more powerful. He may use all of the spells granted by Lesser Spellcasting I twice per day. In addition, he may choose an additional 1st-level and one 2nd-level spell that he may now cast once per day as spell-like abilities. The caster level for these abilities is equal to the individual’s character level.
Prerequisite: Lesser Spellcasting I, level 7+.
*Light in Shadow (Ex):* When making a melee attack, the lizardfolk may reroll a miss caused by concealment in darkness or shadows.
*Linguist (Ex):* A tiefling that selects this racial talent immediately learns to speak and write two languages.
*Local Specialist (Ex):* A tiefling that selects this racial talent gains a single specialized Knowledge (local) skill, such as Knowledge (Deluin) or Knowledge (Valhedar Island). Additionally, he gets a +4 talent bonus to checks made with that skill.[/sblock]
[sblock=M]*Martial Training:* When the tiefling selects this racial talent, he gains one of the following bonus feats: Simple Weapon Proficiency, Martial Weapon Proficiency, Exotic Weapon Proficiency, or Shield Proficiency.
Special: The character must still meet the prerequisites for any feat selected with this ability. Also, this racial talent may not be selected twice in a row.
*Master of the Underbeasts (Ex):* A dwarf that selects this racial talent receives a +5 bonus to Handle Animal checks when commanding or training animals that live underground. Additionally, the dwarf may make Handle Animal checks to command or train any creature that lives underground, regardless of its Intelligence or creature type, without the usual +5 penalty to DC.
*Mesmerizing Motions (Sp):* Once per day, the thinblood may cast hypnotism as a spell-like ability as if using the Still Spell and Silent Spell feats. The thinblood must have his targets’ attention, so this ability may not be used in combat.
Prerequisite: Soothing words.
Special: Each time this racial talent is selected, the thinblood may use the ability an additional time per day.
*Mimic Age and Gender (Ex):* Doppelgangers that select this talent learn to mimic the traits of other genders and ages. This reduces by 4 points the Disguise check penalty for attempting to impersonate a creature of a different age or gender.
*Mimic Mannerisms (Ex):* A doppelganger that selects this talent learns to unconsciously mimic the mannerisms and body language of specific targets he wishes to impersonate. This reduces by 4 points the Spot check bonus granted to those familiar with the target when trying to pierce the disguise.
*Mimic Voice (Ex):* A doppelganger that selects this talent learns how to perfectly mimic the voice of specific targets he wishes to impersonate. This reduces by 4 points the Spot check bonus granted to those familiar with the target when trying to pierce the disguise.
*Mounted Warrior:* A trueborn that selects this racial talent gains a +1 circumstance bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls when mounted in combat.[/sblock]
[sblock=N]*Natural Rider:* A trueborn that selects this racial talent can use his full Ride skill no matter what type of creature he is riding.
*Natural Weapon Mastery I:* When the lizardfolk selects this racial talent, he gains the ability to effectively use his natural weapons in combat. He gains two claw attacks at his highest base attack bonus that deal 1d4 points of damage plus Strength modifier. When using the full-attack action with a one-handed weapon, he may choose to also use a claw attack instead of any iterative attacks he may gain with his weapon. In this case the claw attack suffers a –5 penalty on the attack roll.
*Natural Weapon Mastery II:* When the lizardfolk selects this racial talent, he gains the ability to make a single bite attack at his highest base attack bonus that deals 1d6 points of damage plus Strength modifier. When using the full-attack option, the lizardfolk can use two claws and a bite, in which case the bite suffers a –5 penalty on the attack roll and deals 1d6 points of damage plus one-half Strength modifier.
Prerequisite: Natural Weapon Mastery I.
*Natural Weapon Mastery III:* When the lizardfolk selects this racial talent, he gains the ability to make a single tail sweep attack at his highest base attack bonus that deals 2d4 points of damage plus one and a half times his Strength modifier. When using the full-attack option, the lizardfolk can use two claws, a bite, and a tail sweep, in which case the bite and tail sweep suffer a –5 penalty on the attack roll and deal 1d6 points of damage plus one-half Strength modifier and 2d4 points of damage plus Strength modifier, respectively.
Prerequisite: Natural Weapon Mastery II.[/sblock]
[sblock=O]*One Elf Alone (Ex):* A ghost elf that chooses this talent gains a +3 talent bonus to Hide and Move Silently checks when there are no allied characters within 60 ft.
*Ox Back (Ex):* An ogre with this talent increases his already prodigious carrying capacity by 50%.
*Orcish Rage:* When an orc selects this racial talent, he gains the ability to rage once per day as the barbarian’s rage ability.
If he already gets the rage ability (such as by having a level of barbarian), then he gains one extra use of his rage ability per day and gains rage abilities as if he were two levels higher in the class that grants him the rage. In addition, his Constitution score is considered to be four points higher when determining the duration of his rage (this does not stack if the ability is selected multiple times). Thus, if a 2nd-level orc barbarian with a 16 Constitution selected this talent, he would be able to rage three times per day and each rage would last for 10 rounds. If he selected this ability again at 8th level, he would be able to rage 4 times per day and would gain the greater rage ability. The orc’s greater rages would last 11 rounds.
Special: An orc that gains the rage ability through this talent may not select it again. If he already had the rage ability prior to selecting this talent (or if he gains it at the same level), then he may select it again, increasing his rage ability by an additional two levels. This racial talent may not be selected twice in a row.[/sblock]
[sblock=P]*Part like Water (Ex):* A gnome with this talent learns to use a limited form of evasion. The gnome selects one energy type (acid, cold, electricity, fire, sonic). Against attacks of that sort that would normally inflict half damage on a successful Reflex save, he takes no damage if he succeeds.
Prerequisites: Dex 13, Wis 13, character level 6th.
Special: Each time the character selects this talent, he may choose an additional energy type against which he may gain evasion. This racial transformation may not be selected twice in a row.
*Perfect Memory (Ex):* A moon elf with this talent may make an Intelligence check (DC 15 + 1 per month since the event or scene) to accurately recall details of any conversation, book, or scene he witnessed. This gives him a +2 bonus to bardic knowledge checks in addition to allowing him to recall specific details.
*Poison Bite:* The thinblood’s bite becomes even more deadly, injecting poison into its victim. In addition, the penalty for making a bite attack in conjunction with other attacks is reduced to –2. Yuan-ti poison; bite; Fortitude save (DC 13); initial and secondary damage 1d6 Constitution.
Prerequisite: Bite attack.
*Poisoner (Ex):* A tiefling that selects this racial talent can never accidentally expose himself to poison when readying it for use. Additionally, if he rolls a natural 1 on an attack roll with a poisoned weapon, he gains a +4 talent bonus on the Reflex save to avoid poisoning himself.
*Potion Mastery I:* When the gnome selects this ability, he gains the ability to unfailingly identify magical potions and oils. In addition, all potions are considered to have a caster level one higher when drunk by the gnome. (So a standard potion of cure light wounds would heal 1d8+2 points of damage.)
*Potion Mastery II:* This ability grants a gnome the ability to brew potions even if he does not have the Brew Potion feat or the ability to cast spells. He must still expend the gold, XP, and time costs as per the feat. Each time this trait is selected, the gnome chooses three spells of up to 3rd level from the shaman or ranger spell lists. He may now create potions that mimic the effects of these spells, and the gnome’s caster level is always considered the minimum necessary to cast the spell.
Prerequisite: Potion mastery I.
*Powerful Charge:* The minotaur gains the powerful charge natural attack. When the minotaur charges, he may use his horns to deliver an attack at his highest base attack bonus (+2 for the charge) that deals 4d6 points of damage plus one and a half times his Strength modifier.
Prerequisite: Gore.
*Precise:* A saltblood that selects this racial talent can take 10 or 20 in half the normal amount of time.
*Primitive Weapon Mastery:* Each time this racial talent is selected, the lizardfolk adds a +1 talent bonus to all attack and damage rolls with stone weapons.
Special: This racial talent may not be selected twice in a row.
*Prophetic Instinct (Sp):* A tiefling that selects this racial talent may cast augury, guidance, and true strike each once per day as spell-like abilities.
Special: Each time this racial talent is selected, the tiefling may cast each spell one additional time per day. This racial talent may not be selected twice in a row.
*Psionic Mastery:* Each time this racial trait is selected, the thinblood gains one additional discovered power of the highest level he can cast.
*Punish the Wicked:* Whenever the minotaur’s party is outnumbered, he gains a +2 talent bonus to attack rolls. Conversely, he suffers a –1 penalty to attack rolls when his party outnumbers the opposition.
*Purity of Body (Ex):* A highlander that selects this racial talent learns how to ignore the pain and suffering of his body in order to achieve his goals. So long as he has at least 10 unspent spirit adept points, he gains a +4 to any save to resist an affect that would cause him to be dazed, exhausted, or fatigued.
Prerequisite: Spirit adept.
*Purity of Heart (Ex):* A highlander spirit adept that selects this racial talent gains a +4 bonus to any saving throw to resist a mind-affecting effect so long as he has at least 10 unspent spirit adept points.
Prerequisite: Spirit adept.[/sblock]
[sblock=Q]*Quick Form:* A doppelganger that chooses this racial talent can change form as a free action.[/sblock]
[sblock=R]*Rapid Sealing (Ex):* The doppelganger has learned to use his naturally shifting physiology to endure incredible damage that would kill most people. When recovering hit points through natural healing, the doppelganger recovers twice as many hit points as normal. Additionally, the doppelganger has a 25% chance of stabilizing when below 0 hp.
*Rapport (Sp):* Once per day, the thinblood may cast charm person as a spell-like ability as if using the Still Spell and Silent Spell feats. The thinblood must have his target’s attention, so this ability may not be used in combat.
Prerequisite: Mesmerizing motions.
Special: Each time this racial talent is selected, the thinblood may use the ability an additional time per day. This racial talent may not be selected twice in a row.
*Ready Grip (Ex):* The orc may double his Strength bonus for Climb checks and opposed disarm and grapple checks, and his Dexterity bonus for Sleight of Hand checks.
*Retrieve Spear (Su):* If a lizardfolk with this talent misses a target within 30 ft. with a thrown weapon, he may command the weapon to return to his hand as a move action.
*River Racer (Ex):* A lizardfolk with this talent gains a +10 ft. bonus to his swim speed when not carrying a medium or heavy load.
*Riversend:* Once per day, a lowlander that selects this racial talent can add a +2 talent bonus to one d20 roll that he just made, before the DM declares whether the roll results in success or failure.
*Rites of Blood (Ex):* A night elf that selects this talent may cast any divine spell that has a casting time of 1 standard action as a full-round action. At the end of the action, she may apply any metamagic feats she knows to the spell, suffering a number of points of Constitution damage equal to the number of spell levels that would normally have been added to the spell. For example, applying Maximize Spell would deal 3 points of Constitution damage to the character. Ability damage suffered in this way may only be healed naturally.
When this ability is used in conjunction with spontaneous casting, the spell still has a casting time of 1 full-round action.
Prerequisite: Rite of darkness, ability to cast 3rd level divine spells.
*Rites of Darkness (Ex):* At night or when in complete darkness, the night elf may cast any divine spell with a casting time of 1 standard action as a full-round action. This increases the night elf’s effective caster level by +1.
*Rites of Fury (Ex):* Once per round when one of the night elf’s enemies dies in combat within 30 ft., he may make a Spellcraft check as a free action with a DC equal to 10 + the CR of the enemy that died. If he succeeds, he gains a +1 talent bonus to his effective caster level for the next round.
Prerequisite: Evil alignment.
*Rites of the Hunt (Ex):* Once per day, the night elf may spontaneously modify a spell with the Silent Spell or Still Spell metamagic feat without increasing the level of the spell slot required to cast it or increasing the casting time. Alternatively, both feats may be applied to the spell, but its casting time increases to a minimum of 1 round. 
Prerequisite: Ability to cast 2nd-level divine spells, Still Spell or Silent Spell.
*Robust:* The minotaur gains a number of hit points equal to his character level when he selects this racial trait. Thereafter, the minotaur gains +1 hit point per level.
Special: This racial talent may only be selected once.
*Roots Break the Mountain (Ex):* When an enemy fails to overcome the gnome’s SR with a magical attack, the gnome may target a creature within 15 ft. The spell is redirected toward that creature from the gnome’s direction; if the spell requires an attack roll, the gnome makes the roll and uses his own attack bonuses.
Prerequisites: Deep roots, character level 4th.[/sblock]
[sblock=S]*Sabotage:* A dwarf that chooses this racial talent gains Disable Device and Open Lock as class skills. If either of these is already a class skill for the dwarf, he gains a +2 talent bonus to that skill. The dwarf may disable magical traps as long as they have a mechanical component to them as well.
*Saranor:* A lowlander that selects this racial talent gains a +2 talent bonus to Fortitude saving throws.
*Seaward:* A lowlander that selects this racial talent forges his pride into an iron-hard shield, gaining a +2 talent bonus to Will saving throws.
*Second Wind:* Once per day as a free action, the minotaur draws upon his body’s reserves to gain a second wind. When he uses this ability, the minotaur recovers a number of hit points equal to his character level. This racial trait does not increase his hit points beyond his full normal total.
*Servant’s Manner (Ex):* Bluff and Hide become class skills for an ogre with this talent, and he may take 10 when attempting to create a diversion to hide or when feinting in combat.
*Shadow in Darkness (Ex):* The forest wight gains a +2 talent bonus to Hide checks in any low-light or dark environment. The miss chance to hit him in darkness is also increased +10%.
*Shadow Jump (Su):* The night elf can “jump” through shadows, granting him the ability to dimension door up to 40 feet per day. He can make multiple jumps as long as the total distance traveled per day does not exceed 40 feet. Each time the night elf uses this ability it counts as at least 10 feet, no matter if he jumps less than that.
Prerequisite: Character level 7+.
Special: This racial trait can be selected multiple times, each time adding 40 feet to the maximum daily limit.
*Shadow Mastery (Ex):* The forest wight gains +1 to his effective caster level when casting any spell from the illusion school.
*Sharp Eyes (Ex):* The orc may automatically make a Search check when passing within 5 ft. of concealed doors or objects.
*Shroud of Leaves (Ex):* While in any sort of natural terrain with plant life that reaches to waist-height on the gnome, he may take a full-round action to ask the plants for assistance. Thereafter, for as long as he does not move from that spot, he gains full concealment.
*Silent Slither (Ex):* A thinblood who chooses this talent may move up to his full speed while Hiding and Moving Silently at no penalty.
*Silver-Tongued (Ex):* A trueborn that selects this racial talent gets a +2 talent bonus to Bluff checks and a +2 talent bonus on saving throws against charm effects.
*Slap the Line:* When the minotaur successfully hits a charging opponent after setting to receive a charge, he automatically makes a free trip attack against that opponent, and may not be tripped in return. This free attack is made at his full base attack bonus.
Prerequisite: Draw the line.
*Song of Glory (Su):* Once per day as a standard action, a dawn elf that selects this talent may sing songs that lift the weight of fear from mortal hearts. Any of his allies within 30 ft. may reduce any fear status by one step (from panicked to frightened, frightened to shaken, or shaken to normal). An ally may only benefit from this talent once per day.
Prerequisites: Cha 13, call to battle.
Special: Each time the dawn elf selects this racial talent, he may use the ability an additional time per day.
*Songs of Armorcrafting (Ex):* A night elf that selects this talent may apply magical enhancements and special abilities to armor and shields for the XP and gold cost of armor and shields with a modified bonus of one lower. For instance, a night elf crafting a suit of +1 spell resistance (13) chainmail would expend XP and gold as if crafting as if a +2 suit of armor, rather than a +3 suit of armor.
Prerequisites: Songs of mending, Craft Magic Arms and Armor, character level 6th.
*Songs of Bladecrafting (Ex):* A night elf that selects this talent may apply magical enhancements and special abilities to weapons for the XP and gold cost of a weapon with a modified bonus of one lower. For instance, a night elf crafting a +2 frost longsword would expend XP and gold as if crafting a +2 weapon, rather than a +3 weapon.
Prerequisites: Songs of mending, Craft Magic Arms and Armor, character level 8th.
*Songs of Making (Ex):* These songs allow the night elf to repair objects at the rate of 1 hit point per round as a full-round action. The object must be within 30 ft. He may continue healing the object until he wishes to stop or the object reaches its maximum hit points. If parts of the object are missing or were destroyed, this song does not replace them.
Prerequisite: Songs of mending.
*Songs of Mending (Sp):* A night elf with this ability can cast mending as a spell-like ability at will.
*Songs of the Mist (Sp):* A ghost elf with this talent can express these feelings very clearly. As one use of his bardic music ability, he can cause all enemies within a 30-ft. radius to make a Will save (DC 10 + one-half his character level + his Charisma modifier) or be dazed for 1 round.
Prerequisite: Bardic music class ability.
*Songs of the Moon (Su):* Once per day as a full-round action, a moon elf with this talent may initiate the song. For as long as he continues to sing as a full-round action, any evil creature within a 30-ft. radius is shaken.
Prerequisite: Songs of the stars, character level 6th.
*Songs of the Stars (Su):* Once per day as a full-round action, a moon elf with this talent may initiate the song. For as long as he continues to sing as a full-round action, all allies within a 30-ft. radius gain a +2 morale bonus to saving throws to resist harmful spells or spell-like effects.
*Songs of the Sun (Su):* Once per day as a full-round action, a moon elf with this talent may initiate the song. For as long as he continues to sing as a full-round action, any undead within a 30-ft. radius are shaken.
Prerequisite: Songs of the stars, character level 4th.
*Soothing Words (Ex):* The thinblood may take 10 on Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive skills, even if stress and distractions would normally prevent him from doing so.
*Speak though Silence (Sp):* As a full-round action, a lizardfolk that selects this talent can determine if any person or object within 30 ft. touches divine power. Divine casters (as well as spirit adepts) register, as do items enchanted with divine magic or effects created by divine spells. In the case of the former, the lizardfolk may detect HD as if using detect good or detect evil. In the case of objects and spell effects, the lizardfolk may determine power, but not school, as if casting detect magic.
*Spear forged from Hope:* A ghost elf with this talent may spend a full day to infuse a sturdy wooden stick with mystical energy. This decorated stick is useless against corporeal creatures, but acts as a ghost touch longspear +1 against incorporeal beings. The spear forged from hope does not work for anyone other than the ghost elf who created it, and he may only have one such weapon at a time.
Prerequisites: Ability to cast divine spells, blessing of life.
*Spider’s Bite (Su):* The night elf gains the ability to magically poison up to five arrows, bolts, or thrown weapons per day. Doing so is a move action, but the effect lasts for the entire day. Only piercing and slashing ammunition may be so affected. Night elf poison; injury; Fortitude save (DC 14); initial damage nauseated for 1d4 rounds, secondary damage unconscious for 2d4 hours.
Prerequisite: Character level 5+.
*Spirit of Dawn (Su):* Once per day as a move action, a dawn elf with this talent may focus his attention, causing his aura to flare with brilliant power. He radiates a soft glow like candlelight within a 30-ft. radius. Any good creatures within 30 ft. gain a +1 bonus to their attack rolls and AC for a number of rounds equal to the elf’s Cha modifier. This is a mind-affecting effect.
Prerequisite: Cha 13.
*Stamina:* The minotaur recovers twice as fast as normal and gains more than the normal amount of healing from healing spells. The minotaur gains two additional points of healing per spell level when targeted by a cure spell. He recovers two hit points per character level per evening of rest, two points of temporary ability damage per evening of rest, and awakens in half the normal time after being knocked unconscious.
*Steel (Ex):* Any time a highlander that selects this racial talent strikes down an opponent in battle, the highlander may make a Charisma check with a DC equal to 10 + the foe’s CR – the highlander’s level. If he succeeds, all allied characters within 30 ft. may choose to gain a +1 morale bonus to attack and damage rolls for the duration of the encounter. The highlander may use this ability multiple times in battle, and its effects stack. If the highlander later becomes disabled or unconscious during the battle, every character that received the bonus immediately loses it, and suffers a –1 morale penalty to attack and damage rolls until the end of the encounter.
*Stone Brother (Ex):* By choosing this talent, a dwarf may take a subterranean creature (as explained below) as a companion. This talent functions exactly like the druid’s animal companion ability, except that the dwarf’s effective druid level is one-half his character level.
A potential companion must have an Intelligence score of 5 or lower, must live underground, and must have an attitude of indifferent or friendlier towards the dwarf. The dwarf must bond with the creature during a ceremony that requires 24 uninterrupted hours. If the dwarf succeeds at a DC 20 Handle Animal or subterranean empathy check at the end of those 24 hours, the creature may be chosen by that dwarf as his companion. If the dwarf dismisses the companion, or the companion is killed, he may bond to a new creature in the same way.
Prerequisite: Subterranean empathy or master of the underbeasts, character level 4th.
*Stony Face (Ex):* An ogre gains a +2 talent bonus on Bluff and Sense Motive checks, and gains a +2 talent bonus on saves vs. compulsion and fear effects.
*Stories of the Future:* A moon elf with this talent may add the following spells to the bard, sorcerer, or wizard spell lists: augury, commune, divination, and guidance. In all cases, the character uses arcane understanding and the patterns of the stars, rather than divine resources, to gain his answers.
Prerequisite: Stories of the past.
*Stories of the Past (Ex):* A moon elf with this talent gains a +2 bonus to his Knowledge (history) skill checks and to bardic knowledge checks to uncover historical information.
*Stormhaven:* A lowlander that selects this racial talent gains Decipher Script and Forgery as class skills, and gains a +2 talent bonus to checks with either skill.
*Stream of Words (Ex):* A halfling that selects this talent can maintain a continuous stream of words, allowing him to use his Bluff skill on a number of people at once equal to one-half his character level.
*Strength of Stone (Ex):* A highlander that selects this racial talent may channel spirit adept strength points directly into his Strength as a standard action. For every point he spends, his Strength increases by +1 for one minute. A spirit adept cannot spend more points in this way than he could spend on one of his spirit adept powers (1 at 1st, 5 at 6th, and 10 at 11th).
Prerequisite: Spirit adept, character level 8th.
*Strong Faith (Ex):* If targeted by a spell cast by any divine caster whose immortal’s alignment opposes their own immortal’s, the character gets a +2 talent bonus on his saving throw (if any) to resist the spell. For purposes of this ability, the immortals’ alignments are opposing if either of their alignment qualities (law vs. chaos, good vs. evil) fall on opposite ends of a spectrum.
*Subterranean Empathy (Ex):* This talent allows the dwarf to improve the attitude of an animal or magical beast that has an Intelligence score of 5 or lower and lives underground. In order to qualify, the creature must have “underground” listed as its environment or must have “any” listed and must be found living underground by the dwarf. The dwarf may improve the attitude of such creatures using the same rules as a Diplomacy check (see PHB, Chapter 4: Skills). The dwarf rolls 1d20 and adds his level and Charisma modifier to determine the subterranean empathy check result. A typical subterranean creature has a starting attitude of unfriendly.
To use subterranean empathy, the dwarf and the creature must be able to study each other, which means that they must be within 30 ft. of one another and visible using their main senses. Generally, influencing a creature in this way takes one minute but, as with influencing people, it might take more or less time.
*Sure Feet (Ex):* The orc gains a +4 bonus to resist overrun, trip, bull rush, or trample attempts. Furthermore, he can always take 10 on Balance checks.
Prerequisite: Character level 4th.
*Surge of Will (Ex):* Once per day as a free action, a highlander that selects this racial talent may add his Wisdom modifier to either his Strength, Dexterity, or Constitution modifier for a number of rounds equal to 3 + his Wisdom modifier. An increase in Constitution increases the highlander’s hit points, but these hit points go away at the end of the surge when his Constitution score drops back to normal. (These extra hit points are not lost first the way temporary hit points are.) The highlander may prematurely end his surge. At the end of the surge, he loses the surge modifiers and becomes fatigued (–2 penalty to Strength, –2 penalty to Dexterity, can’t charge or run) for the duration of the current encounter.[/sblock]
[sblock=T]*Talent Feats:* When the character selects this racial talent, he gains one of a specific list of feats.
Special: The character must still meet the prerequisites for any feat selected with this ability. Also, this racial talent may not be selected twice in a row.
Doppelganger feats: any item creation feat, Improved Initiative, or any racial talent feat from his base alternate form.
Dwarf feats: any item creation feat, Leadership, Martial Weapon Proficiency, Power Attack.
Elf, Dawn feats: any metamagic feat, any item creation feat, Point Blank Shot, Quick Draw, or Spell Focus.
Elf, Ghost feats: any metamagic feat, any item creation feat, Point Blank Shot, Quick Draw, or Spell Focus.
Elf, Moon feats: any metamagic feat, any item creation feat, Point Blank Shot, Quick Draw, or Spell Focus.
Elf, Night feats: any metamagic feat, Rapid Reload, or Track.
Elf, Wood feats: any metamagic feat, any item creation feat, Point Blank Shot, Quick Draw, or Spell Focus.
Gnome selects feats: any metamagic feat, any item creation feat, Alertness, Improved Initiative, or Spell Focus.
Halfling feats: any metamagic feat, any item creation feat, Combat Expertise, or Rapid Reload.
Human, Highlander feats: Alertness, Endurance, Improved Initiative, Martial Weapon Proficiency, Track, or Weapon Finesse.
Human, Lowlander feats: any metamagic feat, Leadership, or Track.
Human, Saltblood feats: any metamagic feat, Leadership, Quick Draw, or Rapid Reload.
Human, Trueborn feats: any metamagic feat, any item creation feat, any Exotic Weapon Proficiency, Leadership, Mounted Combat, Quick Draw, Spell Focus, or Trample.
Lizardfolk feats: any metamagic feat, Eschew Materials, Greater Weapon Focus (claw, bite, or tail), Weapon Focus (claw, bite, or tail).
Minotaur feats: Blind-Fight, Exotic Weapon Proficiency, Greater Weapon Focus (gore), Leadership, or Weapon Focus (gore).
Ogre feats: Blind Fight, Improved Unarmed Strike, Power Attack.
Orc feats: Brew Potion, Craft Magic Arms & Armor, Exotic Weapon Proficiency, Iron Will, or Power Attack.
Orc, Forest Wight feats: Exotic Weapon Proficiency, Improved Precise Shot, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Self-Sufficient, Stealthy, Track, or Weapon Focus.
Tiefling feats: Augment Summoning, or Spell Focus (conjuration).
Thinblood feats: any metapsionic feat, any psionic item creation feat, or Psionic Focus.
*Talent Skills:* When the character selects this racial talent, he gains a total talent bonus of +5 (or +6 if a human) that may be distributed among a specific list of skills.
Special: A skill may receive no more than a +3 talent bonus from this ability.
Doppelganger skills: Bluff, Craft (any), Knowledge (geography, history, local), Intimidate, Listen, Profession (any), Sense Motive, and Spot.
Dwarf skills: Appraise, Craft (any), Knowledge (arcana, architecture and engineering, dungeoneering, geography, local, nobility and royalty, religion), or Profession (any).
Elf, Dawn  skills: Craft (any), Handle Animal, Heal, Knowledge (arcana geography, local, nature, religion, the planes), Listen, Profession (any), Search, Spellcraft, Spot, and Survival.
Elf, Ghost skills: Hide, Listen, Knowledge (nature), Move Silently, Spot, and Survival.
Elf, Moon skills: Craft (any), Handle Animal, Heal, Knowledge (arcana geography, local, nature, religion, the planes), Listen, Profession (any), Search, Spellcraft, Spot, and Survival.
Elf, Night skills: Bluff, Craft (any), Knowledge (dungeoneering, geography, local, nature, religion, the planes), Listen, Profession (any), Search, and Spot.
Elf, Wood skills: Hide, Listen, Knowledge (nature), Move Silently, Spot, and Survival.
Gnome skills: Craft (any), Handle Animal, Heal, Knowledge (arcana, geography, local, nature, religion, the planes), Listen, Profession (any), Sense Motive, Spellcraft, and Spot.
Halfling skills: Appraise, Bluff, Craft (any), Decipher Script, Diplomacy, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Gather Information, Knowledge (any), Open Lock, Perform, Profession (any), Sense Motive, Sleight of Hand, and Spellcraft.
Human, Lowlander skills: Appraise, Craft (any), Diplomacy, Heal, Intimidate, Knowledge (any), Perform, Profession (any), and Sense Motive.
Human, Saltblood skills: Bluff, Craft (any), Gather Information, Intimidate, Knowledge (any), Profession (any), Sense Motive, Survival, and Spot.
Human, Trueborn skills: Craft (any), Diplomacy, Handle Animal, Intimidate, Knowledge (arcana, dungeoneering, geography, history, local, nobility and royalty, religion, the planes), Listen, Profession (any), Search, Sense Motive, and Spot.
Lizardfolk skills: Craft (any), Heal, Knowledge (dungeoneering, geography, history, local, nature), Listen, Profession (any), Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival.
Minotaur skills: Craft (any), Intimidate, Knowledge (architecture and engineering, dungeoneering, geography, local), Profession (any), and Spot.
Ogre skills: Craft (any), Intimidate, Knowledge (architecture and engineering, dungeoneering, geography, local), Listen, Profession (any), Speak Language.
Orc skills: Craft (any), Intimidate, Knowledge (dungeoneering, geography, local, nature), Profession (any), Survival.
Orc, Forest Wight skills: Bluff, Craft (armorsmith or weaponsmith), Hide, Knowledge (nature), Move Silently, Survival, and Tumble.
Tiefling skills: Craft (any), Diplomacy, Intimidate, Knowledge (any), Profession (any), and Speak Language.
Thinblood skills: Craft (any), Decipher Script, Diplomacy, Knowledge (any), Profession (any), and Sense Motive.
*The Bigger the Wound the Better:* See “Bigger the Wound the Better, The”.
*The Heart of the Matter (Ex):* See “Heart of the Matter, The”.
*Trip and Stab (Ex):* A tiefling that selects this racial talent is treated as having the Two-Weapon Fighting feat when using a melee weapon in one hand and a whip in the other.
Prerequisite: Dex 15, whip fighting.
*Trusting Ears (Ex):* The orc gains one of the following feats: Alertness, Blind-Fight, Combat Reflexes, or Lightning Reflexes.
Special: The character must still meet the prerequisites for any feat selected with this ability. Also, this racial talent may not be selected twice in a row.
*Twilight Dance (Ex):* On a round in which the dawn elf moves at least 20 ft., he gains a +1 dodge bonus to his AC and a +1 talent bonus to his Reflex saves.
Prerequisite: Dex 13.[/sblock]
[sblock=U]*Unblinking Gaze (Ex):* Ogres with an unblinking gaze cannot be intimidated, and ignore any effect that would cause them to become shaken.
*Underbeast Empathy (Ex):* This talent functions exactly like the subterranean empathy talent, except that it can be used on any creature, regardless of creature type or subtype, that has an Intelligence score of 5 or lower and lives underground.
Prerequisite: Elemental Empathy.
*Unseen Stillness (Ex):* While using this ability, thinbloods can even keep from breathing, if necessary, for up to 2 minutes per character level. The thinblood with this talent gains a +5 talent bonus on all Hide checks as long as he remains immobile, and may attempt to hide even without cover (though he may still not attempt to hide if someone is looking at him).
Prerequisite: Silent slither.
*Unusual Stealth (Ex):* A night elf that selects this racial talent may move up to his full speed while Hiding and Moving Silently at no penalty.
*Urging of the Light (Su):* Once per day as a move action, a dawn elf with this talent may focus his attention, causing his aura to flare with brilliant power. He radiates a soft glow like candlelight within a 30-ft. radius. Any good creatures within this area of effect receives a +1 bonus to their damage rolls and saving throws for a number of rounds equal to the elf’s Charisma modifier. This is a mind-affecting effect.
Prerequisites: Cha 13, spirit of dawn, character level 6th.[/sblock]
[sblock=V]*Voice of Stone and Flame (Sp):* A dwarf that selects this racial talent may cast charm monster as a spell-like ability once per day, but may only affect creatures with the earth or fire subtype that live underground. Caster level equal to character level. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Prerequisite: Master of the Underbeasts.
Special: This racial talent can be selected multiple times. Each time it is selected, the dwarf may use the ability one additional time per day.
*Voice of the Highlands:* When this racial talent is selected, the highlander gains the ability to put his ear to the ground and gain knowledge about the surrounding terrain. This works exactly like the commune with nature spell as cast by a druid of the highlander’s level, except as follows. It only requires 5 rounds of concentration to gain the information desired, and the ability only works in the hills and highlands. The highlander can use this ability at will.
*Voice of the Woodlands:* When this racial talent is selected, the elf gains the ability to listen to the wind blow through the trees and gain knowledge about the surrounding terrain. This works exactly like the commune with nature spell as cast by a druid of the elf’s level, except as follows. It only requires 5 rounds of concentration to gain the information desired, and the ability only works in forests. An elf may use this ability at will.
*Voices on the Leaves (Sp):* A gnome with this talent learns to be more discerning in his listening. He can detect magic as a spell-like ability at will. This ability has a maximum range of 30 ft.[/sblock]
[sblock=W]*Wall Walking (Sp):* Once per day, the thinblood may cast spider climb as a spell-like ability.
Special: Each time this racial talent is selected, the thinblood may use the ability an additional time per day. This racial talent may not be selected twice in a row.
*Way of Spirit (Ex):* A highlander with this talent gains a number of spirit adept strength points equal to his level.
Prerequisite: Spirit adept.
Special: This racial talent may not be chosen twice in a row.
*Weave the Threads (Ex):* A halfling that selects this talent gains a +2 talent bonus on bardic knowledge and Knowledge (local) checks.
*Whip Fighting (Ex):* A tiefling that selects this talent does not provoke attacks of opportunity when using a whip in combat.
Prerequisite: Dex 13, Weapon Focus (whip).
*Woodland Fighting:* When a dawn elf selects this racial talent, he gains a +1 bonus on all attack rolls in woodland areas.
Prerequisite: Character level 3+.
Special: This racial talent may not be selected twice in a row.
*Words of Exhortation (Su):* As a full-round action, the dawn elf with this talent can expend any arcane spell to spontaneously cast summon nature’s ally of a level equal to one half the expended spell level (round up).
Prerequisites: Cha 13, song of glory, character level 6th.[/sblock][/sblock]
Racial Transformations
[sblock=Transformations][sblock=A]*Ageless:* When this racial transformation is chosen, the dawn elf no longer takes ability score penalties for aging (see Aging Effects, PHB) and cannot be magically aged. Any penalties she may have already incurred, however, remain in place. Bonuses still accrue, and the elf still dies of old age when his time is up. The elves abandoned true immortality when they left Itheria.
*Agile:* A saltblood that selects this racial transformation has trained his body to use balance in place of brute strength, practicing above a ship in its riggings and below it in the waves. He may use Dexterity rather than Strength as the key ability for Climb, Jump, and Swim. Furthermore, he can use the jumping down action of the Jump skill to negate falling damage from any height, although each 10 ft. after the first adds +5 to the DC.
*Ancestor’s Claws:* The claws of a lizardfolk that selects this transformation grow into long, razor-sharp talons at the ends of his fingers. These talons give him a –2 penalty to any skill that requires him to use fine motor control (e.g., Open Locks and Sleight of Hand), but each claw does 1d6 damage instead of 1d4.
Prerequisite: Natural weapon mastery I.
*Angel Wings:* When this racial transformation is selected, the trueborn is able to fly as the spell three times per day. Caster level is equal to the trueborn’s character level. When this ability is used, softly glowing, translucent wings sprout from the trueborn’s back.
Prerequisite: Character level 8+.
*Animal Companion:* A halfling who chooses this racial transformation magically bonds with an animal companion chosen from the following list: dire rat, dog, riding dog, eagle, hawk, pony, or wolf. This loyal companion follows all of the rules for a druid’s animal companion (see PHB).
*Aquatic (Ex):* The ogre with this transformation may now breathe water as easily as air.
Prerequisite: Swimmer.
*Aura of Good:* When the trueborn chooses this ability, he gains a +2 transformation bonus on all saves versus evil spells and the spell-like and supernatural abilities of evil creatures.
Special: The trueborn may only choose this transformation once.
*Awakening Magic (Sp):* The ogre develops minor spell-like abilities as the magic in his blood awakens. He may cast one spell from the following list once per day, with a caster level equal to his character level. The save DCs are Charisma-based. Available spells include: charm person, darkness, invisibility, or sleep.
Special: The ogre may select this racial transformation more than once. Each time, he gains the ability to cast a new spell from the list once per day.[/sblock]
[sblock=B]*Balancing Tail (Ex):* The thinblood develops a short tail that he can use to help keep his balance. A thinblood that selects this racial transformation may always take 10 on Balance checks, even when distractions and stress would prevent him from doing so, and gains a +1 transformation bonus to Reflex saves.
*Becoming the Taint (Ex):* When this ability is selected, the thinblood’s features (including his tongue and speech) are practically indistinguishable from those of an elf, human, or tiefling (the thinblood must choose one of these races). The thinblood may pass for a member of this race without making a Disguise check unless subjected to intense or magical scrutiny.
Special: This ability may not be chosen if the thinblood has selected any of the following racial talents or transformations: bite attack, natural armor, balancing tail. If any of those talents or transformations are ever chosen, the thinblood loses the benefits of the becoming the taint racial transformation.
*Bitter Harvest (Ex):* Any time a dawn elf with this transformation casts a cure spell, or is the target of such a spell, he may choose to age one year. If he does so, the spell becomes empowered as per the Empower Spell metamagic feat.
Prerequisite: Ability to cast 1st-level divine spells.
*Black-Eyed:* The eyes of a lowlander that selects this racial transformation darken, and he gains the ability to cast command twice per day as a spell-like ability. The save DC is equal to 11 + the lowlander’s Charisma modifier. Caster level is equal to character level.
*Bleed Black Waters (Ex):* A night elf with this transformation does not suffer continuous damage from wounding effects, and has a 30% chance of stabilizing when below 0 hit points.
*Blood of Ice (Ex):* An orc that selects this transformation gains resistance to cold 5.
Prerequisite: Character level 6th.
*Blood of Shadows (Ex):* When cut, this forest wight oozes black blood. In low-light or darkness, this blood instantly seals the wight’s wounds, stabilizing him if he drops below 0 hit points. When in darkness, he regains double the normal hit points through natural healing.
*Body of the Moon (Ex):* This transformation increases the DC to resist the moon elf’s enchantment spells by +1.
*Body to Mind (Ex):* The ogre may convert two points of Strength, Dexterity, or Constitution into two points of Intelligence.
*Body to Spirit (Ex):* The ogre may convert two points of Strength, Dexterity, or Constitution into two points of Charisma.
*Body to Will (Ex):* The ogre may convert two points of Strength, Dexterity, or Constitution into two points of Wisdom.
*Breathe Water:* The lizardfolk gains the ability to breathe water for up to one hour per day.
*Burning Bright (Ex):* The dawn elf can use the strength of his body to fuel spontaneous magic. At any time, he may choose to suffer ability damage rather than using an available spell slot to power a spell that he knows. He takes a number of points of damage to his Constitution equal to the level of the spell cast. An elf may choose to incapacitate or kill himself using this ability, and the spell will still work. Constitution damage suffered in this way can only be healed naturally.
Prerequisite: Ability to cast 3rd-level arcane spells.[/sblock]
[sblock=C]*Cave Crawler (Ex):* The orc gains a climb speed equal to half his base land speed, including the ability to take 10 on Climb checks under any conditions and gaining a +8 racial bonus to Climb checks.
Prerequisite: Character level 4th.
*Change Shape:* A doppelganger that selects this racial transformation gains the ability to assume the form of any Small or Medium humanoid. The doppelganger can remain in this form for as often as it likes. A true seeing spell or ability reveals the doppelganger’s true form. The doppelganger can use this ability once per day.
Special: This racial transformation can be selected multiple times. Each time it is selected, the doppelganger can use the ability one additional time per day.
Prerequisite: Character level 6+.
*Child of Darkness (Sp):* Once per day, the forest wight may cast invisibility as a spell-like ability.
Prerequisite: Character level 6th.
Special: Each time the forest wight selects this racial transformation, he gains the ability to cast invisibility an additional time per day. This racial transformation may not be selected twice in a row.
*Claws:* A tiefling that selects this racial transformation grows sharp, three-inch claws. He gains two claw attacks at his highest base attack bonus that deal 1d3 points of damage plus Strength modifier, and have a critical threat range of 19–20. When using the full attack action, the tiefling may use other weapons and still make the claw attack, in which case the claw attack suffers a –5 penalty to the attack roll.
Special: If this racial transformation is selected twice, the claws grow by another inch, deal 1d4 points of damage, and have a critical threat range of 18–20. However, the tiefling now suffers a –2 penalty to all weapon attack rolls and other actions requiring fine motor coordination (e.g., Open Locks and Sleight of Hand checks).
*Constricting Tail (Ex):* The thinblood’s tail is long, strong, and can constrict. If the thinblood successfully starts a grapple, he can constrict for an additional 1d6 points of damage.
Prerequisite: Lashing tail.
*Crafting with Blood (Su):* A doppelganger with this transformation has learned how to construct seemingly solid objects out of his own blood, although these items do not last for long. He can use the improvised equipment talent to create improvised equipment without needing materials. Creating the equipment only requires a full-round action, instead of the normal 10 minutes, but doing so requires the doppelganger to self-inflict 5 points of damage. The item thus created melts back into a pool of blood after 1 minute.
Prerequisite: Improvised equipment[/sblock]
[sblock=D]*Damage Reduction:* This damage reduction only protects a dwarf, orc or slatblood against physical attacks, not energy damage or spells. The individual ignores one point of damage from all melee and ranged weapons, gaining DR 1/—. Each time he takes this ability, he gains one more point of damage reduction (DR 2/— after taking it twice and DR 3/—after taking it three times). The gnome ignores two points of bludgeoning damage from all melee and ranged weapons, gaining DR 2/piercing or slashing. Each time he takes this ability, he gains two more points of damage reduction (for example, 4/piercing or slashing after taking it twice and 6/piercing or slashing after taking it three times). This damage reduction stacks with that gained from other sources (such as the barbarian’s damage reduction).
Prerequisite: Character level 6+ (Saltblood).
Special: This racial transformation may not be selected twice in a row.
*Darkvision:* When the doppelganger, dwarf, lizardfolk, minotaur, night elf, ogre, orc, thinblood, tiefling or trueborn selects this racial transformation, he gains darkvision to a range of 60 feet.
Prerequisite: Character level 4+ (Doppleganger, Dwarf, Orc, Tiefling & Trueborn) or 6+ (Lizardfolk, Minotaur & Thinblood).
*Defending Soldier (Ex):* When a trueborn that selects this transformation uses the Dodge feat, he gains an additional +1 dodge bonus to AC against attacks from that opponent.
Prerequisite: Dodge.
*Detect Thoughts:* A doppelganger can continuously use detect thoughts as the spell. The caster level is equal to the doppelganger’s character level and the Will save DC is Charisma-based. The doppelganger can suppress or resume this ability as a free action.
Prerequisite: Character level 6+.
*Determined:* Once per day for one roll, a saltblood that selects this racial transformation may add his best base save bonus (not including ability modifiers) to his base attack bonus.
*Disciplined Mind:* Each time this ability is chosen, the highlander gains the ability to focus his mind once per day, making him extremely deadly in combat. When he invokes this ability, the highlander temporarily gains a +4 bonus to Dexterity, a +2 morale bonus on Will saves, and the Combat Reflexes feat. In addition, the character cannot be flanked.
The character is able to focus his mind for a number of rounds equal to 5 + his Wisdom modifier. He may only enact a disciplined mind once per combat, and at the end of the duration he is considered fatigued until the end of the encounter from the mental strain of focusing so intensely.
*Divine Health (Ex):* A trueborn that selects this transformation is immune to all mundane diseases, and gains a +4 transformation bonus on all saves to resist supernatural and magical diseases.
*Divine Heritage (Ex):* A trueborn that selects this transformation discovers that he possesses a bloodline that is up to one-quarter celestial. The character’s skin takes on a slightly metallic sheen, and he will have no difficulties passing blood purity tests (such as those given in Irilgaine). He gains a +4 transformation bonus on all Charisma-based skill checks against other trueborn, but suffers a –2 to all Disguise checks to hide his celestial nature.
*Dream of the Light (Ex):* A night elf with this transformation gains +30 ft. to his darkvision but can only see 30 ft. in any illumination more intense than low-light conditions.
Prerequisite: Darkvision.
*Drink the Darkness (Ex):* Those night elves that live for a long period underground learn to drink in the darkness as a healing balm. When underground, they regain double the normal hit points through natural healing.[/sblock]
[sblock=E]*Ears of a Fox (Ex):* A wood elf with this transformation suffers a –1 penalty to Listen checks for every 40 ft. between him and his target, rather than a –1 penalty every 10 ft. He also gains a +3 transformation bonus to Listen checks.
*Elfsight:* A dawn elf that selects this racial transformation gains a +4 bonus on Spot checks to detect hidden creatures, and the miss chance due to concealment for creatures affected by invisibility, displacement (but not blink or etherealness), and similar effects is halved.
*Embracing the Taint:* When this ability is selected, the thinblood’s eyes, skin, and other features become softer and less reptillian—though his tongue and speech remain unaffected. The thinblood receives a +4 transformation bonus to all Disguise checks made to try to pass as a human, tiefling, or elf.
*Eye of the Maze:* The minotaur gains a gaze attack for a number of rounds per day equal to his Wisdom modifier (if any). Activating this ability is a free action. Any target within 30 ft. of the minotaur that meets his gaze must make a Will save (DC 10 + one-half his character level + his Charisma modifier). Those that fail are dazed for one round as per the daze monster spell, but with no HD limit. A target can only be affected by this ability once in a 24-hour period. As a standard action, the minotaur may direct his gaze attack against a foe that is not meeting his gaze.
*Eyes of a Hawk (Ex):* A wood elf with this transformation suffers a –1 penalty to Spot checks for every 40 ft. between him and his target, rather than a –1 penalty every 10 ft. He also gains a +3 transformation bonus to Spot checks.
*Eyes of the Stars (Su):* Many moon elves have small sparks of light dancing in their eyes. This allows them to fascinate humanoids, monstrous humanoids, and giants. The moon elf must be within 15 ft. of the creature he wishes to fascinate, cannot be engaged in violent activity (e.g., combat), and must spend a full-round action trying to catch the target’s eyes. The target may make a Will save (DC 10 + one-half the moon elf’s character level + his Charisma modifier) to resist the effect. If the target succeeds, the moon elf may not attempt to fascinate the creature for 24 hours. If the target fails, he is considered fascinated as if by the bardic music ability for as long as the elf is willing to spend full-round actions maintaining the effect.
Prerequisites: Cha 13, Character level 4th+.
*Eye of the Storm (Ex):* The ghost elf suffers no penalty for using missile weapons in windy conditions and gains resistance to electricity 5.[/sblock]
[sblock=F]*Face of the Sun (Ex):* The moon elf with this transformation gains a +2 bonus to Bluff and Diplomacy checks.
*Faded Spirit (Ex):* The orc becomes immune to critical hits, sneak attacks, and poison. There is a price to be paid, however: he now becomes sickened when exposed to dim daylight or the daylight spell, and is nauseated when exposed to bright sunlight. Additionally, he counts as an undead creature when subjected to searing light or another spell that does additional damage to undead creatures.
Prerequisite: Character level 8th.
*Fading:* This ability is related to ghosting. On command, the gnome can fade. The effect is identical to the ethereal jaunt spell except that the gnome travels to Itheria rather than the Ethereal Plane. It requires a full-round action to activate this ability, and the gnome can only activate it once per day for a duration of up to one minute.
*Fast Healing (Ex):* A dwarf that selects this racial transformation gains fast healing 1. 
Prerequisite: Character level 6th.
Special: Each time the dwarf takes this ability, he gains one more point of fast healing. This racial transformation may not be selected twice in a row.
*Fast Movement:* Whenever this racial transformation is chosen, the highlander or lowlander adds 5 feet to his base land speed.
Prerequisite: Character level 4+.
Special: This racial transformation may not be selected twice in a row.
*Feet of a Cat (Su):* A wood elf with this transformation gains the ability to benefit from a pass without trace effect for a number of hours per day equal to his character level. This is a use-activated ability with a caster level equal to character level.
*Fiendish Form (Ex):* When this racial transformation is selected, the tiefling takes on more of the physical features of his patrons. He gains a +4 transformation bonus to Hide checks as his skin becomes dark and shadowy, he gains a +2 bonus to grapple checks as spikes grow from his flesh, and the smell of brimstone constantly accompanies him, causing mundane animals to refuse to track him by scent. However, his presence now unnerves animals, giving him a –4 to all Handle Animal, Ride, and wild empathy checks.
Prerequisite: Outsider.
*Fire Resistance (Ex):* When the dwarf selects this racial transformation, he gains fire resistance equal to his character level at the time of choosing. Once chosen, the fire resistance does not increase. He is also naturally resistant to the upper extremes of temperature, and may act as if under the effects of a permanent endure elements (for purposes of hot environments only). When the tiefling selects this racial transformation, he gains fire resistance 5.
Special: If the dwarf selects this racial transformation more than once, his resistance to fire increases to his current character level. The two racial transformations do not stack. The second time this racial transformation is taken, the tiefling’s fire resistance increases to 10. The third time it is taken, the tiefling gains immunity to fire.
*Fire’s Friend (Ex):* The orc’s body responds dramatically to exposure to a warmer environment. His native resistance to cold expands to include other elements. He gains resistance to fire 5.
Prerequisite: Con 13.
*Flight (Su):* The ogre gains a fly speed of 40 ft. (good maneuverability) as a supernatural ability.
Prerequisite: The ogre must have selected the awakening magic racial transformation four times.
*Flowers on the Brow:* A lowlander that selects this racial transformation becomes very attractive to potential mates, gaining a +1 bonus to all Charisma-based skill checks against members of the appropriate gender. Furthermore, his shaper level is considered to be two levels higher for the purposes of caster level checks.
*Followthrough (Ex):* A trueborn’s strength and reflexes allow him to make effective secondary attacks. A character that selects this transformation gains a +1 transformation bonus to attack and damage rolls on the second melee attack made in a round, whether granted through use of the Cleave feat, a high base attack bonus, or other effects.
Prerequisite: Base attack bonus +6.
*Frostborn (Ex):* The orc gains the cold subtype. He gains immunity to cold, but takes half again as much (+50%) damage as normal from fire attacks.
Prerequisites: Character level 8th, blood of ice.
Special: May not also select the fire’s friend transformation.
*Frugal:* A saltblood that selects this racial transformation reduces his need for food, water, and sleep by one-half. Note that a wizard that selects this racial transformation still needs to rest for eight hours in order to recover spells.
*Full Spell Resistance:* The night elf gains spell resistance equal to 15 plus his character level.
Prerequisite: Moderate spell resistance, character level 10.[/sblock]
[sblock=G]*Gambler:* Once per day, a saltblood may reroll any natural 1 on an attack roll or saving throw. However, he must take the results of the second roll; if it is a failure, he fails in some spectacular and probably dangerous fashion. At the very least, he suffers a –4 circumstance penalty to all rolls for the rest of the encounter.
*Ghosting:* This allows gnomes to live on both the Material Plane and the fey realm of Itheria simultaneously. Normally this has no effect except to give the gnome a slightly fuzzy look, as if his form is slightly blurred. On command, however, the gnome can ghost, phasing back and forth between the planes more rapidly than the mortal eye can follow. The effect is identical to the blink spell except that the gnome travels back and forth to Itheria rather than the Ethereal Plane. It requires a full-round action to activate this ability, and the gnome can only activate it once per day for a duration of up to one minute.
*Giant:* When the ogre selects this racial transformation, his creature type changes from humanoid to giant.
Prerequisite: Large size, character level 8+.
*Gold-Blooded:* A lowlander that selects this racial transformation gains resistance to acid 1, cold 1, fire 1, and electricity 1.
*Good First Impression:* A halfling that chooses this racial transformation learns to project his inner congeniality toward others, calming them and making them much more likely to greet the character as a friend. The first time a halfling makes a Diplomacy check to affect or determine the mood of an NPC, he automatically takes 20 on the die roll, regardless of the circumstances.
*Great Swimmer:* A lowlander that selects this racial transformation can always take 10 on Swim checks and can hold his breath for a number of rounds equal to three times his Constitution score.
*Green Man’s Chosen:* A lowlander that selects this racial transformation gains shaman as a favored class, in addition to his current favored class. Furthermore, his shaman level is considered to be two levels higher for the purposes of caster level checks.
*Guardian Will:* When a minotaur selects this transformation, he gains the ability to pledge himself to an ally with a lower Strength score each morning. Until the next sunrise, the minotaur receives a +2 bonus to attack and damage rolls against creatures that he has seen attack his pledged ally.[/sblock]
[sblock=H]*Hands of Ice (Ex):* Once per day, a ghost elf with this transformation may use a standard action to coat one melee weapon, one of his own natural weapons, or 5 arrows, bolts, or bullets with ice. They gain the frost special ability. The transformation lasts for one round per character level, and ceases functioning if anyone but the ghost elf uses the weapons.
Prerequisite: Character level 6th+.
*Harvester’s Chosen:* A lowlander that selects this racial transformation gains ranger as a favored class, in addition to his current favored class. Furthermore, if he is already a ranger, his bonus against all current favored enemies increases by +1.
*Healthy (Ex):* A highlander with this racial transformation gains a +4 transformation bonus to any saving throw to resist poisons and diseases.
*Heart of a Bear (Ex):* A wood elf with this transformation gains the ability to rage, as a barbarian, once per day. If the wood elf can already rage, he may rage an additional time per day.
Prerequisites: Con 13, character level 6th.
*Heart of Autumn (Ex):* A gnome with this transformation gains a +2 talent bonus to Fortitude saves.
*Heart of Spring (Ex):* A gnome with this transformation gains a +1 bonus to his effective caster level when invoking magic that targets or affects plants or plant creatures.
*Heart of Summer (Ex):* A gnome with this transformation gains resistance to fire 3 and never suffers non-lethal damage from hot temperatures and conditions.
*Heart of the Mists (Sp):* Once per day as a standard action, the ghost elf can release mists into the world around him. This works exactly like the obscuring mist spell, except that the ghost elf can see through mists that he creates. Caster level equal to one-half character level.
Prerequisite: Character level 4th.
Special: Each time the ghost elf selects this racial transformation, he may use the ability an additional time per day.
*Heart of Winter (Ex):* A gnome with this transformation gains resistance to cold 3 and never suffers non-lethal damage from cold temperatures and conditions.
*Hero’s Son:* Once per day, a lowlander’s drive and his courage allow him to take 10 on an attack roll or saving throw.
*Hold Breath:* The saltblood gains the ability to hold his breath for up to one hour once per day.
Prerequisite: Perfect Swimmer.
*Holy Light (Sp):* A trueborn that selects this racial transformation can evoke the celestial power in his blood to cast light as a spell-like ability at will.
*Hunter’s Hope (Ex):* A night elf with this transformation gains a +4 transformation bonus to Survival checks when tracking, and never suffers penalties due to poor visibility when tracking.[/sblock]
[sblock=I]*Icy Breath (Su):* Once per day, the forest wight may exhale cold breath as a breath weapon. The breath starts in a space adjacent to the forest wight and extends in a direction of his choice. The attack is a half circle of cold that extends in a 10-ft. radius and inflicts 1d4 points of cold damage per character level (maximum 10d4). Anyone caught in the area of effect may make a Reflex save (DC 10 + one-half the forest wight’s character level + his Constitution modifier) for half damage. When the forest wight executes this attack, he suffers 1 point of cold damage per die of damage inflicted.
Prerequisite: Character level 6th.
*Improved Climber:* When the dwarf selects this racial transformation, he gains a climb speed of 10 feet. He gains a +8 racial bonus on all Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened.
*Improved Fading:* The gnome may now activate his fading ability as a free action and can do so up to three times per day for a duration of up to one minute each. A gnome that selects this ability becomes pale and ghostlike even when not using this ability.
*Improved Grab (Ex):* The thinblood develops his neck and jaws so that, once he bites his target, he can lock down and pull the target towards him. Alternatively, he may choose to select his tail as the attack with which he may use this ability. If the thinblood hits with the chosen attack, he may immediately attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking attacks of opportunity.
Prerequisite: Bite attack or lashing tail.
*Improved Spell Immunity:* Each time the dawn elf selects this racial transformation, he may choose an additional spell to which he becomes immune.
*Infernal Presence:* Each time a tiefling chooses this racial transformation, he gains the ability to manifest the power of his fiendish blood. His eyes glow, his skin ripples, and his force of personality intensifies. This effect acts as the fear spell against all creatures that can see the tiefling, although companions and comrades are unaffected by the display. The Will save DC against this ability is 14 + the tiefling’s Charisma modifier.
*Inured to Good (Ex):* A tiefling of evil alignment that selects this racial transformation is not considered evil for purposes of wielding holy weapons or suffering additional damage from holy weapons.[/sblock]
[sblock=J]*Joyous Heart (Ex):* If a halfling that selects this transformation fails a Fortitude save to resist ability damage, ability drain, or energy drain, he may immediately make a second saving throw against the same DC. If he succeeds at the second saving throw, he may ignore the effect.[/sblock]
[sblock=L]*Large Size:* When a minotaur or ogre selects this racial transformation, the individual’s natural reach extends to 10 feet. He suffers a –1 size penalty on all attack rolls and to AC. He may now wield large weapons one-handed or use Huge weapons two-handed.
Prerequisite: Character level 6+.
*Lashing Tail (Ex):* A thinblood that selects this racial transformation gains a tail attack at his highest base attack bonus that deals 1d6 points of damage plus his Strength modifier. When using the full attack action, the thinblood may use other weapons and still make the tail attack, in which case the tail attack suffers a –5 penalty to the attack roll. However, the thinblood receives a –10 penalty on Disguise checks when attempting to hide the tail.
Prerequisite: Balancing tail.
*Lucky (Ex):* When a highlander selects this racial transformation, he gains a luck bonus equal to his highest ability modifier. Once per day, before rolling, he may assign the bonus to a d20 roll. The bonus does not increase later.[/sblock]
[sblock=M]*Memories from Better Days:* Each time this racial trait is selected, the ghost elf gains one additional known divine spell of any level he can cast (if he is a spontaneous caster) or one additional divine spell slot per day of any level he can cast (if he must prepare his divine spells).
Prerequisite: Divine spellcaster level 1+.
*Mighty Spring:* As a move action and without requiring a Jump check, a minotaur can leap a number of 5-ft. squares in any direction equal to his Strength modifier. The minotaur may choose to make a Jump check as normal to extend the distance. Using this ability with a running jump requires a full-round action.
*Minor Spell Resistance:* The night elf’s spell resistance is now equal to 5 plus his character level.
*Mistwalker (Ex):* A ghost elf with this transformation may ignore concealment gained from any fog, smoke, or mist, whether natural or magical. Furthermore, he gains the ability to see clearly though natural fog, smoke, or mist out to a range of 60 ft.
*Moderate Spell Resistance:* The night elf’s spell resistance is now equal to 10 plus his character level.
Prerequisite: Minor Spell Resistance, character level 6+.
*Monstrous Humanoid:* When the doppelganger or minotaur selects this racial transformation, his creature type changes from humanoid to monstrous humanoid.
Prerequisite: Character level 6+.[/sblock]
[sblock=N]*Natural Armor:* Each time the lizardfolk, minotaur or ogre chooses this ability, his natural armor increases by +1. When the doppelganger, thinblood, tiefling or trueborn chooses this ability, his natural armor increases by +1.
Prerequisite: Character level 2+ (minotaur) or 4+ (ogre & tiefling).
Special: The doppelganger, thinblood, tiefling and trueborn may only choose this transformation once. This racial transformation may not be selected twice in a row (minotaur and ogre).
*Natural Swimmer:* When this racial transformation is chosen, the saltblood gains a swim speed of 10 feet. This grants the saltblood a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. In addition, he can always take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. He can use the run action while swimming, provided he swims in a straight line.
Prerequisite: Character level 4+.[/sblock]
[sblock=O]*Outsider:* When the tiefling or trueborn selects this racial transformation, his creature type changes from humanoid to outsider.
Prerequisite: Character level 6+.[/sblock]
[sblock=P]*Perfect Swimmer:* When this ability is chosen, the saltblood’s Swim speed increases by 10 feet.
Prerequisite: Natural Swimmer.
*Pounce (Ex):* If a lizardfolk that selects this transformation charges, he may attack with each of his natural weapons.
Prerequisite: Natural weapon mastery II.[/sblock]
[sblock=Q]*Quick Feet:* A halfling who chooses this racial transformation gains a 5 ft. bonus to land speed. This movement bonus only counts for moves and double moves.
Special: This racial transformation cannot be chosen twice in a row.[/sblock]
[sblock=R]*Rend (Ex):* When a lizardfolk that selects this transformation successfully strikes with both claw attacks, he automatically deals additional damage equal to 2d6 + one and one-half times his Strength modifier.
Prerequisite: Ancestor’s claws.
*Roots in the Soil:* A lowlander that selects this racial transformation always knows how far away from his home village he is, what direction it lies in, and how long it might take him to get back. This knowledge gives him a +4 to Survival checks to avoid getting lost. Furthermore, he gains a +2 transformation bonus to attack and damage rolls when in Anderland.[/sblock]
[sblock=S]*Scent:* When a lizardfolk or minotaur chooses this ability, he can detect opponents within 10 feet (double that if the scent is upwind, one-half if downwind) and may take a move action to determine the direction of a scent. If an odor source, such as an opponent, is within 5 feet, the individual can pinpoint that source. An individual can use scent to track an enemy.
*Shape of Dreams (Su):* A number of times per day equal to his Charisma modifier, a doppelganger with this transformation can adapt his appearance to take advantage of a single viewer’s positive feelings toward specific physical traits. He may select one humanoid target within 30 ft. That target must make a Will save (DC 10 + one-half the doppelganger’s character level + his Charisma modifier) or be charmed (as the spell charm person). The target, whether he succeeds or fails, does not realize that he has been targeted by a charm effect.
Prerequisite: Detect thoughts.
*Shape of Nightmare (Su):* A number of times per day equal to his Charisma modifier, a doppelganger with this transformation can adapt his appearance to take advantage of the viewer’s fears. He may select one humanoid target within 30 ft. That target must make a Will save (DC 10 + one-half the doppelganger’s character level + his Charisma modifier) or be shaken. The target, whether he succeeds or fails, does not realize that he has been targeted by a fear effect.
Prerequisite: Detect thoughts.
*Skywalker (Ex):* After making a Jump check, a highlander that selects this racial transformation may end the round in a square without visible support (i.e., in the air, halfway up a wall). On the next round, he may make another Jump check to extend the jump even further. If he does not make a second Jump check, or if the results of the second Jump check do not result in the highlander landing on a solid surface, he falls as normal.
Prerequisite: Character level 4th.
*Snake Form I:* When this ability is selected, the thinblood gains the ability to polymorph into the form of a Medium constrictor snake once per day. This works just like the spell except that the thinblood can only take this specific form and he does not heal damage when he changes forms. The caster level is equal to the thinblood’s character level.
*Snake Form II:* When this ability is selected, the thinblood gains the ability to polymorph into the form of a Tiny viper once per day. This works just like the spell except that the thinblood can only take this specific form (as well as any previous forms gained through this transformation) and he does not heal damage when he changes form. The caster level is equal to the thinblood’s character level.
*Snake Form III:* When this ability is selected, the thinblood gains the ability to polymorph into the form of a Huge viper once per day. This works just like the spell except that the thinblood can only take this specific form (as well as any previous forms gained through this transformation) and he does not heal damage when he changes form. The caster level is equal to the thinblood’s character level.
*Snowblooded (Ex):* A ghost elf with this transformation gains resistance to cold 5.
*Spell Resistance:* When the trueborn chooses this racial transformation, he gains spell resistance equal to 5 + his character level against evil spells and the spelllike abilities of evil outsiders.
Prerequisite: Aura of good, character level 6+.
*Steal Memories (Su):* A doppelganger with this transformation can learn things about his target, but only if it dies by his hand. First, the doppelganger must perform a coup de grace that kills the target. The next round, if he remains in physical contact with the target and uses his change shape ability to mimic the individual, he may gain instant awareness of some pieces of information known by the creature. The information gained is exactly like that gained by a speak with dead spell, except that the knowledge is gained instantly and telepathically. The player of the doppelganger must still ask the specific questions that he wants answered, and the target still receives a saving throw. Save DC is equal to 13 + the Charisma modifier of the doppelganger. The caster level is equal to the doppelganger’s character level.
Prerequisites: Detect thoughts, shape change.
*Stable (Ex):* A highlander’s arms grow thicker, his legs bow slightly, and his bones become remarkably dense. These changes give him a +2 transformation bonus to grapple checks.
*Staunch (Ex):* A trueborn that selects this transformation gains a +1 transformation bonus to two saving throws of his choice.
*Strength of Body, Mind, and Spirit:* Each time the lowlander chooses this racial transformation, he gains a +1 bonus to all saving throws.
*Strength of Conquest (Su):* When wielding a lance and performing a mounted charge, a trueborn that selects this transformation gains the favor of the powers of good. His lance is considered to be under the effect of a bless weapon spell during the charge. This effect does not apply to any attacks after the first (such as with the Cleave feat). Caster level is equal to character level.
*Swimmer (Ex):* The ogre with this transformation gains a swim speed equal to his base speed.[/sblock]
[sblock=T]*Tail:* When this racial transformation is selected, the tiefling grows a tail similar to that possessed by many of his infernal patrons. This grants the tiefling an additional ring item slot, and the added balance provided by the tail grants him a +2 transformation bonus on Balance checks.
Special: If this racial transformation is selected twice, the tiefling’s tail becomes prehensile and grants the tiefling the ability to make a single grapple, disarm, or trip attack with the tail at his highest base attack bonus. When using the full attack action, the tiefling may use other weapons and still make the tail attack, in which case the tail attack suffers a –5 penalty on the attack roll.
*Taste the Shadow (Ex):* A night elf with this transformation does not need to eat or drink while underground.
Prerequisite: Drink the darkness.
*Thoughtful (Ex):* The mind of a highlander that selects this racial transformation has been honed, granting him a +1 transformation bonus to all Intelligence-based skills.
*Thunder Shout (Ex):* As a standard action, a lizardfolk that selects this transformation may utter a mighty roar once per day plus one additional time for every 5 character levels. All animals within 60 ft. of the lizardfolk must make a Will save (DC 10 + one-half the lizardfolk’s character level + his Charisma modifier) or be panicked for 2d4 rounds.
*Touch of Frost (Ex):* A dawn elf with this transformation removes his body from the organic cycle. He becomes immune to poison and no longer needs to breathe.
Special: A dawn elf with the burning bright transformation cannot choose touch of frost.
Prerequisite: Character level 10th, ageless.
*Tough as Tree Roots (Ex):* A halfling that selects this racial transformation gains a +4 bonus to saves to resist poison, disease, and environmental effects that would cause fatigue.
*Trackless Step (Ex):* The forest wight with this transformation moves as if affected by a pass without trace spell.
Special: Characters who already gain or already have the ability to pass without trace (either from a spell or from a class ability) may pass over a 5 ft. gap without making a Jump check.
*Transformation Feats:* When the character selects this racial transformation, he gains one of a specific list of feats.
Special: The character must still meet the prerequisites for any feat selected with this talent. This racial talent may not be selected twice in a row.
Doppelganger feats: Dodge, Endurance, or Great Fortitude.
Dwarf feats: Endurance, Great Fortitude, or Toughness.
Elf, Dawn feats: Dodge, Lightning Reflexes, or Iron Will.
Elf, Ghost feats: Dodge, Lightning Reflexes, or Iron Will.
Elf, Moon feats: Dodge, Lightning Reflexes, or Iron Will.
Elf, Night feats: Dodge, Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, or Iron Will. 
Elf, Wood feats: Dodge, Lightning Reflexes, or Iron Will.
Gnome feats: Dodge, Endurance, Great Fortitude, Iron Will, or Toughness.
Halfling feats: Dodge, Lightning Reflexes, or Run.
Human, Highlander feats: Dodge, Great Fortitude, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Run, or Toughness.
Human, Lowlander feats: Diehard, Dodge, Endurance, Great Fortitude, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Run, or Toughness.
Human, Saltblood feats: Dodge, Endurance, Great Fortitude, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, or Toughness.
Human, Trueborn feats: Great Fortitude, Iron Will, or Toughness.
Lizardfolk feats: Dodge, Endurance, Great Fortitude, Lightning Reflexes, or Toughness.
Minotaur feats: Diehard, Dodge, Endurance, Great Fortitude, or Toughness.
Ogre feats: Diehard, Endurance, Great Fortitude, or Toughness.
Orc feats: Diehard, Dodge, Endurance, Great Fortitude, Run, or Toughness.
Orc, Forest Wight feats: Acrobatic, Great Fortitude, Lightning Reflexes, or Stealthy.
Tiefling feats: Dodge, Improved Initiative, or Lightning Reflexes.
Thinblood feats: Dodge, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes.
*Transformation Skills:* When the character selects this transformation, he gains a total transformation bonus of +5 (or +6 if a human) that may be distributed among a specific list of skills.
Special: A skill may receive no more than a +3 talent bonus from this ability.
Doppelganger skills: Balance, Climb, Disable Device, Hide, Jump, Move Silently, Open Lock, or Swim.
Dwarf skills: Balance, Climb, Jump, and Concentration.
Elf, Dawn skills: Balance, Climb, Concentration, Jump, or Swim.
Elf, Ghost skills: Balance, Climb, Concentration, Jump, or Swim.
Elf, Moon skills: Balance, Climb, Concentration, Jump, or Swim.
Elf, Night skills: Balance, Escape Artist, Hide, and Move Silently.
Elf, Wood skills: Balance, Climb, Concentration, Jump, or Swim.
Gnome skills: Climb, Escape Artist, Jump, Move Silently, Ride, and Swim.
Halfling skills: Balance, Climb, Escape Artist, Hide, Jump, Move Silently, Ride, Tumble, and Use Rope.
Human, Highlander skills: Balance, Jump, Ride, Swim, or Tumble.
Human Lowlander skills: Climb, Concentration, Jump, Ride, and Swim.
Human, Saltblood skills: Balance, Climb, Escape Artist, Jump, Swim, Tumble, and Use Rope.
Human, Trueborn skills: Concentration, Jump, and Ride.
Lizardfolk skills: Balance, Climb, Jump, and Swim.
Minotaur skills: Balance, Climb, Jump, and Swim.
Ogre skills: Climb, Jump, Ride, and Swim.
Orc skills: Climb, Jump, Ride, and Swim.
Orc, Forest Wight skills: Balance, Climb, Jump, Listen, and Spot.
Tiefling skills: Balance, Escape Artist, Move Silently, and Swim.
Thinblood skills: Escape Artist, Move Silently, and Swim.
*Tremorsense (Ex):* When the dwarf selects this racial transformation, he gains tremorsense to a range of 15 feet.
Prerequisite: Character level 6th.
Special: Each time the dwarf takes this ability, the range of his tremorsense extends by 5 feet.[/sblock]
[sblock=U]*Unbound Spirit (Ex):* An ogre with this transformation becomes immune to compulsion effects.
Special: The ogre must not have a giant master and must be of chaotic alignment.
*Unseen Strength (Ex):* A halfling that selects this transformation may not only ignore the normal 3/4 penalty to carrying capacity for Small bipedal creatures, he can carry 25% more weight than a Medium bipedal creature of his Strength. This affects the weight limits at which he is considered encumbered, as well. For instance, a halfling with a 14 Strength would normally be able carry 43 lbs. (25% less than a human of equal Strength) as a light load, whereas a halfling that selects this transformation can carry 72 lbs. (25% more than a human of equal Strength) as a light load.
Prerequisite: Str 13.
*Unusual Physiology:* When the doppelganger selects this racial transformation, he gains a 10% chance to negate any successful critical hit. This ability works exactly as if the doppelganger were wearing armor of fortification, and the ability stacks with such armor.
Special: This racial transformation can be selected multiple times. Each time it is selected, increase the chance of avoiding a critical hit by 10%.[/sblock]
[sblock=V]*Visions of the Spirit (Sp):* A dawn elf with this transformation can use this to sense life, or its absence, in the creatures around him. This works exactly like both the detect plants and animals spell and the detect undead spell, except that it requires twice the number of rounds searching an area to get each level of information. The elf may use this ability at will.
Prerequisite: Elfsight.[/sblock]
[sblock=W]*Wait like Rock (Ex):* An orc that selects this transformation can choose to hibernate for one month per point of his Constitution modifier. During this time, he does not need food or water, although he does require air and will die if exposed to extreme environmental conditions. A hibernating orc awakens instantly if attacked, but is otherwise oblivious to his surroundings. After coming out of one month or more of hibernation, the orc remains active for up to seven days without sleep. After this period, he returns to a normal sleep cycle. The orc must wait for at least one month between hibernation cycles.
*Weave Moonlight (Ex):* Some moon elves can weave silvery cloth out of moonlight. This ability allows them to perform as much work using Craft (weaving) in a night as another character could accomplish in a week. Cloth made of woven moonlight is always white, gray, or black. It is considered normal cloth for all practical purposes.
*Weave Starlight (Ex):* After learning to weave moonlight, a handful of moon elves move on to weaving the wisps of starlight. This allows the moon elf to create cloth that can be easily enchanted, reducing the base price (and therefore the material cost and XP) required to create magic padded armor or clothing-type wondrous items by one-half. Additionally, adding starlight to the weave allows the moon elf to create cloth of any primary color.
Prerequisites: Weave moonlight, character level 6th+.
*Weave Sunlight (Ex):* A rare few moon elves, after mastering the arts of weaving moonlight and starlight, move on to weave the brilliant light of the sun. This cloth has all of the attributes of both woven moonlight and starlight. Additionally, clothing made of woven sunlight provides a deflection bonus of +3 against incorporeal creatures and +1 against other forms of physical attack.
Prerequisites: Weave moonlight, weave starlight, character level 8th+.
*Wild Empathy:* A dawn elf that selects this racial transformation can use body language, vocalizations, and demeanor to improve the attitude of an animal (such as a bear or a giant lizard). This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check made to improve the attitude of a person (see PHB, Chapter 4: Skills). The dawn elf rolls 1d20 and adds his character level and Charisma modifier to determine the wild empathy check result. The typical domestic animal has a starting attitude of indifferent, while wild animals are usually unfriendly. A dawn elf shaman adds twice his class level to this check (as well as levels from other classes) to reflect his training as well as his innate connection with animals.
To use wild empathy, the elf and the animal must be able to study each other, which means that they must be within 30 feet of one another under normal conditions. Generally, influencing an animal in this way takes 1 minute but, as with influencing people, it might take more or less time.
An elf can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2 (such as a basilisk or a girallon), but he takes a –4 penalty on the check.
*Wings:* When this racial transformation is selected, the tiefling grows a pair of bat-like wings. This grants the tiefling a fly speed of 30 ft. (average).
Prerequisite: Fiendish form, outsider.
*Wolf Run (Ex):* When running in light or no armor and carrying no more than a light load, the orc moves five times his normal speed and retains his Dexterity bonus to AC. Additionally, he may double his Strength bonus on Jump checks made with a running start.
Special: An orc with wolf run may also select the Run feat. If he does so, he runs at six times his normal speed when wearing light or no armor and carrying no more than a light load. If wearing heavier armor or encumbered, he instead moves at five times his normal speed.
*Word of Honor:* Once per day as a full-round action, the minotaur may take an oath to perform a dangerous task. Until the next sunrise or sunset, while performing tasks related to this action, he receives a +1 morale bonus to skill checks and attack rolls. If he completes the task within that time, the bonus extends until the next sunrise or sunset. If he fails in the task, he suffers a –2 morale penalty to skill checks and attack rolls for a 24-hour period and cannot give his word of honor again for one week.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 8, 2006)

Rystil, after looking at the talents again, I can see your interpretation and agree with it.  If you wish to retcon to Thunder, that's fine, if your character has chosen to look like a Trueborn.  I'll change the initial post to put you with them, and you can edit that one of yours if you tell me where he wants to go.

Tailspinner, you're a peach, thanks!

All - I'll be updating later tonight!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 9, 2006)

doghead, in response to a previous question, Darvekis' capture is known mostly by higher-ranking tieflings.  A noble like the one you're impersonating would probably known.  Officers are often nobles.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 9, 2006)

Post!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 9, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Rystil, after looking at the talents again, I can see your interpretation and agree with it.  If you wish to retcon to Thunder, that's fine, if your character has chosen to look like a Trueborn.  I'll change the initial post to put you with them, and you can edit that one of yours if you tell me where he wants to go.
> 
> Tailspinner, you're a peach, thanks!
> 
> All - I'll be updating later tonight!



 So you agree about it not being a prereq but not about getting all humans if I picked human, right (just checking for sure  )  Cool, that makes sense to me too.  If it wouldn't be too much of a problem, I'd like to retcon him to the Thunder then.  Mind, I don't think he can actually help the Thunder because Psionic powers are very short range and it looks like the casters will be in the back, but at least this way he won't be hurting the Rain this way.  Poor Ssiran.

Thanks Isida!


----------



## unleashed (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry I haven't been around, but I've been quite ill the last couple of days. The condition seems as if it may persist for a little while yet, so my posting may be spotty over the next short period. I'll try to get on when I can, but I can't promise anything.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear that unleashed, I hope you're feeling better soon!

doghead - Darvekis has no alias' that you know of or that you were told, so yes, he was using his public name.


----------



## doghead (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks Isida. Just to confirm, Raymond is now with Thunder? So Winter has a mind link to him?

And sorry to hear that you are feeling unwell, unleashed. Hope you better soon.

thotd


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, that's how it's going I believe.  Just Hiitar, Haedyn, and Ebony with the Rain at present.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks. Well I seem to be on the mend, so I’ll be back to my usual daily attendance...though perhaps not for hours at a time as I usually am just yet.


----------



## Bront (Aug 16, 2006)

Welcome back Unleashed


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 19, 2006)

I am going to Denver for two weeks for some training. I will have limited internet access. I will try and keep up. But if not see you in a couple weeks.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 21, 2006)

Isida,

Now that we are at that point, how do you wish to handle die rolls?


----------



## Bront (Aug 21, 2006)

Wait, there are dice used in this game?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 22, 2006)

I can handle the dice rolls if you want.  If not, post them with your character's intentions using invisible castle or vacuum elemental or something.

And yes Viriginia Bront, there is a dice god in this world.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 28, 2006)

As you guys probably noticed, I'm mostly abstracting this battle than getting into proper round-by-round action.  So if things seem innacurate, it's because I just want to keep things moving briskly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2006)

Makes sense to me--a bit drawn out mass battle would take too long anyways.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2006)

doghead has been missing for over two weeks without notice, so Bront moves up from the alt spot.  I'll NPC Hiitar until it becomes convenient to write him out of the story, or doghead returns, whatever comes first.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> doghead has been missing for over two weeks without notice, so Bront moves up from the alt spot.  I'll NPC Hiitar until it becomes convenient to write him out of the story, or doghead returns, whatever comes first.



I think doghead is suffering from the can't reach ENWorld problem a lot of people seem to have, as he disappeared the very day I lost access right in the middle of posting due to the same problem. I know I still can't reach ENWorld via my standard dynamically assigned IP address, and so have been going through my ISPs proxy server for about 2 weeks (which has a different IP address range).


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> doghead has been missing for over two weeks without notice, so Bront moves up from the alt spot.  I'll NPC Hiitar until it becomes convenient to write him out of the story, or doghead returns, whatever comes first.



Doghead is suffering from an IP problem where he can't reach Enworld.  He actualy informed Manzinita, who informed me in a game I'm running.

However, I'm still interested in playing Solara if you want, but I don't want to bump Doghead out if he's just got a technical issue.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2006)

So apparently doghead is suffering an IP problem...  

I don't know how long that will take to be resolved, but in the interim, Bront, would you care to have Solara meet the Thunder at their rendezvous in the Highlands?

If so: [sblock]Solara was told by the Mukarvak clan, the Highlanders aiding Deluin, that they will be marking a path for you through the mostly-trackless highlands.  They gave you a half-dozen small tiles, meant for Sir Aravir and his warhorse Shade.  The Highlanders, when they ride at all, prefer the rugged mountain ponies.  Mostly they don't ride, however, due to the punishing terrain.  The tiles will render Shade the size of a cat for up to a day, and hopefully you'll only need six days to get over the worst of the Highlands.

The path will be marked by blue-flag flowers, each within sight of the other.  The Highlanders themselves will be around, but not always in sight.  For the safety of their clans, they won't be bringing you into their villages, but if you are truly in danger, making smoke signals will bring let them know you are in need of help.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2006)

Don't you hate it when you miss sblock tabs?   (I do it all the time, had to fix this post in fact).

[sblock=Isida]Got it.  Follow the Blue flower road, and smoke something if we're in trouble.[/sblock]

Are you ready for me at the moment?  Or not quite there yet?

Solara link for my reference.

The legendary item starts with 0 XP at the moment, right?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah, I'm going to move the rest of the Thunder up so you guys can discuss strategy or just shoot the breeze.  Or go hunting.  Or whatever.  The Rain will be along in a bit, once they finish first kicking, then runing from, some tieflings.  And legendary items start out at 0 for now yeah.  Pretty sure...


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2006)

Sounds good.  I'll assume she beats them there and do a post in a bit.

[sblock=Isida]Solara sent by the King?  Her own premonitions?  Word of the Knights of Dawn?[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2006)

Bront: [sblock]By the King by way of the Knights of Dawn.  He wanted another recognizable, particularly honorable Kingsmarcher there to put Darvekis at ease, amongst other things.  She's been given a writ explaining her presense.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2006)

Cool.  She'll be meditating in the clearing


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2006)

Bront, Solara was given a *half*-dozen tiles, not a dozen.

Also, because there seems to be some confusion, Raynard actually got the message of the beginning of the Rain's battle shortly after the start of the Thunder's distraction.  Right now the Thunder is about 12 hours ahead of the Rain, so everything the Rain is doing is technically in the past right now.  

As far as Raynard knows, Darvekis was secured, some Dominion scum were slain, and the party was taking a slightly roundabout route to make sure of any trackers before joining you.  They should be with you a bit before sunset.


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2006)

fixing


----------



## Starman (Oct 22, 2006)

I just found out that Widowmaker died a few hours ago in a car accident. He was one of my best friends.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh my gosh!  That's terrible!  My condolences, and you should put a thread up in the Off Topic forum


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2006)

What the...?  Oh man... I need to check this thread more often, I had no idea...

My condolences Starman...


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow... how'd I miss this?

My condolances


----------



## Starman (Nov 2, 2006)

Unfortunately, I think I'm going to have to drop the game. I've got a lot of personal distractions right now and I just don't think that I can stay in the game. It has been fun and I wish that I could stick with it, but I just don't think I can right now. Sorry.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok, I understand Starman.  Best wishes.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2006)

Ok, unleashed, Rystil, Tailspinner, and Bront - I need your imput on this game.

Ferrix has retired from the boards and doghead's computer problems have kept him away for over two months.  Starman is out as well.  That leaves us with four active players, and four NPCs.  

I kind of wanted to NPC Sir Aravir for two reasons.  One, the character is a knight of the Trueborn, and particularly involved with this mission.  Two, I wanted to do it as a tribute to a fallen gamer.  

As for our other three NPCs (not including Darvekis, of course), I was intending on either killing them or writing them out as soon as possible.  I may have one or more stay behind for one reason or another, as that allows the characters to re-enter the game if the players return.  Do you have a preference?

My other question to you is: do you want me to recruit?  We have four active players, but most PbPs have six.  Do you want me to find any more Dawnforge junkies or shall we go with what we have?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2006)

Well the second question really depends on the answer to the first, but since you've asked for input, here are my thoughts.

I wouldn't mind continuing as we are for a while with the reduced group, to give Starman and doghead a chance to return, as both are out due to circumstances beyond their control. Though simultaneously trying to recruit a few more players to bring the party back to six active PCs won't hurt either, as we ended up with a party of eight before events halved our number.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2006)

Allowing them an exit with a chance to return might be best, but killing them (or at least Ferrix's character) can happen.

And putting out a flyer for a player or two might not be a bad idea.  If we add 1, and keep Sir Aravir, we're ok with a party of 6 (5 players).  4 PCs is functional, but 5-6 is nice.

Any skillset we're missing now?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 6, 2006)

Active Players:
unleashed - Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept
Rystil Arden - Ssiran Zan'sil, Male Yuan-ti Thinblood Telepath
Tailspinner - Jillian, Female Wood Elf Rogue
Bront - Solara, Female Trueborn Human Shaper

Inactive Players:
Widowmaker - Sir Aravir, Male Trueborn Fighter
Starman - Galanorthrim Evanyrdor, Male Dawn Elf Wizard (Life)
doghead - Hiitar Vain, Male Tiefling Swashbucker/Fighter
Ferrix - Ebony, Male Saltblood Akashic/Rogue

Deficiencies:
Fighter - Keeping Sir Aravir takes care of this one.
Wizard - For now, Darvekis can fill this role, so we are good.

Future:
Might need to recruit a Wizard, later.
Ferrix's, doghead's & Starman's characters can be written out for now without too much problem.

Current:
Stay with what we have for now and trudge forward.


----------



## Bront (Nov 7, 2006)

The Spirit Adept, Shaper, and Rogue aren't bad in combat, so we're not badly hurting there.  So yeah, an arcanist would be good, though a warrior wouldn't hurt.

Recruiting is probably best done when next most convenient in game.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 13, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Lava children...they are immune to fire and earth, and even ignore metal as if it was air..." Ssiran says quietly, then he looks down in dismay when he sees the diplomatic failure down below.






			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Strike to subdue, if you must strike.  The madness is not the lady's fault."






			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Not Ssiran, Raynard )




Do you see where I might have been confused? The first example has Ssiran whispering in lime text and then the second example is lime text.

If you could use your pseudonym in your posts it might alleviate the confusion.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2006)

Fake names are always confusing for me as a player if someone else has them and uses it but never identifies himself by it with his posts.


----------

